# Curtis Axel



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Curt Axel*

It's RVD!! It's RVD!!! 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Idiots, idiots.

If you want to get this guy over, use his real last name... at least that may appeal to some people.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*

The story behind the new name is interesting, but yes, Joe Hennig would've been way more effective.


----------



## Sevv (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*

At least he should be up on raw again.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Awful


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*

To be honest I prefer him over RVD....I'd like to see someone new get pushed with Heyman then RVD


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Curt Axel*

what a waste.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*

He needed a new coat of paint and plus it was always said that HHH was high on him. I'm intrigued to see how this goes.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Muta said:


> It's RVD!! It's RVD!!!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


If you look at the "your earliest wrestling memory" thread, most of the people are saying stuff from 2002 onwards, not many current fans would know who "Hennig" is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Once again, I underestimated the stupidity of this company. 

This is exactly why I don't watch WWE. Barrett and Sandow are jobbers for life but Jack Swagger and Michael McGillicutty get massive pushes. It's like they're TRYING to kill people's interest. :lmao


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

He's not the real heyman guy, RVD will appear during they're match


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Mcguillicuty?? Forget that. He is perfect's son. 3rd Generation Superstar. YES please. Bring on Ted Debiase with the Million DOllar Belt please and have him join a 3 man stable with Cody Rhodes and Sandow.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*

*Pretty awesome, I recently saw him live in April and I hoped he would get a chance, hopefully HHH puts him over on RAW :mark: *


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Lol there are no words.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*

After tonight, its More like Curt Shovel if you ask me


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*

What happened to the Heyman shirt posted on Twitter? If Axel was the guy shouldnt he have been wearing it?

I do hope this is a swerve.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> After tonight, its More like Curt Shovel if you ask me


*Never know, HHH may put him over. I think he will, they're good friends behind the scene.*


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*



MoneyInc said:


> Mcguillicuty?? Forget that. He is perfect's son. 3rd Generation Superstar. YES please. Bring on Ted Debiase with the Million DOllar Belt please and have him join a 3 man stable with Cody Rhodes and Sandow.


Oh God, no. Anyone besides Debiase D:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Ew. They could've picked ANYBODY but they choose him? Ew


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Curt Axel*



DatKidMog said:


> Pretty awesome, I recently saw him live in April and I hoped he would get a chance, hopefully *HHH puts him over* on RAW :mark:


:yodawg

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Give a chance at least. Paul must've saw something in him, or at least he's working with Paul. Anything Paul is involved with is usually amazing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Not a good debut as he got pimp slapped, buried, and pretty much the audience didn't give two shits lol


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Give a chance at least. Paul must've saw something in him, or at least he's working with Paul. Anything Paul is involved with is usually amazing.




Correction:.HHH has a boner for him.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Is it Curt Axel or Curtis Axel? I could've sworn his TitanTron said Curt.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Curtis Axel is a great talent. You will all regret your words when he gets to showcase his skills and becomes a big star, just like FANDANGO did.

It's great for him to win his first match against HHH. Nice to see HHH willing to put him over like that.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*



december_blue said:


> Is it Curt Axel or Curtis Axel? I could've sworn his TitanTron said Curt.


You're correct, it said "Curt".


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*

He's a great worker. Given a mouthpiece he's fine. Jeez, shows not even over and you guys are crapping on him already.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Once again, I underestimated the stupidity of this company.
> 
> This is exactly why I don't watch WWE. Barrett and Sandow are jobbers for life but Jack Swagger and Michael McGillicutty get massive pushes. It's like they're TRYING to kill people's interest. :lmao


CM Punk isn't back yet. Go fishing or something.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Curt Axel*



The Long Con said:


> Curtis Axel is a great talent. You will all regret your words when he gets to showcase his skills and becomes a big star, just like FANDANGO did.
> 
> It's great for him to win his first match against HHH. Nice to see HHH willing to put him over like that.


wtf!?

Nothing that you've said is true or will come true. If he's a great talent then why didn't he make it 2-3 years ago with all the other guys from NXT like Bryan, Barrett, etc? Name change doesn't create great talent when then was none to begin with.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Given that Heymans going to be the one who's working with him, he might go somewhere. At the very least somebody new and young is getting pushed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Definitely looking forward to seeing Axel vs HHH.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Muta said:


> wtf!?
> 
> Nothing that you've said is true or will come true. If he's a great talent then why didn't he make it 2-3 years ago with all the other guys from NXT like Bryan, Barrett, etc? Name change doesn't create great talent when then was none to begin with.


Poor talker, no real concept of how a wrestling character should act on TV, and not a terrifically great worker. He's now the client of the best talker in the business, with a ton of wrestling experience since then. Why is it so far fetched that someone can improve? Anyone who followed NXT and Superstars during his time there knows exactly how much he's improved.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Muta said:


> :yodawg
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Hope you stick around after the match ends so I can laugh directly at your face.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Another midcard heel to add to the list :

Wade Barrett (jobber with the IC Championship?)
Antonio Cesaro
Cody Rhodes
Jack Swagger (maybe upper midcard)
Damien Sandow
Big E Langston
Fandango

There could be even some I'm forgetting. There just isn't enough room for these guys right now. We've got Bray Wyatt and Kassius Ohno waiting in the wings as well..


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*

So Curt Angle... I mean Axel, taking on Triple H tonight. Not sure why people are ALREADY shitting on this. Maybe they'll actually make a new star out of this? Heyman can make anyone look great and I think people should give Hennig more of a chance. This seems to be a rare push for a new guy. When was the last time someone debuted and got a match on his first night with someone like Triple H? Apparently Triple H was really high on Hennig, so perhaps he'll actually make him look good? I liked his confidence when he got in Triple H's face... and his father's theme song!


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Curt Axel*

I like McGillicutty.

Sickened thy changed his theme song though 

I kinda like the Mr.Perfect remix though but still . . .


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*

I like this. They trying to make a new star and you guys are bitching LOLOLOLOL. Nobody logical would've been good enough for you retards.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*

I just don't understand why they don't call him Hennig. Give him a cool first name, and then "Hennig." It's too easy. 

Whatever. I'm actally kind of optimistic about this but the name change boggles my mind.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*so Kurt Angle is a Paul Heyman guy?*

Oh wait...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Muta said:


> It's RVD!! It's RVD!!!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


Exactly. Not complaining, but come the fuck on.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Curt Axel*

I'd rather have Ohno..


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Seriously, Curt Axel could turn out to be something huge. Cole and JBL praised him. Look what Heyman did to Lesnar.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*



The Long Con said:


> Curtis Axel is a great talent. You will all regret your words when he gets to showcase his skills and becomes a big star, just like FANDANGO did.
> 
> It's great for him to win his first match against HHH. Nice to see HHH willing to put him over like that.


Who's to say he's even gonna beat HHH? Axel is probably just a swerve for RVD... Who comes back and takes out HHH because he screwed him out of a huge push 10 years ago.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*

I think that it's best that he's not using the Hennig name. He'll get over or not based upon himself, not because of what his dad did. WWE already has plenty of 2nd generation stars on their roster living off their fathers past with Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase, Jr. that's with them also having David Hart Smith in the not so distant past. At some point it gets tiresome that every new debuting star is a legacy.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: so Kurt Angle is a Paul Heyman guy?*

GOAT Thread :clap


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Fast forward 6 months:

"Tazz, what's Burt Maxwell doing in the Impact zone?!"


In all seriousness, I wish the best for the guy, but the moment was rather underwhelming.


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: so Kurt Angle is a Paul Heyman guy?*

Wait what?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: so Kurt Angle is a Paul Heyman guy?*

we got "Curt Axel" instead.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*

His in-ring work is fine, but I think everyone would agree that his mic skills aren't great, so pairing him up with Paul Heyman is a great move.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*

He did EXACTLY what he intended to do. Troll the fuck out of everyone. Did none of you see the REAL sense of enjoyment on his face as this happened. I thought it was genius. You guys are funny. Lets all get together and guess who is returning and get pissed off when we get trolled. Example.....

Everyone on here, "Why can't the writers do something different, why does it always have to be the same old same old, boring and predictable?"

WWE does something different than what EVERYONE guessed would happen.

Everyone on here, "Why would they do something that none of us could predict. It makes no sense, and since it's not some super up and comer that will just turn out to be a jobber anyway, I'm gonna hate it and not give it a chance." 

Think much guys?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*



december_blue said:


> His in-ring work is fine, but I think everyone would agree that his mic skills aren't great, so pairing him up with Paul Heyman is a great move.


Exactly, HHH is guarenteed to put him over tonight. 

Just because some of you didn't want this bloke, it doesn't mean you have to bash on him I'm bloody looking forward to seeing what's going to happen in the next few weeks with him.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: so Kurt Angle is a Paul Heyman guy?*

Glad I'm not the only one. :lmao


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: so Kurt Angle is a Paul Heyman guy?*

OP I think you tried to make a joke? But I don't see how anyone would get it, since thats not what WWE is going for, and there are no similarities at all to Kurt Angle.


Anyways, since the topic about him is already started. No Hennig, No Care. And WWE needs to learn this after the first mistake of letting him use that awful McGillicutty last name. And I don't know if Joe Hennig aka Michael McGillicutty aka now Curtis Axle has something against his dad or has some dream of being a superstar on his own, but he needs to get over that shit and just accept that EVERYONE wants him to be a Hennig. If you're going to embrace your 3rd generation heritage and use that to get over, and you're going to chew gum in the ring like your dad, and if you even pull out a fucking perfect-plex at any point in time and you can't embrace the Hennig name for yourself, you deserve to be slapped and stuck on NXT. I hope this fucker fails for the second time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Dec_619 said:


> Exactly, HHH is guarenteed to put him over tonight.
> 
> Just because some of you didn't want this bloke, it doesn't mean you have to bash on him I'm bloody looking forward to seeing what's going to happen in the next few weeks with him.


Agreed.

Before some of you guys crap all over it, why not see how this plays out?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Why is this uncharismatic oaf getting pushed?


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*

No Hennig, No Care. And WWE needs to learn this after the first mistake of letting him use that awful McGillicutty last name. And I don't know if Joe Hennig aka Michael McGillicutty aka now Curtis Axle has something against his dad or has some dream of being a superstar on his own, but he needs to get over that shit and just accept that EVERYONE wants him to be a Hennig. If you're going to embrace your 3rd generation heritage and use that to get over, and you're going to chew gum in the ring like your dad, and if you even pull out a fucking perfect-plex at any point in time and you can't embrace the Hennig name for yourself, you deserve to be slapped and stuck on NXT. I hope this fucker fails for the second time.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*



reyfan said:


> If you look at the "your earliest wrestling memory" thread, most of the people are saying stuff from 2002 onwards, not many current fans would know who "Hennig" is.


Shit, even I know Curt Hennig from his days with the West Texas ********. :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*

I'm still laughing
Curt Axel ffs :lmao


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Curtis Axel is a combination of his dads first name and his grandpa's nickname was The Axe so he's kind of still paying tribut to both of them.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*

"The Axe" and "Axel" have no connection to me. I understand the play on words, but literally, one is used to chop wood, the other is a motor vehicle part just spelled wrong.

As cheesey as it would have been, even if he came out smirking wearing a singlet and hit his chewing gum into the crowd with his hand, I'd have given him more respect then I do now with that stupid new name.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*



BigPawr said:


> No Hennig, No Care. And WWE needs to learn this after the first mistake of letting him use that awful McGillicutty last name. And I don't know if Joe Hennig aka Michael McGillicutty aka now Curtis Axle has something against his dad or has some dream of being a superstar on his own, but he needs to get over that shit and just accept that EVERYONE wants him to be a Hennig. If you're going to embrace your 3rd generation heritage and use that to get over, and you're going to chew gum in the ring like your dad, and if you even pull out a fucking perfect-plex at any point in time and you can't embrace the Hennig name for yourself, you deserve to be slapped and stuck on NXT. I hope this fucker fails for the second time.


It's not up to him. I'm sure he really wants to go as Hennig.. He's very proud of his family, just watch perfect's induction.. WWE doesn't want him to use the name. it's all about owning the name. They can own Curtis Axel, Joe Hennig they can't.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Curt Axel*

Giving this guy a push?









Unless he found a personality and got much better on the mic, he's going to flop.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Lazyking said:


> Who's to say he's even gonna beat HHH? Axel is probably just a swerve for RVD... Who comes back and takes out HHH because he screwed him out of a huge push 10 years ago.


fpalm

You really think they would bury Curt Axel like that just for the return of RVD? It's obvious that Axel has a lot of backstage support, HHH apparently likes him, he gets along well with Brock, Bret said he should break the streak(!), so obviously he's well liked by and this is their way to turn him around and distance him from his not so memorable McGillicutty days. I'm a fan of his since his NXT days so I hope he gets a chance to shine in promos because I have no doubt he'll be great everywhere else.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Curt Axel*

So I guess it is Curtis then, not Curt. Interesting.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Curtis Axel - Nice Debut*

Looked good in the ring, Has a decent look. 

Not sure about his mic skills yet, What did you guys think?

Loved his entrance tho


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*

Debuting against trips is a good sign.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*

It would have been a lot more fun if I didn't know it was Michael McGillicutty and he hasn't got very much talent at all.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



PunkShoot said:


> Looked good in the ring, Has a decent look.
> 
> Not sure about his mic skills yet, What did you guys think?
> 
> Loved his entrance tho


I too love vanilla ice cream with vanilla whip cream, vanilla sprinkles and vanilla fudge.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*

First of all to all you ignorant IWC fans...I say give the guy a chance.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*

I've been a fan since his NXT days. I'm definitely looking forward to what they are going to do with him.


----------



## The People's Champ (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*

As a huge fan of Mr Perfect, I love what they are doing here with him. Love hearing Perfects song remixed, hope he goes places.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*

Pure garbage, zero mic skills, generic avg look and an okay wrestler. Whoever thought of this needs to be fired.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*

I watched him on NXT hes the definition of average but awful on the mic, also I can't believe some people forgot here hes the one that did one of the most awful promos ever:


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*

That ending fell flat. Crowd was dead, they did basic stuff, and the match just ended with all eyes on Hunter. Not sure where they're going with this, but they could've left a better impression tonight. I was actually looking forward to what would happen and that's all I'm left with. Blah.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Curtis Axel - Nice Debut*

Curtis Axel >>>>>>>>>> Dean Ambrose


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

He just might become bigger than Barret. :barrett1


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Corey Graves would be a better option, his in ring move set is sick


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think he is all that. Last I saw of him, he was pretty terrible. But more new faces, the better. I'll give him a chance.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Curtis Axel - Nice Debut*



Banjo said:


> Curtis Axel >>>>>>>>>> Dean Ambrose


:deebo


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Once again, I underestimated the stupidity of this company.
> 
> This is exactly why I don't watch WWE. *Barrett* and Sandow are jobbers for life but Jack Swagger and Michael McGillicutty get massive pushes. It's like they're TRYING to kill people's interest. :lmao


Bland, boring, average mic/ring skills, a horrible look, gets no reaction and debuted his 20th theme song tonight. They can release him for all i care. 

Sandow you got a point though, he should be pushed.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Ever since the moment, I knew this will be his moment, from here on out, the moment this becomes his moment, we'll all remember the moment we heard it, which was not at this particular moment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



x78 said:


> It would have been a lot more fun if I didn't know it was Michael McGillicutty and he hasn't got very much talent at all.


Yeah, pretty much this. I was hoping it was Cesaro or Barrett or someone new from NXT we haven't seen yet, but instead, we get Mcgillicutty? :cole1

I'll give it a chance because Heyman's involved, but I was definitely let down.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



Brodus Clay said:


> I watched him on NXT hes the definition of average but awful on the mic, also I can't believe some people forgot here hes the one that did one of the most awful promos ever:


People can improve u know.

Look at ryback


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Curtis Axel - Nice Debut*



Banjo said:


> Curtis Axel >>>>>>>>>> Dean Ambrose


Haha.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



PunkShoot said:


> People can improve u know.
> 
> Look at ryback


Ryback was always good on the mic even with the awful Skip Sheffield character and always had the look, but this guy oh god, he bored me to the death on NXT, I gave him a second chance tonight and I watched the same piece of shit, of course a lot of people on this forum are gonna bandwagon because of his relationship with Heyman.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



Brodus Clay said:


> I watched him on NXT hes the definition of average but awful on the mic, also I can't believe some people forgot here hes the one that did one of the most awful promos ever:


That was like 3 years ago.....

Rock in his early days:










Kane in his early days:









Cena in his early days:










So why do people always be like "___ sucked back in ___, so he sucks today".


Hope this Curtis Axel stuff lasts. Crowd didn't really react cause WWE has brainwashed their crowd to only care about the biggest stars in the company and that's it.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

His entrance music is pretty awesome in my opinion. He's one of the few guys that I instantly liked seeing them debut. Hopefully he gets a slow push, no World Title matches right away, but no being turned into a jobber in a month either.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Muta said:


> It's RVD!! It's RVD!!!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


So.. Curt Henning? Like his dad's name? It's bad enough Ted uses his dad's name.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It's about time they got rid of that stupid name Michael McGillicutty. Curtis Axel has a bright future.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Giving this man a chance. He looked good tonight.


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm kind of interested in this new character, but the fact that he gets buried in his first appearance as Curtis Axel doesn't help matters.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Not feeling this, at all. The guys got bland written all over him. He doesn't have Brocks beastly intensity and sheer power, and unlike CM Punk, he hasn't got the mic skills. There's no way he'll follow their footsteps. Even paired with Heyman, I doubt anyone will care for him, ever. Maybe I'm writing him off too soon, but I just don't see it.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I just don't understand why they've suddenly started pushing a guy who they haven't cared about for the last 3 years.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It needs WAY more story/background. First of all they need to state that he is the former Michael McGillacutty. Then they need to explain why he wrestled under that name. Put him over as a training/sparring partner of Lesnar (Minnesota connection) and how Heyman got to know him there and was shocked how good Curtis looked in training compared to his record as McGillacutty. Basically make it that McGillacutty needed a sports pshycologist who figured out he was sub consciously running from his lineage, scared to be not to be able to live up to the Hennig legacy OR self defeating because he didn't want to be better than his father (legit condition actually). Either way Heyman has that all squared away and Curt Axel is now ready to embrace his lineage and surpass it and that the work out warrior he saw training with Lesnar is the Curtis Axel we'll see going forward. 

That explains why the jobber Michael McGillacutty can become a upper card guy and explains the repackage.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



dxbender said:


> Hope this Curtis Axel stuff lasts. Crowd didn't really react cause WWE has brainwashed their crowd to only care about the biggest stars in the company and that's it.


Hopefully he'll improve and do well, but he was on NXT a couple of months ago and showed no improvement.

I wouldn't mind except I'm pretty sure Axel wouldn't even be on the main roster, let alone in the main event if he wasn't the son of a former wrestler. I've never seen him do anything particularly well and there are far more talented guys in NXT. Still, being paired with Heyman is probably the best use for him, I hope it works out and we get something entertaining out of it.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



dxbender said:


> That was like 3 years ago.....
> 
> Rock in his early days:
> 
> ...


Yep that was 3 years ago and the only progression I watched is that hes getting a push, Rock,Kane and Cena with those shitty gimmicks are ton of times better than Curtis Axel or any incarnation with this definition of average but shit on the mic wrestler.

I wonder do you people watched this guy on all the NXT season 2 episodes? do it now theres a reason I'm so negative with him, but you need to see it.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I am amazed a Michael Mcgullicutty thread managed to get this many pages. He better prove that he is worthy of this push.


----------



## Hank's Scorpio (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*



KO Bossy said:


> Fast forward 6 months:
> 
> "Tazz, what's Burt Maxwell doing in the Impact zone?!"



^^^^^ I lol'ed til I died. (Y)


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm pretty interested to see where this goes. Axel can work so if his character has developed even a little bit since that Genesis promo he could be huge with Heyman in his corner. I don't like that he was thrown in a segment dedicated to HHH's inability to stand but it could be alright if Heyman plugs him as beating Trips in his debut or being the man that beat him so badly he couldn't continue a match.


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't seen much to get me to believe in him yet, but if Heyman is willing to back him and work with him then he must see something and he damn sure knows the business better than anyone in this thread. 

So here's to giving Curtis Axel a chance, I hope he succeeds and proves he was well worth the second chance. Best of luck to the guy.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Nice, Joe Hennig is very talented, but Curtis Axel? Do they hate the name Joe Hennig or what?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



x78 said:


> Hopefully he'll improve and do well, but he was on NXT a couple of months ago and showed no improvement.
> 
> I wouldn't mind except I'm pretty sure Axel wouldn't even be on the main roster, let alone in the main event if he wasn't the son of a former wrestler. I've never seen him do anything particularly well and there are far more talented guys in NXT. Still, being paired with Heyman is probably the best use for him, I hope it works out and we get something entertaining out of it.


But maybe that's why he's one of the best candidates for the Paul Heyman-guy treatment. Chances are that unless he's given a particularly good gimmick, he's not going to get over on his own talents. You push him as a Paul Heyman guy, that way he can get over and those "more talented guys" in NXT will get over on their own merits, it's a huge help in pushing new people.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

You guys are just awful.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

hey im all for fresh blood getting a chance at being a big time player so i'll gladly watch the progression of his character with patience in mind, though i would of loved it if heyman's new guy had been bray wyatt


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm going to be patient as well, but I still have seen my fair share of Hennig's work, and I don't see anything about him that stands out. Brock has a very special presence, and has displayed an indomitable amount of athleticism for his size. Punk has the "it" factor, to the point where Heyman never had to speak for him at all. Both of those guys have also shown a great load of talent in the ring. Hennig's matches have always been basic crap and his mic skills are very lackluster from what I've seen. Take those things away and he doesn't really have much of a presence either. 

But like I said, I'll wait and see. It can only help to have Heyman in his corner.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Would have prefered Joe Henning


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it possible HHH agreed to lose to Brock at ER, only if Heyman agreed to be a jobber manager until Punk returns? I feel like HHH truly hates Heyman, and only keeps him around because he knows he is good for business. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

llamadux said:


>


Yeah, let's bash everyone on their first promo unk2


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm open to this whole experiment, but just like several others I wish they'd have made him use his actual name.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

first promo? You know how old he is? 33? So he was what 31 in that promo? If that was his first promo he's a little late to the game.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

DSOHT said:


> Nice, Joe Hennig is very talented, but Curtis Axel? Do they hate the name Joe Hennig or what?


Nobody seemed to have a problem with Rocky Maivia, so why do people have problem with Curtis Axel?


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Can't say the WWE doesn't try to make new stars.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

llamadux said:


> first promo? You know how old he is? 33? So he was what 31 in that promo? If that was his first promo he's a little late to the game.


They told them to do freestyle in that segment and that was his first promo on WWE TV. Yeah, he is late to the game.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

It makes no sense tho cause they have legit stars in nxt like Wyatt, ohno, steamboat, and neville. Why not use them instead of a 33 old generic loser. This is like bringing up bo dallas but maybe worse cause axel shit is going to stick around.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

llamadux said:


> first promo? You know how old he is? 33? So he was what 31 in that promo? If that was his first promo he's a little late to the game.


Batista debuted in WWE at age 33
Austin didn't do his "Austin 3:16" speech until he was 32


In wrestling, early 30s isn't old. It might mean slowly declining period for guys in NBA,NHL,MLB and stuff, but in wrestling, guys can go till they're in their 40s.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Haven't seen much of him, so I'll keep an open mind when evaluating Axel.

I really just want Bray Wyatt to debut though.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Smitson said:


> Can't say the WWE doesn't try to make new stars.


They just seemingly forgot how to do it.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

A shame that politics play such a role in wrestling. So many talented and ACTUALLY YOUNG guys who could have been given this chance... Cody Rhodes, Chris Hero, Sandow... 

Magilicuttie might have been the worse member of nexis. Hell Heath Slater was better than him. He can't speak on the mike, is fat and out of shape, short, bad look and on top of that already 33 years old lol. If his dad was not a wrestler he wouldn't even make it on TNA.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Larry the ax was and still is a big dude and he got more skill today then his grandson

Mr perfect ummm the name says it all and he was great . Top 10 guys who never got the big belt perfect in the top 5


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

llamadux said:


>


Punk needs to﻿ watch out. This is rivaling his shoot promo."


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If anything this is HHH's idea. He's interested in another down at NXT which is Bray, so he too is most likely gonna have top notch debut as well. Can't say I care about Curtis thou, nothing much stood out about his debut like Big E and the Shield. My opinion on Fandango changed, so maybe my opinion on Axel will change as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Smitson said:


> Can't say the WWE doesn't try to make new stars.


Just not the ones people want.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm willing to give him a chance but I'm really not expecting much. Last time he was up on the roster, McGuillicutty was awful. I think they had a lot of other talents that would've benefited more from this to be honest.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I liked the whole thing. I liked the guy immediately when he appeared on NXT. He has a look of a traditional wrestler, which is nice. I'm liking the new name too. He has good to great potential, especially with Heyman now. He shouldn't never been on NXT though. That show was embarrassing.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

DSOHT said:


> Yeah, let's bash everyone on their first promo unk2


Like all of his promos that sounds so forced. Just like the few lines he had with HHH tonight, they sounded incredibly forced.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I hope Curtis Axel changes and gets good. Because McGillicutty was just awful, no gimmick, just didn't like him. Wouldn't be no where near the top of the list to be the new Heyman guy but I guess we'll see where this goes.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

U sure he really perfects kid


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

He looks like a damn idiot and he lacks everything he quote father had.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Been a fan of Joe Hennig since he was in FCW. Thank goodness that he isn't using the name McGillicutty anymore. That was such a horrid name and perhaps that "genesis" thing didn't do him any favors either. 

Curtis Axel.. I like it... and being with Heyman has a good chance of getting him over. I like the fact that they are fully acknowledging Joe's blood line with the name and the entrance music. Hopefully this works out for him. He deserves it for as long as he has been in developmental.

Now, I am sure that Triple H is behind Axels push (and the rest of the indy darlings) but from I read on this forum he is nothing but someone who hogs the spotlight. Triple H chose this guy to face him on his debut match. That says something in my opinion.. and Triple H could have easily buried the guy, but he avoided it by "not being able to finish the match".


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Give the guy a chance you bunch of ravens.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just not the ones people want.


:ambrose2


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope someone can get his theme song on youtube soon, it was great!


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



Brodus Clay said:


> I watched him on NXT hes the definition of average but awful on the mic, also I can't believe some people forgot here hes the one that did one of the most awful promos ever:


LOL when THQ released video clips of the WWE Rosters greatest moments they picked this for him


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



backpackstunner said:


> LOL when THQ released video clips of the WWE Rosters greatest moments they picked this for him


No wonder they got bankrupt xD


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I do hope Hennig makes this new Curtis Axel thing work. I admit, when Heyman revealed his third client and it turned out to be him, I felt underwhelmed. To me, the guy doesn't come off well at first glance. Appearance-wise I feel he has something missing that prevents him from being "unique". 

However, having seen him work on NXT, and occasionally on Superstars in the past, I feel he has solid in-ring skills. His mic can definitely use some improvements, however. But I guess that's why they stuck Paul Heyman with him. 

I hope they come up with a gimmick that works well with him. Maybe something similar to Mr. Perfect. After all, they're using some sort of modified Perfect theme.

For now, I'll reserve judgements on him until he has gets some solid wins.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WTF Are people getting this politics shit coming from? Where are people getting these "Triple H Played Politics to get him Pushed"? When has this been reported? The picked a guy and are giving him an opportunity.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ruckus said:


> :ambrose2


Ok, so they're pushing ONE great guy out of.....how fucking many is it that they've wasted? Not only that, they're pushing him in a group. ANYBODY can get top billing in a group, just ask Wade Barrett. Somebody with no future who should be their top heel at this very second instead of that worthless Ryback.



TakeMyGun said:


> WTF Are people getting this politics shit coming from? Where are people getting these "Triple H Played Politics to get him Pushed"? When has this been reported? The picked a guy and are giving him an opportunity.


Reports from late last year. He's getting a political push just like Sheamus.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Mr. Perfect remix was actually bad-ass


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm pleased that they are trying to make new stars and there's no better way than have one of them being managed by paul heyman. I hate guys like barrett, rio, swagger but hopefully Axel turns out well


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Once again, I underestimated the stupidity of this company.
> 
> This is exactly why I don't watch WWE. Barrett and Sandow are jobbers for life but Jack Swagger and Michael McGillicutty get massive pushes. It's like they're TRYING to kill people's interest. :lmao


Considering Sandow has only been in WWE for a year, jobber for life is a silly thing to say.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

I cannot believe they built up the debut and made all the hype just to see this ass clown magilicuty come out. What a fucking piece of shit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

dxbender said:


> I hope someone can get his theme song on youtube soon, it was great!


I'm actually listening to Mr. Perfects theme on youtube right now. They both have awesome themes.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Kaban said:


> I cannot believe they built up the debut and made all the hype just to see this ass clown magilicuty come out. What a fucking piece of shit.


:lmao repped


----------



## BringThePain513 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm really high on this guy right now, especially with Brock around and the fact that Brock was buds with Axel's father just spells main event for this guy


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Should have called him Axel Henning. 

Either way this was a huge mistake. So many guys they could have gone with. Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, Antonio Cesaro or a top NXT prospect would have been a better choice.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Dexter Morgan said:


> Considering Sandow has only been in WWE for a year, jobber for life is a silly thing to say.


He's been with the WWE before, they fired him, then brought him back, only to give him a minor push, then completely bury him after they found out he was the most entertaining person on the roster. WHAT reason do I have to believe they'll ever push him? They've proven over and over again they don't know an entertaining star when it's right in front of their faces. Pushing Swagger, Ziggler, Sheamus, Ryback and Michael McGillicutty is conclusive proof, especially when they do nothing with Sandow, buried Punk to the point where he had to threaten to quit when they had no stars left to get a push, destroy Barrett's career after the Nexus angle where he got more heat than any heel since Triple H, and their blatant REFUSAL to bring up Bray Wyatt. I'm legitimately AMAZED that Ambrose is getting pushed. Every day now, I keep waiting for Vince to remember that Ambrose has charisma and make him a jobber.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If HHH was "so high" on the guy, he did a great job hiding it. He made him look like a complete punk in their promo, which would of been fine if the match worked out. Instead, RAW was built around HHH "defying the odds" and working injured, until the injury was too great to bear. 

It's hard to be a sympathetic face when you're HHH, seriously. You run the show, you call the entire roster "broomsticks", you don't wrestle on RAW and barely even make appearances on it, you've dominated the roster for over a decade with wins over every single guy of name. There's no need to play these stupid sympathy angles. 

That match should of been about Axel, period. HHH didn't even let him get a pin/countout victory. It was just...match over.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Godway said:


> If HHH was "so high" on the guy, he did a great job hiding it. He made him look like a complete punk in their promo, which would of been fine if the match worked out. Instead, RAW was built around HHH "defying the odds" and working injured, until the injury was too great to bear.
> 
> It's hard to be a sympathetic face when you're HHH, seriously. You run the show, you call the entire roster "broomsticks", you don't wrestle on RAW and barely even make appearances on it, you've dominated the roster for over a decade with wins over every single guy of name. There's no need to play these stupid sympathy angles.
> 
> That match should of been about Axel, period. HHH didn't even let him get a pin/countout victory. It was just...match over.


A post match attack by Axel would have put the kid on the map. He attacked a hurt Triple H so his status wouldn't get hurt but WWE simply protect guys to much and never know how to add that final touch that makes a segment work.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Godway said:


> If HHH was "so high" on the guy, he did a great job hiding it. He made him look like a complete punk in their promo, which would of been fine if the match worked out. Instead, RAW was built around HHH "defying the odds" and working injured, until the injury was too great to bear.
> 
> It's hard to be a sympathetic face when you're HHH, seriously. You run the show, you call the entire roster "broomsticks", you don't wrestle on RAW and barely even make appearances on it, you've dominated the roster for over a decade with wins over every single guy of name. There's no need to play these stupid sympathy angles.
> 
> That match should of been about Axel, period. HHH didn't even let him get a pin/countout victory. It was just...match over.


That's as close to HHH putting someone over as you're going to see. I remember him squashing Sheamus in 2011 and putting him through a table on Raw for no reason. I honestly think he meant well with that segment and was trying to give Axel the rub.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I hope Heyman gets more clients at least.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Why didn't they just go with Joe Hennig, would have made more sense, and Curtis Axel sounds even more generic than Michael McGillicutty.

I'm sorry but this will be the first Paul Heyman guy to fall flat


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

didn't watch but nice to hear they finally using the guy.

He is one of Hunter's pet projects, trains with Brock and The Rock, & is talented ring worker. And since he has a talker for him, its all good.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Should've just called him THE AXE. He looks like a lumberjack anyway so he could've had that whole gimmick going on. His specialty could be the LUMBERJACK MATCH.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

x78 said:


> That's as close to HHH putting someone over as you're going to see. I remember him squashing Sheamus in 2011 and putting him through a table on Raw for no reason. I honestly think he meant well with that segment and was trying to give Axel the rub.


That whole ordeal was pathetic. He murdered Sheamus. Then years later in a promo on RAW, Sheamus admits "You kicked my arse good, Hunter!" like he's just soooo far above everyone else on the roster. It's such ridiculously arrogant and one sided booking with HHH, always. 

If you didn't know he ran the show behind the scenes, the way his character is portrayed always, is a pretty good indicator.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> Why didn't they just go with Joe Hennig, would have made more sense, and Curtis Axel sounds even more generic than Michael McGillicutty.
> 
> I'm sorry but this will be the first Paul Heyman guy to fall flat


Anything is better than "Michael McGillicutty". That has to be one of the worst ring names in the history of wrestling.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope he can talk, because he doesn't look physically imposing enough to me for the mouth piece thing to really work.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Meh, it's nice they're pushing a young guy, but Michael McGillicutty? Really? He's Ted DiBiase Jr 2.0. Boring, not at all that charismatic, average in ring style despite above average wrestling, and pretty much hanging on because of having a legendary father. He would have been fine in a tag team role. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Genesis of McGillicutty was so terrible that he could end the Undertakers streak and beat John Cena in a I quit match and it would still be the first thing I thought of when I think about him


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

DJ2334 said:


> Anything is better than "Michael McGillicutty". That has to be one of the worst ring names in the history of wrestling.


Agreed.
Curtis Axel is fine. Curt (Henning) + (Larry the) Axe (Henning) + is + L.
Joe Hennig would've been better though still, but that's not happening anytime soon...
They rarely keep renaming. If he ever shows up in TNA though, expect Joe Hennig.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Bray wyatt would've made more sense. You've already got the monster guy that doesn't talk and hates authority in Lesnar... why bring in a very very shitty 2.0 of that? 

Heyman could've had the wrestler, the beast, and the crazy wildcard that only he sees potential in if they had put Bray in there. His gimmick is pretty good for it. the poor crazy guy that everyone overlooks. Heyman story lines can pretty much write themselves with this and Heyman being the savy businessman from New York. 
I just don't see the need for another buff, braindead guy or see why Heyman would find that attractive at all to be in his stable knowing he has fucking Brock Lesnar. The Third Generation superstar thing is pointless also because he has fucking Punk who wants to be the best wrestler. 

Just wtf creative... cmon..


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm telling you guys, it should have been Axel Hennig. That sounds like a mainevent name, and Axel isn't really a last name.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I'm telling you guys, it should have been Axel Hennig. That sounds like a mainevent name, and Axel isn't really a last name.


Hennig can't be copyrighted though. Last names in the WWE need to be copyrighted.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Should've just called him THE AXE. He looks like a lumberjack anyway so he could've had that whole gimmick going on. His specialty could be the LUMBERJACK MATCH.


That's what he'll be once he becomes a mega star a la Rocky Maivia - later known as THE ROCK.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Obfuscation said:


> That's what he'll be once he becomes a mega star a la Rocky Maivia - later known as THE ROCK.


My reaction towards him is dislike, just like with Maivia, so I do hope in my heart this guy can pull some crazy charisma out of his backside.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Curtis Axel is a terrible name, I hate names that sound like 2 first names.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

His picture is probably under the definition of "generic"


Hopefully we'll get another Genesis of Mcgillicutty promo though.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Brock Lesnar.... CM Punk.... Curtis Axel? 

Something is amiss


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

Fucking hell, idiots on here are writing him already? Fucking harsh. I'm gonna give the guy some fucking time before I rule him out.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh look, another generic, vanilla cut and paste mid card heel with no unique gimmick. That will be sure to get him over...

The "creative" team could do with being a little more creative.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I actually liked his first name better.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't get why everyone is complaining. This is something fresh, which isn't what we see from the creative team at all apart from The Shield. Do you not think that by working with Paul Heyman, that this guy isn't going to get better? To me, he has the look, that beard is pretty awesome, and he's always had a certain intensity about him. Okay, his name does suck, but that is the only criticism I can see thus far. He's not got the greatest mic skills, but he has one of the best talkers in the business by his side, so he doesn't really have to speak. 

I see some potential here, and I like him because he's fresh and something different. Everyone complaining about him would have just said 'BERRIED LOL' if Triple H had beaten him. 

Give the guy a chance.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Never liked him, will simply skip whatever segments/matches feature him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Rock Forever said:


> Fucking hell, idiots on here are writing him already? Fucking harsh. I'm gonna give the guy some fucking time before I rule him out.


You act like we've never seen what a charisma-less black hole McGillicutty is before. He's not a new guy.


----------



## ILoveYHWH (May 21, 2013)

Should grow his hair like his dad, get the curls, bleach it, and trim or shave the beard.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Never understood the idea behind watching a wrestler you don't like, based on the possibility they'll improve.
Why sit through something you don't like ?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I cant lie...Im glad to see a "new" guy in there over rVd


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

He might have improved over the last 2 years, we'll see. They really should have went with Joe Hennig though. It's simple, to the point and it sounds good. Unlike Curtis Axel.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

ILoveYHWH said:


> Should grow his hair like his dad, get the curls, bleach it, and trim or shave the beard.


yeah I'm sure everyone wants to grow up to be a clone of their dad


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

I am trying to enjoy this, but I dont know if I can. Hennig does not really have any charisma and the whole name change is kinda stupid. "Curtis" sounds kinda stupid. I would have rather seen Damien Sandow as the new Paul Heyman guy or even Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

bme said:


> Never understood the idea behind watching a wrestler you don't like, based on the possibility they'll improve.
> Why sit through something you don't like ?


There are people that love to defend shit, like some kind of hipster wrestling fans, the guy it's a shitty wrestler, WWE tried to make him the star of NXT2 and he flopped so hard that they couldn't make look credible that he won it so they make Kaval the winner of that season even if he was booked as the pink pet dog of LayCool.... that's how bad this Curtis Axel guy is.

Damn this guy makes Fandango look like fucking Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Muta said:


> wtf!?
> 
> Nothing that you've said is true or will come true. If he's a great talent then why didn't he make it 2-3 years ago with all the other guys from NXT like Bryan, Barrett, etc? Name change doesn't create great talent when then was none to begin with.


Bray Wyatt. I rest my case..


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Axel Perfect should be given a chance to die a horrible charismaless death ppl..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Curtis Axel already retired HHH.. what more do you want?


.... let me answer my own question there... I want Axel to come out to some G-n-R.... ya feeling me?*


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm happy with this but I really don't like the name they've given him. Watching NXT can really mess with your first impressions when they fuck about with the characters name.

I didn't watch RAW but read about it on a facebook update that the new client was Curt Axel and I thought that WWE were taking the piss and impersonating Curt Angel.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

hopefully theyre building a Axel vs. HHH match at Payback where Axel will go over, if not this is a complete waste of talent. honestly.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He sucks.

Fire him now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Bearodactyl said:


> Bray Wyatt. I rest my case..


He's.....not Bray Wyatt, to say the least.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Give Heyman time to teach him the ropes. They already improved where he was by giving him a good theme and gimmick.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought the segment was good and this is gonna be great for Curtis Axel :mark:

The name Curtis was free since WWE went with Fangango, did nobody see it coming?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

I like him, people wanting rvd? Would have no benefit to the business in the long run. It's wwe push new stars. I'm happy for him


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I am happy, love mr perfect, so I'm glad his son by teaming with heyman, his lack of mic skill's can be accomodated, and he eventually improves.
I just didn't like how HHH showed him up to be a little punk, slapping him around,I still have serious issues with the booking in WWE.

On a plus, his music is great and I love how not too dis-similar to the rocky miavia name, his new one is a nod to his grand dad and father.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Didn't Curtis trained with Rock in the ring to prepare Rock for his matches ? It's probably a little thank you from Rock and HHH being high on him.

He's a good wrestler , he's just boring.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fact said:


> Didn't Curtis trained with Rock in the ring to prepare Rock for his matches ? It's probably a little thank you from Rock and HHH being high on him.
> 
> He's a good wrestler , he's just boring.


yeah before the RR ppv they trained together.
I think the name is more a nod to his father and grandfather, and it was a tested formula with the rock for example.

He is boring, lacks mic skills and isn't really charismatic, but that is why the Heyman pairing makes sense.

I just hope CA takes this opportunity, works his ass off and makes a real dedication to improving his promo's, instead of resting of his family name.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Seriously of all the people they could choose they choose him? He could be a decent mid carder as he got better on Nxt but no way should they have picked him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It reminded me of Perfect and Heenan. _*wiped tear from eye*_


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

I remember hearing that Triple H really likes McGillicuty, so that seemed to be true, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've always thought he was good in the ring but obviously seriously lacking in mic skills so the pairing with Heyman works for me

He isn't going to be in the main event straight away but as a upper midcarder I think he could do really well, give him the intercontinental title and have him be the young up and comer alongside Punk and Lesnar

I'm interested by where they take it and if Heyman can help him become a star


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

I turned off when he came out


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

After the wwe.com article on 'Paul Heyman Guy' this seems like a decent choice. I have high hopes that he isn't just the IWC poster boy for a few months, guy is great in-ring and Heyman might just give him that little bit of spark.

I would like to see all of Heymans clients working together in the future.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Thinking about this a little more, I think we could be seeing a 4th, or even 5th Heyman guy before Survivor Series for the 5-on-5 Match. Starting to build Axel now is the right move if that is what they are going for.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

hahaha who the fuck cares about McGillicutty...


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

ThatWeirdGuy said:


> Thinking about this a little more, I think we could be seeing a 4th, or even 5th Heyman guy before Survivor Series for the 5-on-5 Match. Starting to build Axel now is the right move if that is what they are going for.


They would have just made it Brock, Punk, Shield. If that was the plan.


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

How's how people are writing it off already, I'll give Hennig a few weeks before I form an opinion. He didn't get done by H when I fully expected him to, so I guess that ain't a horrible start.


----------



## DaBaws29 (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't believe they went with him. He is not a bad worker but if they are looking for someone with good in ring skills they could have gone with Ohno, Cesaro, Generico, Kidd, Gabriel and Bourne- guys who are all better than Axel.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't see him on screen without laughing in remembrance of the worst promo I have ever seen.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Clobberin' said:


> They would have just made it Brock, Punk, Shield. If that was the plan.


Assuming there may be a face turn for either Punk or one of The Shield members by then, most likely Punk or Rollins. Hopefully Punk to keep Shield together.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



Brodus Clay said:


> I watched him on NXT hes the definition of average but awful on the mic, also I can't believe some people forgot here hes the one that did one of the most awful promos ever:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]61Y4y0XBKUM[YOUTUBE]


Indeed. His seriousness is just so forced it's hard to watch. Just like Ryback.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

I was watching Raw on Dailymotion earlier and was pretty pumped when they flashed that graphic which said that Paul Heyman is going to introduce his new client to us tonight. I was expecting it to be someone like Corey Graves. And then, the thumbnail of that video spoiled the surprise for me fpalm

And after realising it was McGillicutty, I wasn't really happy. I mean, I've seen him and his work on Superstars and on a few episodes of the new NXT and I know that he's a gun in the ring, but why him? And then, when I finished watching that segment, my opinion totally changed. I don't know how, but I sure do know that Heyman very well knows how to do his job. I wasn't even a fan of McGillicutty, but within minutes, he sold me Curtis Axel. The way Heyman spoke about how impactful the _Paul Heyman guys_ have been in this industry and the way he presented Michael by comparing to how Brock and Punk got the same reaction from people when they were being introduced by him and that even this _Paul Heyman guy_ will make it in the big leagues someday, it was pretty sweet. Curtis was always good in the ring, but the same can't be said about his mic skills **cough cough** the Genesis of McGillicutty **cough cough** But now with Paul Heyman as his mouthpiece, things will surely get better. And another good thing is that they finally acknowledged the fact that he's the son of Mr. Perfect, which I think they never really mentioned on TV before. And that theme song :mark: The only few things I didn't like was the ending to that match and Curtis' hairstyle :side: He really needs to change it imo, it always sucked and still does. And as far as the match goes, I expected Axel to prey over a torn down Triple H and take the pin. But well, he can still brag about how he had Hunter go down on his knees in their match, so I'm okay with it. 

Here's a guy who was jobbing on weekly TV and was only wrestling on Superstars and NXT, and now he's main-eventing Raw against a man like Triple H, and he's looking like a believable opponent. And all of this, within a gap of two hours.

I remember reading on PWTorch about Hunter being high on McGillicutty and had even made this thread over here almost 10 months back. Looks like the reports were indeed true and that this was always in their plans. Props to Hunter and Paul for playing it out nicely. :clap


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

First thoughts, what a fucking uninspiring choice. From what I've seen from the guy, he's awful on the mic, has mediocre ring skills and little to no charisma. Make what you want about his look, but he just looks like an everyday guy, like your average dad who works out now and again. Doesn't strike me as a wrestler at all. 

However though, one thing it does mean, is more of the GOAT :heyman There are huge differences between him and the McMahons, but they clearly value how much of an asset he is to be keeping him around. 

It doesn't matter who you are, being with Heyman will make you better, and so will regular exposure to the top level. I do think there are more deserving guys, Barrett, Sandow, Cesaro. Even off the roster there is better talent. But, you never know what could happen, Rock and Stone Cold were nobody's until they got a gimmick revamp, and at the same time, they didn't become GOATS right after the transition. It took time. 

Trying to keep it positive, you have too with this company.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Arguably the worst client of the Heyman administration, what a horrible decision, I literally changed the channel when Heyman was trying to build that garbage up.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> Yep that was 3 years ago and the only progression I watched is that hes getting a push, Rock,Kane and Cena with those shitty gimmicks are ton of times better than Curtis Axel or any incarnation with this definition of average but shit on the mic wrestler.
> 
> I wonder do you people watched this guy on all the NXT season 2 episodes? do it now theres a reason I'm so negative with him, but you need to see it.


Sorry, but your username is Brodus Clay, so kinda hard for me to take you serious when you talk about talent. 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just not the ones people want.


Just not the one YOU want. If we pushed who you wanted, Wade Barrett would be WWE Champion. :no:



LadyCroft said:


> *Curtis Axel already retired HHH.. what more do you want?
> 
> 
> .... let me answer my own question there... I want Axel to come out to some G-n-R.... ya feeling me?*


I thought of Axl Rose right away when I heard the name. Welcome to the Jungle would be perfect for him to use. (Y)


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Never rated McGillicutty he always defined genetric to me, and this new name is terrible. How this guy main evented a Raw is beyond me. 

I can say however it's going to be interesting to see where this goes


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The third guy should of been RVD dammit!!!!!!!! 

Joe Henning are you fucking serious this guy is fucking boring and stale and got sent back to development after NXT cos of this fact and now he's took this spot that someone else like RVD should of had. WWE fucks up once again fpalm. Joe Henning should of been fired years ago. I bet he's only got this spot cos he's friends with Brock Lesnar. I just can't believe this.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I like him. He's very tight with The Rock so I wouldn't be surprised if he put in a good word for him.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The third guy should of been RVD dammit!!!!!!!!
> 
> Joe Henning are you fucking serious this guy is fucking boring and stale and got sent back to development after NXT cos of this fact and now he's took this spot that someone else like RVD should of had. WWE fucks up once again fpalm. Joe Henning should of been fired years ago. I bet he's only got this spot cos he's friends with Brock Lesnar. I just can't believe this.


Well you can't even spell Joe's surname correctly, so fail!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Arguably the worst client of the Heyman administration, what a horrible decision, I literally changed the channel when Heyman was trying to build that garbage up.


You waited that long? I changed it as soon as he walked out, tbh.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Its a shame they put Curt Axel on his titantron rather than Curtis Axel


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

They have a guy with an actual gimmick in Damien Sandow being criminally underutilised with no direction and they insist with this type of tripe.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is all backstage politics that got Joe this push its so obvious Dwayne and Brock told Vince to make Joe the third guy as there all buddies. This isn't right what about better talent in NXT who haven't even been given a chance and were fired last week WTF. WWE's future as a company is fucked


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm all for the new talent and giving him a fresh start under a new name, but like someone said Brock has a special aura and Punk is Punk he has that charisma and that "IT" factor but I'm not sure so much about this guy.

It's been one Raw of course so I am no way dismissing his talents or what it could lead too, but Punk was big before Heyman became his manager, the whole pipe bomb turned him into a mega star and got him over in an inexplicable way. This bloke needs a career defining moment to happen for me, if he wants to become massive something big has to happen, something like Punk's pipe bomb that we will talk about for years.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

You just know he's going to do something awesome like destroy Cena and everyone will love him all of a sudden.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll wait before I make judgment, he hasn't changed his look enough for me to not remember the last year of jobbing on Superstars and that match last night didn't showcase much, but still, Heyman gave him a good promo and he didn't try and eat the mic with what little time he was given, and he does have a bit of a look, from what little I recall he could also wrestle adequately.

Also Axel is a metric fuck ton easier to type then McGuillicutty, so that's a pro.

I'm also kind of thrilled a Heyman faction is slowly but surely forming.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Just not the one YOU want. If we pushed who you wanted, Wade Barrett would be WWE Champion. :no:


Which everyone wanted when he was actually getting pushed. Do you honestly think that worthless Ryback who's the current top heel is any better? At WHAT, exactly? He wrestles like he's had 2 weeks of training, and if you're even gonna debate mic skills then I don't even.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I don't care if he's named Axel or Hennig or McGillicutty, gimmickless pile of shit with no character is gimmickless pile of shit with no character.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This is all backstage politics that got Joe this push its so obvious Dwayne and Brock told Vince to make Joe the third guy as there all buddies. This isn't right what about better talent in NXT who haven't even been given a chance and were fired last week WTF. WWE's future as a company is fucked


one of your posts you say Curtis Axel is taking the place of someone like RVD, and then next (no pun) post you're talking about the future of the company.

RVD isn't the future, a guy who has for around 7 years been honing his skills in NXT, is more than likely a better fit for the future.

Obviously backstage politics is in force, WWE is all about politics, but please don't push Rock and Brock in this.
HHH, you know the one sleeping with daughter of the owner, has more influence and is involved in bringing in talent, than Rock/Brock.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

RiZE said:


> You waited that long? I changed it as soon as he walked out, tbh.


I was waiting to see if this was an actual joke with a real talent backstage comes out and literally destroy Curt in the middle of the ring to make an example out of him. But wishful thinking on my part. As magnificent as Heyman is, he can't turn garbage into greatness. You at least got to have *one redeeming quality* that is shining with Heyman performing his magic to make you bigger than you are but Curt doesn't have nothing but a blackhole of charisma and not talented in any way shape or form.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

I honestly couldn't care less how good his mic skills are right now. That's the point of him being with Heyman. Lesnar entertains me and is pretty lackluster on the mic. You guys go ahead and give up on the guy while I enjoy his push until Vince decides to feed him to Cena or bury him.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I was waiting to see if this was an actual joke with a real talent backstage comes out and literally destroy Curt in the middle of the ring to make an example out of him. But wishful thinking on my part. As magnificent as Heyman is, he can't turn garbage into greatness. You at least got to have *one redeeming quality* that is shining with Heyman performing his magic to make you bigger than you are but Curt doesn't have nothing but a blackhole of charisma and not talented in any way shape or form.


You're saying the Genesis of Mcgillicutty is not oozing charisma?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Not sure what to think of him yet but his theme tune is fucking great.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe will fail again I can bet any money on it. Paul Heyman can't help this guy he just doesn't have the IT factor. Joe will never be a top star like CM Punk or Brock Lesnar those guys are in leagues of their own. Please just release Joe right now and save us from the boredom


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

After watching it was better then I expected. Curt did improve on Nxt and get better though I still think it was the wrong choice. However I think we should see where this is going. He could be a good midcarder in the future


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> You're saying the Genesis of Mcgillicutty is not oozing charisma?


That's exactly what I'm saying. He is just another Mark Jindrak.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> I was waiting to see if this was an actual joke with a real talent backstage comes out and literally destroy Curt in the middle of the ring to make an example out of him. But wishful thinking on my part. As magnificent as Heyman is, he can't turn garbage into greatness. You at least got to have *one redeeming quality* that is shining with Heyman performing his magic to make you bigger than you are but Curt doesn't have nothing but a blackhole of charisma and not talented in any way shape or form.


He really doesn't.

I've seen all of his NXT stuff. A couple of decent matches and forced promos doesn't justify this. 



Gambit said:


> After watching it was better then I expected. Curt did improve on Nxt and get better though I still think it was the wrong choice. However I think we should see where this is going. He could be a good midcarder in the future


They wouldn't stick a guy with Heyman if they just wanted him to be a mid carder.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I laughed*


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

To me he looks like a normal sized, even less talented version of Matt Morgan. With guys like Damien Sandow and Antonio Cesaro around I can't fathom how WWE would think he out of all people of the roster would be the best pick. Awful choice.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

RiZE said:


> He really doesn't.
> 
> I've seen all of his NXT stuff. A couple of decent matches and forced promos doesn't justify this.
> 
> ...


Heidenreich, Rhyno?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

RiZE said:


> He really doesn't.
> 
> I've seen all of his NXT stuff. A couple of decent matches and forced promos doesn't justify this.
> 
> ...


To be fair, remember Jon Heidenreich? Heyman couldn't help him either cause he was another that was untalented and screamed "_midcard 4 life_"


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Murph said:


> Heidenreich, *Rhyno?*


Invasion (late 2001) Rhyno was a success in my opinion, after the storyline ended and with him not being connected with Heyman anymore was the downfall of him being irrelevant.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I forgot all about Heidenreich.

I think they wanted more for him but it didn't work out because he was terrible.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

In kayfabe terms, what did Curtis Axel do wrong last night? Why did he deserve a slap in the face, and Cole saying "maybe you'll learn some respect tonight son!!!". Is it just that he associated with Paul Heyman?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Problem is that when I look at Fandango, I don't see Jonhy Curtis. When I look at Curtis Axel, I see McGillicutty. I don't know if he has improved but it's difficult to take him seriously when he has no character and the same look as before aka generic midcarder.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

I would be willing to bet the only reason this has happened is because they are trying to win Rock back.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Jesus Christ.

Give the kid a break. I like him, and he WAS NOT BURIED. You'd think wrestling fans would understand wrestling associated words. fpalm


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Gaz. said:


> Jesus Christ.
> 
> Give the kid a break. I like him, and he WAS NOT BURIED. You'd think wrestling fans would understand wrestling associated words. fpalm


Oh ok, the internet stands corrected then. :brock


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Why the hell does people want RVD? Don't you want WWE to build new stars? Jeez.


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

The Man in Black said:


> Oh ok, the internet stands corrected then. :brock


'Bout time somebody corrected them. :no:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

he still "the son of Mr Perfect" for me. 

I will wait some weeks but he's the same average wrestler than he ever was...


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't get this whole defence of him using the "building new stars" line.
He isn't some new guy, he has been around for years. He has been in WWE 7 years or so. He has been involved in the past in some high profile angles i.e Nexus. He didn't stand out then and he doesn't now. He can't wrestle, has no personality and can't talk on the mic. Should someone with pretty much no talent be getting a push like that? Especially if they have done nothing in years to deserve it? There are so many more deserving people who could of actually turned into a "star". 

There is building talent and then there is forcing wannabe talent. He is the later by far.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

The problem is, he is the absolute epitome of *NXT*

That is not a good thing.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Murph said:


> In kayfabe terms, what did Curtis Axel do wrong last night? Why did he deserve a slap in the face, and Cole saying "maybe you'll learn some respect tonight son!!!". Is it just that he associated with Paul Heyman?


He "hey'd" The Game. NOBODY "HEYS" THE GAME!:HHH


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

The ending was so anti-climatic. I honestly thought they would be smart enough to let Axel attack HHH whilst he was down. 

He would have looked viscous and would have gained a lot of heat straight off the bat. I'm really not sure why this didn't happen.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

DaftFox said:


> The ending was so anti-climatic. I honestly thought they would be smart enough to let Axel attack HHH whilst he was down.
> 
> He would have looked viscous and would have gained a lot of heat straight off the bat. I'm really not sure why this didn't happen.


Using WWE logic, if CURTIS AXEL attacked him, everybody knows it's a storyline. Ending the way they did, people will think it was real.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DaftFox said:


> The ending was so anti-climatic. I honestly thought they would be smart enough to let Axel attack HHH whilst he was down.
> 
> He would have looked viscous and would have gained a lot of heat straight off the bat. I'm really not sure why this didn't happen.


I completely agree. Especially with this as his finisher in the past - 






Have HHH stagger into the ring and then Axel hit that finisher as Heyman first looks on in shocked concern before getting a evil smile as road agents hit the ring and flip out verbally on Axel as the doctors get into the ring to tend to HHH. Would have been a good book-end to the HHH slap that had Axel on his ass and Heyman telling him to get up after his repackage segment.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I completely agree. Especially with this as his finisher in the past -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, if you're going to do an injury angle with HHH at least have the new guy be part of the reason he's injured, that finisher would have been perfect and RAW would have ended the way it should have ended which is with Axel standing tall


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The IWC constantly complains that WWE is completely boring and stale. Now WWE does something that no one guessed, is a shocker, and the IWC complains. Go figure. This is why the WWE doesn't listen to the IWC as they can't make up their mind.

As for Curtis Axel, I'm willing to give McGillicutty (now known as Axel) the benefit of the doubt. Triple H wouldn't be so high on him if he didn't see potential in him. Those who say he can't wrestle haven't watched his later NXT matches. He is good in the ring. More importantly, he's won the respect of Triple H and Jim Ross, who both put over his ring work. His mic skills isn't great, and that's why he has a manager. Who knows where WWE wants to go with Axel but he's a much better choice than someone like RVD (who was completely in cruise control in TNA and doesn't have a place on WWE's roster), Cesaro (who is completely boring and will never get over), and Sandow (who doesn't need a manager and can get over on his own.)


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Well alright he was a big head scratching choice as the new client sure, but apparently HHH has been big on him for a while. Plus he was Rock's work out partner for his Punk match at the rumble so I'm going to guess that in a month or two Axel will be getting a steady Sheamus sized push. Maybe HHH doesn't have the best taste in wrestlers but at least he is committed to following through on support for the ones he does like. Besides Sheamus looked like a big ginger goofball, this coming from a ginger, and now he's cemented as a main eventer. Heyman can do axel's talking so that will help a lot, plus the guy isn't a bad wrestler by any means he simply lacks the 'IT' factor

Change all that to I agree with Captain Obvious.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

While the ending with HHH did leave me scratching my head, I'm intrigued to see what they do next with Axel and Heyman.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Also WWE.com seems to be selling Axel's 'win' over HHH last night as positively dominant and not just lucky


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage News On Curtis Axel Being Pushed*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ckstage_News_on_Curtis_Axel_Being_Pushed.html



> - Triple H has been high on Curtis Axel, the former Michael McGillicutty, for a long time now. He appears to be the one behind Axel's current push but the way Axel was booked on RAW left some people wondering.
> 
> Axel has another big supporter - The Rock. Rock and Axel trained together to prepare for Rock's most recent WWE pay-per-view matches.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Awful. having him with Paul Haymen makes it worse and Paul should be embarrassed working with a wrestler with no talent.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Curtis Axel Being Pushed*

If HHH and Rock have high hopes on him,he must be good


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It was a huge mistake not having him attack Triple H while he was down. That would have put him on the map instantly, I just don't understand why they didn't do that.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It took me by surprise, which is something. He's not who I was expecting or hoping would align with Heyman. I don't see a tremendous amount of upside in McGillicuty. He's no perfect son, but he has made some improvements since the earth shattering Genesis promo. 

I'm willing to give the angle a chance, because at the very least last night felt fresh. However, at best I see him as a Del Rio/Swagger/Sheamus/Ziggler level guy (which wouldn't be a bad thing for him). Someone who can get the job done but doesn't necessarily have 'it'. At worst, he'll get stuck in the midcard with your Fandango's when the "hype" wears off.

The ending last night didn't do him any favours, neither did the way Hunter treated him during the promo. I can't fathom why they wouldn't have this new Heyman guy attack Hunter will he's struggling to maintain consciousness. Raw going off the air with Axel assaulting Hunter would've had a big impact. A much bigger impact than the match being called off, Hunter fainting, and Axel disappearing. Sometimes I wonder if WWE are against using wrestling tropes simply because they're stubborn. A heel attacking a defenseless face is such a simple concept.

I will say that I find it funny that WWE are set on pushing Axel and Fandango as feature acts when much more capable and likely future main-eventers such as Cesaro and Sandow are floundering in obscurity. If Cesaro had been aligned with Heyman he would be a made man by this morning. He's already wrestling at a main-event level, just in need of that extra quality. Heyman would provide that. Axel, on the other hand, still has a TON of work to do.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Ovidswaggle said:


> Well alright he was a big head scratching choice as the new client sure, but apparently HHH has been big on him for a while. Plus he was Rock's work out partner for his Punk match at the rumble so I'm going to guess that in a month or two Axel will be getting a steady Sheamus sized push. Maybe HHH doesn't have the best taste in wrestlers but at least he is committed to following through on support for the ones he does like. Besides Sheamus looked like a big ginger goofball, this coming from a ginger, and now he's cemented as a main eventer. Heyman can do axel's talking so that will help a lot, plus the guy isn't a bad wrestler by any means he simply lacks the 'IT' factor
> 
> Change all that to I agree with Captain Obvious.


He's better that Sheamus, Ill give him that.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It was a huge mistake not having him attack Triple H while he was down. That would have put him on the map instantly, I just don't understand why they didn't do that.


Thats what i wanted. To be fair i wanted Hennig to find a sledgehammer! No that would have been a rememberable debut. Would have gained some massive heat too.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Clobberin' said:


> Thats what i wanted. To be fair i wanted Hennig to find a sledgehammer! No that would have been a rememberable debut. Would have gained some massive heat too.


Why?

So he could hit HHH with his hand which he uses to cover the dangerous part of the hammer?

Lol, I hate when people act like the hammer is even remotely painful. If they really wanted to hurt someone all they would have to do is swing it like a baseball bat and cave their opponents skull in.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Which everyone wanted when he was actually getting pushed. Do you honestly think that worthless Ryback who's the current top heel is any better? At WHAT, exactly? He wrestles like he's had 2 weeks of training, and if you're even gonna debate mic skills then I don't even.


Ryback being just as bad doesn't make Barrett look good, and not EVERYBODY wanted it. I damn sure didn't. Barrett was boring from day one and I knew he wasn't going too far. Hell, he's IC Champ and can't even get a ppv match. They should let Ambrose unify the belts and send Wade back to NXT.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> Why?
> 
> So he could hit HHH with his hand which he uses to cover the dangerous part of the hammer?
> 
> Lol, I hate when people act like the hammer is even remotely painful. If they really wanted to hurt someone all they would have to do is swing it like a baseball bat and cave their opponents skull in.


So you want them to hit each other with sledgehammers for real? unk2


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

CRIMSON said:


> So you want them to hit each other with sledgehammers for real? unk2


Sometimes. :brock


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Once again, I underestimated the stupidity of this company.
> 
> This is exactly why I don't watch WWE. Barrett and Sandow are jobbers for life but Jack Swagger and Michael McGillicutty get massive pushes. It's like they're TRYING to kill people's interest. :lmao


Damien Sandow isn't a jobber for life. He's been on the roster for less than a yr (?) and hasn't been a jobber for one second during that time period.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I think he has potential and is a pretty good wrestler, but it's hard to get over the fact that the guy used to be Michael McGillicutty.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I think he has potential and is a pretty good wrestler, but it's hard to get over the fact that the guy used to be Michael McGillicutty.


You have some nerve criticising anyone with a sig like that.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

He doesn't have any moves at all. Hogan and cena have more. The only guy to ever be over with no wrestling moves was scsa and this kid anot no scsa


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Could they have made him look any more generic? Black underoos and pads. Come on. Can we PLEASE get some wrestlers in more unique attire than underwear?


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Paul Heyman once demonstrates the value of having a great manager. We all know Curtis Axel has potential to be a great talent but unfortunately We've all heard him speak. So why not pair a potential great talent with someone who could sell the big angle? 

I will give points to WWE for attempting the use the value in Heyman to get a younger talent over.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

his theme is beyond awesome


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



dxbender said:


> So why do people always be like "___ sucked back in ___, so he sucks today".


These critics aren't aware that one _can_ improve, because they've stayed the same their entire lives. They project their own shortcoming onto the characters in their second life, the WWE.


----------



## waveofthefuture2.0 (Mar 18, 2013)

axel is god


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Thought his overall debut was blanned, but you know what I seen this kid and he has talent, promo he can get better, in ring he can only get better. Of course debut was kinda soft but we know Joe Henning already. Let's now meet Curtis Axel. I feel like in an alternate universe he would have been introduced to The Shield and Ambrose would have debuted with Heyman if Mcguillicutty didn't start off with Nexus.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Funny how you guys say "he's done nothing to deserve this"

and you would know that...how? Are you at the facilities? Are you the one training? Etc.

Obviously management feels he has deserved the opportunity, so let's see what happens. He is aligned with Paul Heyman, which should tell you it won't be THAT bad.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for now, I see even when they try to push new talent, people still complain and state they'd rather have had an unmotivated 42 year old RVD on the roster instead.

If he turns out to be a complete dud, then we can go all 'WE TOLD YOU SO'


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

I've heard rumours that triple H was pretty big on this guy so im guessing triple H convinced paul heyman to manage Curtis Axel especially since punk and brock will be away for awhile... 

im a big paul heyman guy myself and truly believe he is a genius and can make wrestlers look really good, the only worry i have here is i feel paul heyman didnt choose the manage curtis axel therefore i dont know how much heyman truly believes in him, what im saying is heyman knows how to choose the right guy and work with them pushing them to their limits to reach the top but does heyman even really think curtis is the right guy ?


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm willing to give Curtis Axel a chance. Heyman can get people over.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Axel should do the "perfect" towel throw like his dad did!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On Curtis Axel Being Pushed*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> If HHH and Rock have high hopes on him,he must be good


All that means is Rock thinks he's a good mechanic, that's it. Says nothing about his charisma or presence.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

His theme just a faster version of his dads IMHO and he very bland and yea heyman a genius but damn lensar has always had the ability to go and punk can talk and wrestle. This guy has no skills at all. 

I wanna see this bray Wyatt ppl brag about he seems like a actual real decent character


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

He's just a nobody they're using while Punk and Brock are away. He'll be tossed to the side and forgotten about when they come back.


----------



## BookerT&theMCMGs (Jul 31, 2012)

There is one subtle thing they did with Hennig last night that they didn't do during his Nexus run. 
The one close up of his face with Hennig looking straight in the camera. One straight angle from the neck up. Just like his dad. And with the beard, he looked alot like his grand dad.
These type of closeups must be a Heyman thing more than Kevin Dunn, because CM punk never got them until he was with Heyman and Brock was one of the first to get those type of closeups on TV.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

EdgeHead103 said:


> Funny how you guys say "he's done nothing to deserve this"
> 
> and you would know that...how? Are you at the facilities? Are you the one training? Etc.
> 
> Obviously management feels he has deserved the opportunity, so let's see what happens. He is aligned with Paul Heyman, which should tell you it won't be THAT bad.


He didn't deserve that name, though. Ha...


----------



## Andriy P. (Jan 7, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> His theme just a faster version of his dads IMHO and he very bland and yea heyman a genius but damn lensar has always had the ability to go and punk can talk and wrestle. This guy has no skills at all.
> 
> I wanna see this bray Wyatt ppl brag about he seems like a actual real decent character


He is somewhat bland, but that's why he's being aligned with Heyman. Besides, he improved since the last time he was on NXT (the show). He's developed more charisma and is working on the mic. In the ring he's good, the last few matches he's had on development were quite interesting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

G-Mafia said:


> I'm willing to give Curtis Axel a chance. Heyman can get people over.


Yes, Heyman can do all the work himself. The question is not whether Heyman can get him over, it's whether McGillicutty DESERVES to be over. The answer is a resounding no. There's hundreds of people that would've been better in this role. Hell, Chris Hero would've been worlds better than McGillicutty and he's been shit.



> Damien Sandow isn't a jobber for life. He's been on the roster for less than a yr (?) and *hasn't been a jobber for one second during that time period*.


God damn, you've missed MONTHS of programming.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Who do you guys think would have been the best suited for the 3rd Paul Heyman guy?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Curtis Axel FTW.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

jim courier said:


> Who do you guys think would have been the best suited for the 3rd Paul Heyman guy?


Anyone that hasn't been on NXT for 40 years.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Curtis Axel is going to be the GOAT. No serious though, theres alot of heels now on RAW brand.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Paul Heyman said this moment would be remembered in 10 years time lol no it wont as Joe Hennig will be released well before then I gurantee it. Joe Hennig failed to get over in NXT 2 and hes gonna fail again as a Paul Heyman guy. I cant believe WWE have done this very stupid decision when theres better talent on the main roster and in NXT. I feel sorry for other wrestlers who have busted their ass' but dont get a look in. Fuck you Vince and fuck you Joe Hennig


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

wrestling_junkie said:


> Curtis Axel is going to be the GOAT. No serious though, theres alot of heels now on RAW brand.


Do we know he's a raw guy?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

People were making the same "he's bland" arguments about Randy Orton back in '03, pretty sure he's still with the company and doing okay. I always liked Henning's look, and they're at least giving him a chance. It's Summer WWE TV, where they usually have nothing to run with and you get your more chancy feuds/pushes. 

Insane to give up on a guy just because he didn't set the world on fire during his re-debut.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I was surprised (weren't we all?) who this turned out to be, but I'm honestly intrigued to see how Michaxel McCurtis does over the next few weeks.

You can't possibly get a bigger (re)debut than the one he received. They obviously have invested a lot into him and feel he has the goods. Triple H is supposedly high on him, as was Rock after training with him, so who the fuck is anybody on here to write this guy off already?

Give him a fucking chance. You all beg for new stars and piss and moan when they try to make one.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm willing to see where this goes but he was a horrible choice. He's boring, generic DiBiase Jr-ish.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

If they have Brock vs Rock at Wrestlemania 30, I wouldnt be surprised if we see Rock vs Curtis Axel at Royal Rumble or Elimination Chamber.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*



BigPawr said:


> "The Axe" and "Axel" have no connection to me. I understand the play on words, but literally, one is used to chop wood, the other is a motor vehicle part just spelled wrong.
> 
> As cheesey as it would have been, even if he came out smirking wearing a singlet and hit his chewing gum into the crowd with his hand, I'd have given him more respect then I do now with that stupid new name.


Yeah, it would have made so much more sense if he had came out as Curtis/Curt "The Ax" Hennig. But I'm not gonna shit on him yet, i'll give it until Payback.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

His dad and grandad must be doing this in heaven fpalm and thats no disrespect to his family but really this guy doesnt have what it takes to be a big star. Hes no CM Punk or Brock Lesnar I just think Paul Heyman is wasting his time trying to make this guy a big star. Its funny how he got bitch slapped by HHH then owned in the match nobody will take Joe seriously after that


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

Try and be positive, this is a great angle and McGillicutty can go some. Here's hoping HHH does the right thing and puts the boy over. 

This could be feud of the year.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> His dad and grandad must be doing this in heaven fpalm and thats no disrespect to his family but really this guy doesnt have what it takes to be a big star. Hes no CM Punk or Brock Lesnar I just think Paul Heyman is wasting his time trying to make this guy a big star. Its funny how he got bitch slapped by HHH then owned in the match nobody will take Joe seriously after that


Wow. Seriously how the fuck do you still get away with posting this shit?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol

I'll give it a chance and see were it goes, again its Paul Heyman endorsed so I'll see where they go with it. We know he's brilliant in the ring, its his personality and mick skills which are non existent. He really needs to work on his appearance and presence IMO because he still looks like he did prior so they need to change him up a bit to make him look 'fresh'. If they can do that then im sure Heyman will do the rest. 

Be grateful you were witness to 'The Moment' :heyman


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

The Man in Black said:


> Wow. Seriously how the fuck do you still get away with posting this shit?


Larry Hennig is still alive!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

His theme song is fucking awesome! Mr Perfect's remix.


----------



## CollinCole91 (Mar 30, 2013)

I loved it! I remember someone on Twitter before the show jokingly said it was going to be him. Well looks like he was right. I love it simply because it is a new-ish guy being put in a position to succeed. WWE has had a recent problems of putting potential stars in positions to succeed. Axel has always been a solid wrestler. Of course we know about his mic skills and charisma problems, but who better to mask this than Paul Heyman. I'm intrigued to see if Axel runs with this opportunity. WWE is giving him a chance and considering especially today that they don't really give their young stars the same chance, I can't complain about this.

Also, his theme song is amazing. Jim Johnston did it again.


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I'm willing to see where this goes but he was a horrible choice. He's boring, generic DiBiase Jr-ish.


DiBiase is good looking and young. He actually has some sort of presence when he's out there. Axel is fine in the ring but has zero charisma and zero presence. He's already 33. He doesn't have a great body, his hair sucks, and his face is average at best. He can't cut a decent promo. 

There is no upside here. Best case scenario he's a shoehorned upper-midcarder for 5-7 years. You can't just present a guy with no talent as if he was the future, especially with the knowledge he's been Michael McGillicutty for 3 years. He was literally the worst possible choice. 

I'm not a guy who whines about the WWE product. I don't hate everything they do; I actually think they've been doing a pretty decent job lately. But they had a chance here to take a guy with some real natural talent and/or charisma (Titus, Cesaro, DiBiase, Riley) and turn him into something special. Or to bring a big-name back and give him some new direction (Benjamin, Christian, MVP). Honestly, I'm questioning whether or not Bo Dallas (!) would've been a better choice.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Man in Black said:


> Wow. Seriously how the fuck do you still get away with posting this shit?


Im posting my opinion this is a forum if you havent noticed


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Nobody wants it. xxxxxxxx


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like they're going for Curtis F'N Axel, Broke the game...


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Larry Hennig is still alive!


Vintage Kelly Kelly Fan


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

He improved as an in-ring worker a lot after his initial run on the main shows. He was having great matches on NXT and Superstars. He can't talk very well but that is why he is with Paul Heyman because he can get Axel over. The name isn't great; Joe Henning sounds a lot better. I do like the Mr. Perfect remix theme song though.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Apologies on me assuming his grandad was dead I didnt know so calm down marks in here

So whats Joe gonna do next week? he got his ass handed to him by HHH theres no way he can be taken seriously after that


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I loved the fact they brought him in and even more so when I heard the remixed music of Mr Perfect's theme, I just thought wow, this is awesome!

Ya know, people often complain about talents being left in the back and not getting the push, then when someone does come in they knock him straight away (I really don't understand some people sometimes!!) ... usually the same people saying they want some former talent to return and have the spot, then complain about part timers coming into the company .... it's all contradicting every single time.

I was so surprised when I saw McGillicutty come in, as I didn't expect it, no one did, to be honest if it had have been RVD, I'd have been disappointed simply because it's what everyone was saying and expected (not too sure why everyone thought it would have been him so much if I'm honest, I was thinking more John Morrison maybe), but whatever, Hennig is a talent and they wouldn't put him in this position if they didn't think he was capable, I think he's going to do really well and I hope that he does, I can see him now main eventing in feuds already, it's good stuff.

I think the name 'Curt Axel' would have sounded better than 'Curtis Axel' mind, but of course, we'll get used to it, we've known him as Michael McGillicutty for so long, so we'll have to get used to calling him Curtis Axel now, it seemed easier with Ryback and Fandango for the transition, however I'm sure it'll be the same with Curtis Axel too fairly quickly.

About the Joe Hennig thing, I also agree it sounds better, but I think it's a case of with them combining the names of his father and grandfather, doesn't really happen with his real name quite so much, other than sharing the surname, but it lacks that individuality to each of them, besides, they use these names because of marketing and having the rights to the name, hence giving talents a different name to their real names, Bryan Danielson so on and so forth, it's all about owning the names and making money, so that's why they never really use their real names properly.


----------



## iquit (May 21, 2013)

why not just give him the Mr. Perfect Gimmick He'd be a main eventer in no time


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Sheamus 2.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Gotta love how nobody put the guy over as a talent, lol, even Striker said he couldn't make it on his own :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Or, you know, they could have actually gotten somebody who has associated with Paul Heyman in the past. But whatever. This works too, I guess.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

He wasnt that bad. But OMG. I thought Michael McGuilcutty was bad, but this Axel Curtis is even worse. They the fack they just couldnt use his real name Joe Hennig, which is much better.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So you have Riley and McIntyre two established guys great looks and movesets perfect for the I was held down angle but you with matt Morgan junior.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im posting my opinion this is a forum if you havent noticed


All I've noticed is your constant unfathomable levels of stupidity.




Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Apologies on me assuming his grandad was dead I didnt know so calm down marks in here
> 
> So whats Joe gonna do next week? he got his ass handed to him by HHH* theres no way he can be taken seriously after that*


Lol, yet you expect this forum to take anything you say seriously? :brock


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im posting my opinion this is a forum if you havent noticed


Don't let the haters get to you, man.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

The last time I saw him was when he debuted with Nexus. I really don't feel this guy is going to be anything big maybe I am wrong, but gota give a guy a chance see what he can do from now until SS I remember back in the days Brock started to catch my eye near King of the Ring, Punk when he was in ECW now lets see if this guy will prove something wasn't at all impressed last night, but well see.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Stanford said:


> Don't let the haters get to you, man.


Standing up for retards wont get you a medal....Especially on the internet.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Best part is Striker saying "It's not Henning. It's HENNIG!". This bothers me too.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Domingo123 said:


> He wasnt that bad. But OMG. I thought Michael McGuilcutty was bad, but this Axel Curtis is even worse. They the fack they just couldnt use his real name Joe Hennig, which is much better.


Like I've said already, I'll put it in capitals so others see it in the thread but .. *THEY DO NOT USE THEIR REAL NAMES BECAUSE WWE LIKE TO OWN THE NAMES, WHICH THEY CAN USE TO MAKE MONEY FROM *... this is why it's very very very rare they use their real names, Bryan Danielson for example, Wade Barrett instead of Stu Bennett, etc etc, people need to stop asking this.

Yes, Joe Hennig sounds better, but it's as I've said above, besides I think they also wanted to pay individual homage to his father and grandfather, sharing the name takes that individuality away.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Had high hopes out of the gate but then the bell rang and he lost the plot


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

His theme is among the greatest in recent years. Might just be nostalgia talking, but this remixed Perfect music is brilliant, especially with the entrance.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Going from Punk and Lesnar to this guy :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

WashingtonD said:


> Going from Punk and Lesnar to this guy :lol


To be fair he's probably got better wrestling skills than Lesnar, Lesnar is just a beast, they bring two totally different things to the table, so it works, stop knocking the guy before he's even got started, this is exactly what is wrong with the world today.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

For some reason I don't see a main eventer in him.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> Standing up for retards wont get you a medal....Especially on the internet.


Not looking for medals, pal. Go pet a dog or something.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> To be fair he's probably got better wrestling skills than Lesnar, Lesnar is just a beast, they bring two totally different things to the table, so it works, stop knocking the guy before he's even got started, this is exactly what is wrong with the world today.


We've already SEEN him before, and not too long ago. I've SEEN his work on NXT, so if you're telling me he's going to suddenly gain charisma and a personality just by debuting on RAW with Heyman, I'm going to have to ask you what you're smoking.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Everyone here cant deny that Joe only got this spot as HHH is high on him which basically means Joe has kissed HHH's ass just like Sheamus did. Also Joe is friends with Brock and Dwayne so obviously hes kissed their ass' as well and they have told Vince to push him. Its all backstage politics which is complete bullshit as theres better wrestlers on the roster like Cesaro, Damien Sandow, Cody Rhodes, The Miz, Drew Mcintrye, Kofi, Daniel Bryan, Tyson Kidd I could go on but you get what im saying but oh no WWE doesnt push them they waste their talent and instead push a boring fuck like Joe Hennig fpalm WTF. And lets not forget all those NXT talents who got fired last week and they didnt even get a chance to be on the main roster and show what they can do where as Joe has been on the main roster and he failed and got sent back to development how is this even happening???. WWE is so fucked up in so many ways


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Friar Ferguson could be more over with Paul heyman. Any moron looks great with heyman cause he does his best to make u look good . 

If they gave him the perfect gimmick he would fuck it up. Seriously curt Henning looked better at 44 then his kid does now


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Everyone here cant deny that Joe only got this spot as HHH is high on him which basically means Joe has kissed HHH's ass just like Sheamus did. Also Joe is friends with Brock and Dwayne so obviously hes kissed their ass' as well and they have told Vince to push him. Its all backstage politics which is complete bullshit as theres better wrestlers on the roster like Cesaro, Damien Sandow, Cody Rhodes, The Miz, Drew Mcintrye, Kofi, Daniel Bryan, Tyson Kidd I could go on but you get what im saying but oh no WWE doesnt push them they waste their talent and instead push a boring fuck like Joe Hennig fpalm WTF. And lets not forget all those NXT talents who got fired last week and they didnt even get a chance to be on the main roster and show what they can do where as Joe has been on the main roster and he failed and got sent back to development how is this even happening???. WWE is so fucked up in so many ways


Did you notice that AJ botched her finisher again this week?


----------



## tgmiveld (Nov 9, 2012)

Should have been Ted Dibase, why is he so wasted he could be the next big drawing card. The next Randy Orton who could take wreslting to new levels like Orton has done


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Shazayum said:


> We've already SEEN him before, and not too long ago. I've SEEN his work on NXT, so if you're telling me he's going to suddenly gain charisma and a personality just by debuting on RAW with Heyman, I'm going to have to ask you what you're smoking.


Stop shooting the guy down already and give the lad a chance, no wonder no talents never blossom in this company, we complain they don't get pushed or opportunities then we complain when someone is chosen to be given one.

Like I say, give the lad a chance will ya!


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The guy just hasn't got *the look*. His got no magnetic presence to him and his hair cut just makes him look lame. The fact that he is the son of a respected legend, Mr Prefect and he looks like that makes him look like a joke purely because of how his son looks like.

However the laugh he did when he made his way to the ring shows his got some psychotic character in him, which he could build on, but I don't see this guy becoming WWE champion. There are just too many good talent in the roster that he has to compete with and future talent in NXT or Indys.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

This'll be the moment, starting now...


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

You know, Paul Heyman's been sizing up guys since he came to WWE. And he thinks the one guy that stands out the most... the guy that he thinks has earned a title shot is Curt Axel. He thinks he's a heck of a wrestler, a great technician in the ring and a jam-up guy. Who are you to doubt Curt Axel?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Stanford said:


> You know, Paul Heyman's been sizing up guys since he came to WWE. And he thinks the one guy that stands out the most... the guy that he thinks has earned a title shot is Curt Axel. He thinks he's a heck of a wrestler, a great technician in the ring and a jam-up guy. Who are you to doubt Curt Axel?


Surely, the obese neck beard brigade knows better than someone who has dedicated his life to the business.


----------



## tgmiveld (Nov 9, 2012)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> Surely, the obese neck beard brigade knows better than someone who has dedicated his life to the business.


neckbeards are usually the smartest people about


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Stanford said:


> Did you notice that AJ botched her finisher again this week?


Dont even get me started on that slut AJ. She wouldnt be where she is today if Kelly Kelly was still in WWE as Kelly Kelly would be the main focus


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The one good thing about the name change is that those stupid fans can't call him a former name. Cause "Mcgillicutty" isn't really a name people can chant


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

dxbender said:


> The one good thing about the name change is that those stupid fans can't call him a former name. Cause "Mcgillicutty" isn't really a name people can chant


They could have called him Mickey G and given him a rapper gimmick.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dont even get me started on that slut AJ.


K, man I won't. Sorry.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Stanford said:


> You know, Paul Heyman's been sizing up guys since he came to WWE. And he thinks the one guy that stands out the most... the guy that he thinks has earned a title shot is Curt Axel. He thinks he's a heck of a wrestler, a great technician in the ring and a jam-up guy. Who are you to doubt Curt Axel?


Was that a response to me? If so, please make sure you quote.

Anyways Paul Heyman may have been sizing a lot of people. You can definitely tell he see's good things in other people not just Curt Axel. He may see a lot of potential with guys he just can't work with now.

I believe Axel got the opportunity due to the leverage Lesnar and Rock have. Lesnar was a family friend and Rock knows his family too and both trained with him. It also doesn't help that Triple H is high on Axel too. So with Punk gone and Lesnar gone, they thought it would be best to use him to fill in the void until Punk or Lesnar return. 

Use Heyman to his best and give Axel a shot to shine as a star. If it works great, if not at least they tried.

I see Axel being a guy who stays, but he just hasn't got the look or marque value that people pay to watch. He may be a good worker, but there are tons better. His NxT work doesn't portray much charisma either and his ring work is so so, but there is room for improvement.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I have been very open upon my hate on people like Michael Mcgillicutty and Ted Dibiase jr, and how I I really dont like them, but with Axel now in Heymans corner I am willing to give the man a chance. Lets see where this is going, I would have preferred Kassius Ohno but I'll take what its worth.

Credit where credit is due I guess, at least they are giving it to up and coming stars. I respect that much. And as much as I like RVD I really didnt want it to be him, the man has had his time.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Stanford said:


> K, man I won't. Sorry.


Lol you know KKF isn't a dude right?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

You know what though, nearly 20,000 views on this thread already and everyone talking about him, WWE really do know what they're doing!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm not a big fan, but he's got a better name, a good theme song and Paul Heyman to manage him. Maybe he'll turn out OK if they don't overpush him.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

ellthom said:


> I have been very open upon my hate on people like Michael Mcgillicutty and Ted Dibiase jr, and how I I really dont like them, but with Axel now in Heymans corner I am willing to give the man a chance. Lets see where this is going, I would have preferred Kassius Ohno but I'll take what its worth.
> 
> Credit where credit is due I guess, at least they are giving it to up and coming stars. I respect that much. And as much as I like RVD I really didnt want it to be him, the man has had his time.


If only more responses were along the lines of this, very honest, very valid, very dignified response, kudos to you, if only more people would take notice of you and take a leaf out of your book.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> Lol you know KKF isn't a dude right?


I know a friend when I see one.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> You know what though, nearly 20,000 views on this thread already and everyone talking about him, WWE really do know what they're doing!


To be fair, you can get this board to argue inanely about _anything_ for 30 pages.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Stanford said:


> I know a friend when I see one.


Lol you just dont know the difference between a man and a woman. :brock


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Just fire Hawkins already and call him Curt Axel. Hell Axl Curtis would have been a better name as well. 

Also is Axl Keegan need a name change in NXT developmental now?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> Stop shooting the guy down already and give the lad a chance, no wonder no talents never blossom in this company, we complain they don't get pushed or opportunities then we complain when someone is chosen to be given one.
> 
> Like I say, give the lad a chance will ya!


No, we complain when someone who sucks is chosen to be given a chance. I don't know a single person here, especially not myself, who even wanted to see this guy get pushed, hell I forgot all about him until last night.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm the only one? 
Axel remembers me Chris Benoit.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> You know what though, nearly 20,000 views on this thread already and everyone talking about him, WWE really do know what they're doing!


Thats nothing compared to when Kelly Kelly quit WWE someone created a thread on this and it got so many replies and views and also the rumour thread on WWE wanting Kelly Kelly and Maryse back got so many replies and views. And these two ladies actually have talent, looks, charisma and were over big time with the fans which Joe Hennig will never be



The Man in Black said:


> Lol you know KKF isn't a dude right?


Everyone knows im a girl. Do keep up



Stanford said:


> I know a friend when I see one.


Thanks for the support


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I wonder if Brock and Curtis will talk about the plane ride from hell :3 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The heyman guys are fast becoming an elite collect of superstars. With Brock lesnar and cm punk 2 of the most popular and polarizing wrestlers with legit connection to Paul heyman has put over this group far and beyond. Punk and lesnar differentiate in size but carry that quick snap back attitude or heyman hustle makes it work. 

This highly exclusive group has grown so illustrious that a plethora of wrestlers are congradulating Michael or curt Axel as if he won a world title on twitter. 

What do I think of the reveal? This group is no longer exclusive. The very reason why it works is because the heyman guys are legit. Kassius ohno would've been a better fit because he has legit connections with punk. I don't hate michael or Axel but he has not been doing anything since 2010. He curtain jerked for 3 years. He redebuts and does not even change his look. These are some of the many bone headed moves that hurts wwe. They squash wrestlers never even thinking if they might reuse them again. What is next one of the UsoS become #1 contender and fights cena on ppv. I'm not discrediting the wrestler but that won't sell ppvs. I guess that joke holds some truth. Cesaro is getting squashed he might be winning the wwe title soon. 

I very much doubt heyman hand picked Axel. Hes civil so he would never admit it and kill the kid like that. But this is wwes way of destroying heymans image and tearing away his exclusive clique. By throwing a jobber in there. They were looking far too cool.

But axels face will be a long side the likes of lesnar and pun simply because heyman is standing by his side.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll never understand this one. I feel bad for Hennig because no matter how hard he tries, he just does not have a fraction of the talent his father had. WWE, stop trying to make every wrestler's kid a star. Some of them don't have it.


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dont even get me started on that slut AJ. She wouldnt be where she is today if Kelly Kelly was still in WWE as Kelly Kelly would be the main focus


AJ is a slut but Kelly isn't? :lol


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Everyone knows im a girl. Do keep up*


Your make believe internet friend didnt. :hayden3


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Stanford said:


> To be fair, you can get this board to argue inanely about _anything_ for 30 pages.


Ya know, I've not even been here that long and already I'm kinda deflated about the lack of support and how much dickheadism there is around, people always putting WWE down, be it the talent or the product, but yet they continue to watch it and be here, it baffles me.



Shazayum said:


> No, we complain when someone who sucks is chosen to be given a chance. I don't know a single person here, especially not myself, who even wanted to see this guy get pushed, hell I forgot all about him until last night.


I agree with you, and I will be honest also, that Hennig wasn't someone who came to mind for most including myself, I'm also one also who hasn't mentioned him much in regards to deserving a push, but that's only because he hasn't come to mind for me that much due to being off the main roster for so long and it doesn't mean anything other than this, when say someone like Tyson Kidd usually who comes to mind first for me who deserves a good push, but I've always wanted to see Hennig get the push as I've always thought he's very talented, I think anyone who is talented should have a push and people in general it is nice to see others do well (I know not everyone likes to see this but I do), I think Ted Dibiase Jr is another one also, who is very talented and has good in ring technician skills, but most people also, won't give him the credit for it, it's silly.

My point is, it wouldn't matter who it was that was chosen to get the push, I think they'd have all pretty much got the same treatment, the same way Fandango did initially, and now Hennig is, truth is, the majority of people do bang on about and complain that stars aren't being pushed and then soon as someone is, they start straight away to knock them down before they've even got started (regardless of who it is).



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Thats nothing compared to when Kelly Kelly quit WWE someone created a thread on this and it got so many replies and views and also the rumour thread on WWE wanting Kelly Kelly and Maryse back got so many replies and views. And these two ladies actually have talent, looks, charisma and were over big time with the fans which Joe Hennig will never be


I'm no Kelly Kelly hater but I think you over exaggerated the last line juuuust a little bit there in regards to her lol


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Dont even get me started on that slut AJ. She wouldnt be where she is today if Kelly Kelly was still in WWE as Kelly Kelly would be the main focus



The real slut is in your sig.




The Man in Black said:


> Lol you know KKF isn't a dude right?


KKfan smiley? Bookmarked.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see where WWE goes with this. Quite like the name 'Curtis Axel'


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

kingshark said:


> AJ is a slut but Kelly isn't? :lol


Kelly Kelly was respected backstage she didnt sleep around unlike AJ who obviously has slept around and sucked guys off to get this push even her ex boyfriend Trent Barretta has said on twitter she was just a nerd nobody liked backstage but then suddenly everyone started liking her and there you have it she obviously did sexual stuff to get noticed and the push



The Man in Black said:


> Your make believe internet friend didnt. :hayden3


Just go away troll



OldSchoolsCool said:


> I'm no Kelly Kelly hater but I think you over exaggerated the last line juuuust a little bit there in regards to her lol


I speak the truth


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly was respected backstage she didnt sleep around unlike AJ who obviously has slept around and sucked guys off to get this push even her ex boyfriend Trent Barretta has said on twitter she was just a nerd nobody liked backstage but then suddenly everyone started liking her and there you have it she obviously did sexual stuff to get noticed and the push
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, you're a comedienne lol     :clap :clap :clap ... obviously you are trolling and laughing away there ha


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> lol, you're a comedienne lol     :clap :clap :clap ... obviously you are trolling and laughing away there ha


Meet Kelly Kelly fan, she is best compared to a really bad disease, such as Cancer or Multiple sclerosis.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Kelly had a lot of boyfriends in WWE, KKF. Maybe AJ does sleep around? Who knows. But there is no denying Kelly also did her fair share of dating within the lockeroom.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> To be fair he's probably got better wrestling skills than Lesnar, Lesnar is just a beast, they bring two totally different things to the table, so it works, stop knocking the guy before he's even got started, this is exactly what is wrong with the world today.


Like fuck is he better than Lesnar. I've seen Axel as Mcgillicutty plenty of times and he has barely ever impressed me, save for a couple of decent matches with Tyson Kidd here and there.

If he had debuted as Joe Hennig, I would've been a bit more impressed, but right now I'm not feeling it. I was really expecting to see someone like Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes comes out - a mid-card guy who could do with Heyman to push him up to the next level - and was severely dissapointed to see the Genesis himself


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Man in Black said:


> Meet Kelly Kelly fan, she is best compared to a really bad disease, such as Cancer or Multiple sclerosis.


ha, how lovely 



WashingtonD said:


> Like fuck is he better than Lesnar. I've seen Axel as Mcgillicutty plenty of times and he has barely ever impressed me, save for a couple of decent matches with Tyson Kidd here and there.
> 
> If he had debuted as Joe Hennig, I would've been a bit more impressed, but right now I'm not feeling it. I was really expecting to see someone like Wade Barrett or Cody Rhodes comes out - a mid-card guy who could do with Heyman to push him up to the next level - and was severely dissapointed to see the Genesis himself



He can't debut as Joe Hennig, no one can debut as their real name, do you not know this? 

And I think you're getting confused (maybe the way I worded it), I mean that when it comes to wrestling, Hennig probably has more in ring skill, that's not saying he is better or puts on better matches, that's what I meant by how they both bring different things and have different strengths, Hennig could never be a monster the same way Lesnar can, which most people probably find more entertaining.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> ha, how lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David Otunga is going by his real name.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> ha, how lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John Cena, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, almost every diva search contestant, Mark Henry and countless others all say hi! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> Your make believe internet friend didnt. :hayden3


I use "man" as a non formal way of addressing someone. Like, "dude". Cool emoticons though.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Maybe so, I just know I've seen Barrett talk about his name and Daniel Bryan saying that Vince doesn't like them to go under their real names, because he can own the name, I suppose I should have put it as they're preferred not to then, rather than saying they can't specifically do it, I stand corrected 

Either way, that's what it'll have been about though with the name, plus paying individual homage to his father and grand father I think.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

He can't debut as Joe Henning because Vince wants to trademark everything, that's why Austin legally changed his name to Steve Austin.


----------



## Top Dollar (May 19, 2013)

december_blue said:


> McGillicutty is no more. Curt Axel is a Paul Heyman guy!


He's the drizzling shits. Even Heyman wouldn't have been able to save this schmuck, before the Triple H nonsense. His comb down high school student in 1998 gel haircut buried him more than the slap ever could anyway. Complete black hole of charisma.

After all that build-up & hype by Heyman, when McGuillicuddy came out, you could feel the breath, the life of the entire arena leave the building. It was like getting kicked in the gut.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

tgmiveld said:


> Should have been Ted Dibase, why is he so wasted he could be the next big drawing card. The next Randy Orton who could take wreslting to new levels like Orton has done


This. 

Ted would have been a much better choice.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

J.S. said:


> He can't debut as Joe Henning because Vince wants to trademark everything, that's why Austin legally changed his name to Steve Austin.


Yeah, I think this is what Vince prefers and probably has the final say over, I shouldn't have wrote it as bluntly as saying 'they can't', but so of along the lines of 'They're not favoured to' pretty much, which half the time they can't anyway still stands if Vince says no, but that's pretty much it yeah


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn glad I didn't watch Raw. Seriously... Curtis Axel? :lmao

They could've picked _any_ "rookie" over him and it would've been better. Seriously, he's extremely generic, has shown ZERO charisma and looks like any ordinary CAW from the video games. If they wanted the son of a legend, they could've picked Ted DiBiase as he at least showed some potential.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Stanford said:


> I use "man" as a non formal way of addressing someone. Like, "dude". Cool emoticons though.


So when speaking to women, you greet them like "Hey man" or "Hey dude"? Thats pretty fucking retarded.

Thanks for the compliment, I made a new one just for you.


----------



## Matt O' Smylie (Sep 25, 2011)

Worst. Haircut. Ever.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

The Man in Black said:


> Thanks for the compliment, I made a new one just for you.


How do you make these, can we have a Rick Martel one? lol Maybe a 'Yes I Am A Model' badge too and some 'Arrogance' spray lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm skeptical, his look is average (as somebody mentioned his shitty haircut) and he is awful on the mic, which is why I guess they needed Heyman to talk for him. But HHH and WWE officials seem high on him so he will get every chance, he has to take advantage of it


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> So when speaking to women, you greet them like "Hey man" or "Hey dude"? Thats pretty fucking retarded.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, I made a new one just for you.


So many people on this forum have repped me saying "thanks man" or dude. One person even said "that's funny coming from a dude with the username, brandiexoxo". The stupidity of some people baffles me sometimes.

Not saying that's what's going on in this situation. He probably was just using the word "man" losely. Just saying a lot of people don't pay attention.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Once again, I underestimated the stupidity of this company.
> 
> This is exactly why I don't watch WWE. Barrett and Sandow are jobbers for life but Jack Swagger and Michael McGillicutty get massive pushes. It's like they're TRYING to kill people's interest. :lmao


You are right on. Curtis Axel? Seriously, Heyman wasted all that time telling us history was gong to change, and out comes some jobber of some legend. Pathetic. Fuck this company.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

39 pages of complete bullshit. We'll Live, We'll See. IWC at its best. :brodgers


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

His haircut is shitty because he was going bald in his mid 20's so got plugs, and well they never look natural, so he combs his hair forward to hide the hairline.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder if he'll continue using the swinging neckbreaker as his finishing move now or if he'll start using the Perfect-Plex again.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

It's sad how you guys are more negative than WWE. It was a wrong debut with HHH getting all the spotlight at the end, but we should all just wait and see. The dude has some potential, especially in the ring area. They wouldn't just push him if he's as awful as you guys claim him to be.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So is it Curt Axel or Curtis Axel? Didn't watch Raw so not up to speed yet, but...yeah, the name is fucking awful. 

McGillicutty has improved A LOT since the days of 'the genesis of the beginning of the genesis' in NXT, but still surprised to see him wheeled out as the new client. Oh well, I'm slightly skeptical but I'll give anybody a chance. Did some people really prefer Ted fucking Dibiase to be the new guy? He makes McGillicutty look and sound like Roddy Piper.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Hajduk1911 said:


> I'm skeptical, his look is average (as somebody mentioned his shitty haircut) and he is awful on the mic, which is why I guess they needed Heyman to talk for him. But HHH and WWE officials seem high on him so he will get every chance, he has to take advantage of it


His look on TV doesnt really come across that well for some reason. He doesnt overly look that big, but me and my mate bumped into him in a shop in miami WM 28 weekend, then got his autograph and a pic at Axxess and the guy is huge.

I'm glad for him. Certainly wont shit on it until he's had a fair crack of the whip. Good ring worker that suffers from mic work and some charisma, but now he's with one of the best managers in the biz and they're trying to create a new star out of him. I'll admit at the time it was underwhelming having heard all the RVD shit before Raw started. But if RVD is to come back, the face division sorely needs him.

And HHH hardly buried the guy. I dont see them trying to make Axel a huge star overnight by having him go over HHH. Lets not forget that the guy hasnt been seen on TV in god knows how long let alone probably won a match and people are already expecting him to somehow go over HHH first night back on Raw.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Damn he really doesn't have _any_ charisma does he.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Since Hunter will be off TV soon for awhile.

Nice to see Axel's first feud be with Sheamus. It would be a great start up feud for him and highest possible since he is not ready for the WWE Championship or WHC yet.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't know he got plugs. Terrible decision. Just embrace the bald look. Angle and Austin looked infinitely more intimidating after losing the hair.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

As much as I was hoping to see an old face return (like RVD), I think this was the right movie, in terms of WWE thinking for the future.

Just don't get it.

I never understood what it was about guys like Jericho, Angle, Gurrero, Benoit, Lesnar.... people just seemed to grab onto them. And I just can't see myself seeing Axel that way.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I laughed out loud when Heyman said, "This is the same reaction you gave Brock Lesnar in 2002". Bless Heyman for doing his best to try and put the kid over as best as possible, but God that couldn't be further from the truth. While the crowd was flat when Lesnar debuted, it didn't take a genius to see that the dude was going to be a mega star. He was a behemoth. Curtis Axil is a rehash of a failed low card jobber that looks and sounds like exactly that - a jobber.

Of all the dudes that they could have brought up....they picked "The Genesis". SMH. SMDH. :no:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe Hennig wont be around in 10 years time nobody will even remember him and im no Cena fan but even he will still be around in 10 years time


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

I feel like everyone's being to hard on the guy. It's been one day, and most people are judging him simply based on his "genesis" stage. If Heyman, Rock and HHH see something in him, I'm willing to give him a chance.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Curtis Axel is a horrible name, WWE should have gone with his own name


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Figure4Leglock said:


> Curtis Axel is a horrible name, WWE should have gone with his own name


It ain't great, but it's way better then McGillicutty


----------



## BringThePain513 (Apr 18, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Since Hunter will be off TV soon for awhile.
> 
> Nice to see Axel's first feud be with Sheamus. It would be a great start up feud for him and highest possible since he is not ready for the WWE Championship or WHC yet.


They have plans in place to have Sheamus feud with Lesnar


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

normal situation said:


> I feel like everyone's being to hard on the guy. It's been one day, and most people are judging him simply based on his "genesis" stage. If Heyman, Rock and HHH see something in him, I'm willing to give him a chance.


Its backstage politics HHH, Dwayne, Brock, Paul Heyman and Joe Hennig are all buddies this is the only reason why Joe has been made the third Paul Heyman guy


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its backstage politics HHH, Dwayne, Brock, Paul Heyman and Joe Hennig are all buddies this is the only reason why Joe has been made the third Paul Heyman guy


ok then


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

normal situation said:


> I feel like everyone's being to hard on the guy. It's been one day, and most people are judging him simply based on his "genesis" stage. If Heyman, Rock and HHH see something in him, I'm willing to give him a chance.


So am I. Also, that thread where his debut was a burial? When I read through it I realized that I hadn't even watched last night's recorded episode yet. I turned it on mostly to see what everyone was talking about and when it came down to the main event I was expecting it to just be HHH pushing Axel around. Yeah HHH, being the more experienced dog in the yard by comparison, got some fierce blows in on Axel, but Axel also got some fight in too and didn't do too bad in my opinion. It didn't even end with a win for HHH. He just wound up looking like he was going through some PTSD. That was no burial, it was actually a rub. Where it will take Axel is anyone's guess, but I agree with those who say you actually enjoy the product more when you aren't spending too much time on here.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

This guy is going to flop bigger than Del Rio


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Everyone knows im a girl. Do keep up


 I don't understand the signature then.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

I may be In the minority here but I love it, I marked when McGillicutty came out and his short promo to Trips was very solid as well as the small bit of offensive he had In his match, and with Heyman.. Well the kids gonna be a star.

Gotta put the IC title on him or feud with Cena something big!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> This guy is going to flop bigger than Del Rio


Not with paul heyman at his side


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Taker2theMoon said:


> So am I. Also, that thread where his debut was a burial? When I read through it I realized that I hadn't even watched last night's recorded episode yet. I turned it on mostly to see what everyone was talking about and when it came down to the main event I was expecting it to just be HHH pushing Axel around. Yeah HHH, being the more experienced dog in the yard by comparison, got some fierce blows in on Axel, but Axel also got some fight in too and didn't do too bad in my opinion. It didn't even end with a win for HHH. He just wound up looking like he was going through some PTSD. That was no burial, it was actually a rub. Where it will take Axel is anyone's guess, but I agree with those who say you actually enjoy the product more when you aren't spending too much time on here.


Exactly. I feel like everyone's jumping on the hate bandwagon, either because of the whole genesis thing, or the fact that it wasn't RVD. Obviously, backstage officials see something in him. As far as I know, he may make it, he may not. Only time will tell.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Curtis is one of the least intimidating names they could've gave him, and yeah I get where it comes from. It's as bad as Dolph Ziggler (I love the guy, but Nick Nemeth would've been way better). Why can't they just let the kid be Joe Hennig? Speaking of which, he needs to rethink that look of his too.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Poppin' Fresh said:


> he needs to rethink that look of his too.


Do the wrestlers even get a say in their look? It might have something to do with status among the roster of the WWE, but I was always under the impression that the creative team decides the looks to fit the characters.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Taker2theMoon said:


> Do the wrestlers even get a say in their look? It might have something to do with status among the roster of the WWE, but I was always under the impression that the creative team decides the looks to fit the characters.


I doubt it, look at Daniel Bryan, not too sure he wants that huge beard and scruffy awful volume less hair, part of the character lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Some developmental should quickly jump on "Michael" as part of their ring name. Get it while it's available kiddies...


----------



## BringThePain513 (Apr 18, 2013)

normal situation said:


> It ain't great, but it's way better then McGillicutty


----------



## Weltschmertz (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome introduction on RAW last night. This guy has the It factor. Will be interesting to see how this develops over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## BringThePain513 (Apr 18, 2013)

This is the best theme in WWE right now next to Lesnar's


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Interceptor88 said:


> I don't understand the signature then.


My user name says it all


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> My user name says it all


You're a kelly kelly fan of kelly kelly's undergarments and the act of teasingly holding her boobs? :hayley2


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is my idiol I admire and respect her and for what shes achieved in her 6 years in WWE


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> This guy is going to flop bigger than Del Rio


I thought it is not possible, ever. But you are right.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is my idiol I admire and respect her and for what shes achieved in her 6 years in WWE


So, do you feel like Kelly Kelly should have been Paul Heymans 3rd client?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is my idiol I admire and respect her and for what shes achieved in her 6 years in WWE


What's to idolize and respect from your signature, troll?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

normal situation said:


> So, do you feel like Kelly Kelly should have been Paul Heymans 3rd client?


Thats a possibility actually as Barbie Blank could of been away training hard all this time since being gone from September last year and being even better in the ring



Taker2theMoon said:


> What's to idolize and respect from your signature, troll?


Your the troll. And clearly you didnt watch her career through out the 6 years and see how she went from a model to a fully trained wrestler. You also didnt see her top matches with Beth Phoenix


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Bret Hart told us a long time ago and you savants thought he was going senile. Look who's laughing now! 

*Who should end The Undertaker's streak:* "Joe Henning (Michael McGillicutty)"

*Fitting match for the Undertaker to go out on:* "Lets just say at WM 50 (I'm sure he meant 30) – Undertaker loses streak to Joe Henning … and he is pinned with the PerfectPlex at the 59 minute mark."


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Your the troll. And clearly you didnt watch her career through out the 6 years and see how she went from a model to a fully trained wrestler. You also didnt see her top matches with Beth Phoenix


I'm not talking about her career. I don't care about it. You referenced your rather whorish signature picture of Kelly Kelly to explain your name so I figured I'd have some fun with you. You of all people calling someone a troll is laughable.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Thats a possibility actually as Barbie Blank could of been away training hard all this time since being gone from September last year and being even better in the ring


:lmao got a good laugh out of me, good job. :clap


----------



## JusticeWaffle (Apr 8, 2013)

Would rather he went by Joe Hennig, though the name is good, has reasoning, and is better than some of the generic names dished out in NXT at the moment. 
Obviously Heyman can help get him over as a heel, but Axel should do somethin' like denounce his father and claim he is better than him. Would like to see him use the perfect plex as well, again could be spun to make it seem like he's mocking his Dad.

He's obviously got something if Heyman, The Rock and Bret Hart think well of him.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

^ :lol


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

The Rock is really high on him too... Give him a shot


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I dont understand why people are high on him? I just can't get my head around it. Seriously.


And on a side note, is that really KKfan, or have i missed a joke?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> I dont understand why people are high on him? I just can't get my head around it. Seriously.
> 
> 
> *And on a side note, is that really KKfan, or have i missed a joke?*


I highly doubt it, but it's still damn funny.

I'm not high on Axel at the moment, but I'm not gonna rush for the hating-him bandwagon.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I highly doubt it, but it's still damn funny.
> 
> I'm not high on Axel at the moment, but I'm not gonna rush for the hating-him bandwagon.


Trust me, it is her.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

The Man in Black said:


> Trust me, it is her.


:bruce2 Assuming you're serious...source?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JusticeWaffle said:


> Would rather he went by Joe Hennig, though the name is good, has reasoning, and is better than some of the generic names dished out in NXT at the moment.
> Obviously Heyman can help get him over as a heel, but Axel should do somethin' like denounce his father and claim he is better than him. Would like to see him use the perfect plex as well, again could be spun to make it seem like he's mocking his Dad.
> 
> He's obviously got something if Heyman, The Rock and Bret Hart think well of him.


Some of those same names are big on Bo Dallas too, apparently. 

I don't get it either.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> You are all morons


Now now Amy, play nice.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyways getting back on topic as this thread isnt about me

Joe Hennig I really cant see him being as big as Brock or CM Punk I think this is make or break for him and his last chance before WWE releases him


----------



## hardcore1982 (Jan 5, 2011)

I posted this in the other thread about Heyman being forced but it fits much better here:
"Oh and somebody here remembers this guy?









He was hated, he had no chance to get the fans behind him. WWF said he was very talented the fans didn't saw it, especially Smarks didn't saw it. Well you know the rest of the story, he just needed the right time and the right angle. 
Seems like many are just sore about the fact that the guy who they wanted to be Heyman's guy wasn't Heyman's guy."

That just sums my thoughts up. Who knows what he might become if nobody gives Hennig a chance?
Time will tell.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*

I love the idea of him using the bridging fisherman suplex as much as any other nostalgic fan, but I think they should go a new route with him to separate him from his father yet still keep some of his old ring style.

So with that said, I believe Curtis Axel should adopt the Regal-Plex as his new finisher and re-name it the Axel-Plex. I really think that move is an excellent suplex that should be used as a finisher anyway (It should have been Bryan's impact finisher) but since it's not currently being used, why not give it to Hennig?

As you can see below it's a truly beautiful move that bridges excellently and obviously can draw parallels to the Perfect-Plex. I'm not saying he should not use the perfect-plex by the way, but I think it should be more of a signature instead of his finisher! Thoughts?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He was given a chance... granted it was a few years back but it bombed so hard they dropped the storyline after night 1. Just sayin'.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Anyways* getting back on topic as this thread isnt about me.


Looks like The Man in Black got to ya eh, Amy?



hardcore1982 said:


> I posted this in the other thread about Heyman being forced but it fits much better here:
> "Oh and somebody here remembers this guy?
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Even if I feel that a new face has a minimal chance, if any at all, there's always the chance that if they just continue to work hard then WWE will re-mold them into something great. Even Calaway started off with poor gimmicks that wouldn't get him anywhere, but he kept working hard and got noticed.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*

I have an idea for Curtis... get the fuck out of my TV.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*

They should give him the perfect plex since it would fit him gimmick a lot better and have Daniel Bryan use the regal plex, so he has a non-submission finisher, since Regal trained him.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Anyways getting back on topic as this thread isnt about me
> 
> Joe Hennig I really cant see him being as big as Brock or CM Punk I think this is make or break for him and his last chance before WWE releases him


I don't think anyone sees him being as big as Brock. Actually being successful is something that, as I said, remains to be seen. At this point, any new stars are okay by me. WWE needs new stars, and whether you like him or not, it appears they're giving Curt a chance. Just before Monday, I was struggling to come up with someone who could actually win the WWE title MiTB. Now, I'm not saying he's gonna win the briefcase. Hell, I don't even know if they'll add him to MiTB match, but the fact that I can't picture a single wrestler winning the Raw MiTB, besides guys like Jericho or Ryback, is bad.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*



xD7oom said:


> I have an idea for Curtis... get the fuck out of my TV.


See thread on Axel>Insults him and proposes nothing to the discussion when could easily ignore thread
And this is why most WWE fans aren't taken seriously


----------



## hardcore1982 (Jan 5, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> He was given a chance... granted it was a few years back but it bombed so hard they dropped the storyline after night 1. Just sayin'.


Rocky also bombed big time, the fans were even chanting "die Rocky die", but it wasn't dropped. He got his second chance with the right angle at the right time. Why shouldn't Hennig get a second chance?
Austin bombed as Ringmaster, often it is just a matter of gimmick, angle and how much work is put into it. 
Hennig was poorly used as McGuillicutty. Let's see if this angle and gimmick fits him better and if enough work and time is put into it. 
I mean Jeff and Matt Hardy started as squash competitors for guys like Razor, if you would have told me during that time that they will hit big in the Tag division I would have laughed about it.

I am not saying that he will make it big time like the Rock or Brock, I just say give that guy a break. Let him evolve.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*the fuck y'all doin?*


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

LadyCroft said:


> *the fuck y'all doin?*


*Nothin' *


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*

They should call it *NXT Smash*.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Unlike Rocky Maivia, Michael McGillicutty had been booked like a total jobber before his repackaging as Curtis Axel. Fortunately for him, 99% of it was on a show(s) few casuals bother to watch. It is nearly two years since his last push, so there is a good chance many viewers will accept him as a legitimate threat.

To his credit he is underrated in the ring, possessing a very good grasp of psychology. Unfortunately he has nearly no charisma.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*

The Mc Gilly Cutter?


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

People saying he deserves a second chance because it worked for Rock and Austin, I disagree. With Rock he was very young, and had a good look (minus ring attire), whilst Austin also had the look, and despite the Ringmaster gimmick did some good stuff in WCW and his ECW promos. Whats Axel going to do, develop some charisma, mic skills and the 'IT' factor overnight? Honestly any time I saw him on NXT I couldn't give a damn, and someone said when you look at Fandango you don't think Johnny Curtis, but here I just think McGillicutty. Also in the Nexus he probably stood out the least out of anybody.

Even with Heyman, i'm struggling here, and don't think I could've been more underwhelmed when his face appeared on the titantron. This guy needs to go out there and prove me wrong, I wish him good luck but i'm just not seeing my opinion changing.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

What about about a fishermen suplex driver? He picks him up and instead of going all the way back as he gets vertical he finishes it like a modified brainbuster. Its a throwback to his dad but a new way to finish it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

TheBusiness said:


> People saying he deserves a second chance because it worked for Rock and Austin, I disagree. With Rock he was very young, and had a good look (minus ring attire), whilst Austin also had the look, and despite the Ringmaster gimmick did some good stuff in WCW and his ECW promos. Whats Axel going to do, develop some charisma, mic skills and the 'IT' factor overnight? Honestly any time I saw him on NXT I couldn't give a damn, and someone said when you look at Fandango you don't think Johnny Curtis, but here I just think McGillicutty. Also in the Nexus he probably stood out the least out of anybody.
> 
> Even with Heyman, i'm struggling here, and don't think I could've been more underwhelmed when his face appeared on the titantron. This guy needs to go out there and prove me wrong, I wish him good luck but i'm just not seeing my opinion changing.


 This. He's a decent worker but a black hole of genericness. He doesn't stand out, he has no personality except for screaming and looking "intense", he has no uniqueness and no gimmick. Being a good wrestler and Mr.Perfect son is not enough for me.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*

a spinning punch called "the Hey-Maker"


----------



## Cardiac Crusher (Jan 2, 2013)

Paul Heyman has magic powers, he can turn this Curtis into a big star garantueed. Although, I wouldn't pick Michael Mcguillicuty to be a Paul Heyman guy, but hey, lets just see where this goes...


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Knee jerk reactions*

So we have a rebranded wrestler by the name of Curtis Axel. And there is so much negativity on this forum. Why? Because of his old character? If we shit on The Ringmaster, Flex Kavana and the Connecticut Blueblood Hunter Hurst Helmsley as much as this guy would we ever have given Stone Cold, The Rock and Triple H a shot? I'm not saying he will be good. I'm saying just let things play out. Maybe Paul Heyman can fix the things you hate about him. You never know if you don't try.


----------



## Cardiac Crusher (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*

This idea, I like it a lot. Good job OP


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*

I'm good with the McGuillicutter for now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

hardcore1982 said:


> Rocky also bombed big time, the fans were even chanting "die Rocky die", but it wasn't dropped. He got his second chance with the right angle at the right time. Why shouldn't Hennig get a second chance?
> Austin bombed as Ringmaster, often it is just a matter of gimmick, angle and how much work is put into it.
> Hennig was poorly used as McGuillicutty. Let's see if this angle and gimmick fits him better and if enough work and time is put into it.
> I mean Jeff and Matt Hardy started as squash competitors for guys like Razor, if you would have told me during that time that they will hit big in the Tag division I would have laughed about it.
> ...


Maybe. I'm all for giving him a second chance. It's just annoying and a bit aggravating to see him getting pushed over guys who have been languishing away in the mid-card for a while now like Rhodes, Kofi, Sandow, Barrett, etc just because 'Triple H likes him'. Point being he did get a big chance: he was the head guy in what looked to be Nexus 2.0. But it was so bad they dropped it right after it began. Now maybe it's not entirely his fault but that alone is a bigger chance than Sandow or Kofi have ever been given. Instead of letting guys get built up in the mid-card, they pick and choose and toss them in the main event at random... and all have fallen back down the card.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*



xD7oom said:


> I have an idea for Curtis... get the fuck out of my TV.



Arrives.
Insults Axel.
Leaves.

*YOU'RE ONE BAD ASS SOB!*​


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Knee jerk reactions*

Maybe it's because of the product struggling as a whole. It's so hard to stay patient and let things play out anymore. I find myself doing it at times. I'm more than happy and excited to see where Curtis Axel is going (hopefully a lot of success), but after he just got left standing there last night, I'm still saying "WHAT THE FUCK".


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Knee jerk reactions*

Exactly though this may get merged you are110% right. It almost seems like some people expect NXT and the other developmental programs to shit out rock and stone cold clones ad infinitum. And it is simply Never going to happen that way.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Knee jerk reactions*

Think its just people got there hopes up for someone huge. They were disappointed. At first i was but after two minutes, you get over it and wait to see what it becomes.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Typical IWC:
"Oh, I want WWE to build NEW stars and stop bringing in old guys to get ratings!"
*WWE brings up Curtis Axel.*
"WHAT?! Fuck this company, where's (Insert former star here)? This is why the company is dying, they don't give us what we want!"

Hypocrites at their finest.


----------



## Eek (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*

I had been thinking he could use a fisherman buster for the similarity (while still being different) but the regal-plex isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Proposed idea for Curtis Axel's Finisher*

He should use the snap version. Bryan should use the pin version.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Knee jerk reactions*



RyanPelley said:


> Maybe it's because of the product struggling as a whole. It's so hard to stay patient and let things play out anymore. I find myself doing it at times. I'm more than happy and excited to see where Curtis Axel is going (hopefully a lot of success), but after he just got left standing there last night, I'm still saying "WHAT THE FUCK".


This. We are in dire need of STAR POWER atm, so this kinda reaction should only be fair. Plus it's REALLY hard for stars to get over these days when the restrictions are at a level like no other.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Devil's Anthem said:


> Typical IWC:
> "Oh, I want WWE to build NEW stars and stop bringing in old guys to get ratings!"
> *WWE brings up Curtis Axel.*
> "WHAT?! Fuck this company, where's (Insert former star here)? This is why the company is dying, they don't give us what we want!"
> ...


:kobe

Yeah, because all of us wanted it to be a former WWE superstar.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Knee jerk reactions*

A lot of us had already seen what Axel's about.

We've had three years of WWE programming(mostly NXT) to form an opinion on him.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Devil's Anthem said:


> Typical IWC:
> "Oh, I want WWE to build NEW stars and stop bringing in old guys to get ratings!"
> *WWE brings up Curtis Axel.*
> "WHAT?! Fuck this company, where's (Insert former star here)? This is why the company is dying, they don't give us what we want!"
> ...


My exact thoughts, I like this Henning Heyman angle. IDK if it will work out but atleast they're trying to build someone new


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

At least at first glance Curtis Axel isn't too impressive, but I'll give him a chance. If Trips thinks he's worth pushing, he knows better than I do. I just wish they would've let show what he could do more during his match with HHH. I hope WWE knows what they are doing with Curtis, dude looks a mid-card act at best to me.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Knee jerk reactions*



RiZE said:


> A lot of us had already seen what Axel's about.
> 
> We've had three years of WWE programming(mostly NXT) to form an opinion on him.


Yeah but the same could be said about the guys mentioned in the OP. HHH was in the company for over three years until he joined DX and really began doing his thing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I think Curtis Axel shouldn't be rushed into a WWE/World title feud anytime soon. Put him in the IC/US title picture and see how he does. If it is a success then think about pushing him further up the card. If it's not, then at least they tried something new.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

He is a bum. If he had half the talent and skill his dad did he would be world champ. 

Kelly Kelly and aj are both not my type Kelly probably fucked vinces 70 year old cock 

And aj just sorta ugly but she got a tight little ass


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I think Curtis Axel shouldn't be rushed into a WWE/World title feud anytime soon. Put him in the IC/US title picture and see how he does. If it is a success then think about pushing him further up the card. If it's not, then at least they tried something new.


Punk : WWE Champion
Lesnar : WHC Champion
Hennig : IC Champion


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

And starting this moment...from now...from this moment on...this'll be the moment...starting now...in the near future...at this moment...this'll be the moment...the start of this moment...will be...right now...in this moment...starting now...will be...right now...the genesis of AXEL.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Clobberin' said:


> Punk : WWE Champion
> *Lesnar : WHC Champion*
> Hennig : IC Champion


I don't want see any part-timer holding a championship.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I don't want see any part-timer holding a championship.


Lol fuck off. Brock could show up once a year with the whc and still be 5000x more entertaining than a guy like Del Rio with it.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> I don't want see any part-timer holding a championship.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

itsmadness said:


> Lol fuck off. Brock could show up once a year with the whc and still be 5000x more entertaining than a guy like Del Rio with it.


Agreed.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

At the very minimum, having a song that brings to mind Mr. Perfect is fucking boss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Devil's Anthem said:


> Typical IWC:
> "Oh, I want WWE to build NEW stars and stop bringing in old guys to get ratings!"
> *WWE brings up Curtis Axel.*
> "WHAT?! Fuck this company, where's (Insert former star here)? This is why the company is dying, they don't give us what we want!"
> ...


We want GOOD new stars, not shit ones. That doesn't make anybody a hypocrite. Nobody's saying they should just pick the first name out of a hat and go with them just because they're not established.


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Could we see The Shield against Punk, Lesnar and Axel or is that wishful thinking?


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We want GOOD new stars, not shit ones. That doesn't make anybody a hypocrite. Nobody's saying they should just pick the first name out of a hat and go with them just because they're not established.


+1


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Agree...just because he's related to Mr. Perfect makes him far from Perfect...look at David Flair..no offense but he sucked. Point is...this guy Curtis Axel has JOBBER written all over him. Maybe time will tell and he'll be better..til then:

Curtis Axel:

a) Jobber Entrance after they changed the cool Mr. Perfect remix? (CHECK)
b) Jobber attire? (CHECK)
c) Jobber name? (CHECK)
d) Jobbed to Triple H? Worse...Jobbed to dehydration? (MEGA-CHECK!)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Big E :lol

I'm going to give Axel a chance even though I have never been impressed by his prior work or his introduction on Monday. I don't like his look, his delivery on the mic, and his presence comes off as weak to me. Good thing for Axel that Paul Heyman is in his corner to *try* and get him over. With that said, I will look for improvements in his character and what he does in the ring. Heyman gave a hard sell last night so more of that and maybe more people may buy into him. Also, none of Axel's interactions with HHH did anything for him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> We want GOOD new stars, not shit ones. That doesn't make anybody a hypocrite. Nobody's saying they should just pick the first name out of a hat and go with them just because they're not established.


Most definitely.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sure triple h is going to put him over as there was no reason to write him off t.v as his feud with brock is finished.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm usually not one to complain about Triple H, but that ending took away what was supposed to be all about Axel.
Yeah, cool, let's use Triple H's condition as to why he can't compete properly. But to focus on just him rather than Axel? Fuck no, they should have had Axel either pin or just beat down on HHH, that would have sent Curtis to the figurative moon.
Instead, he kind of just...disappeared. 
There should have been no remorse on his character, beating up on an injured Triple H would have worked perfectly for him. Imagine the bragging rights that would have gave him and Heyman. "Hey look, this is the guy that took out the almighty Triple H." But nope, let's just waste that opportunity.
I have no clue why they didn't go with it. Unless, they go with this feud into the Payback PPV, which would work even better than doing it on RAW. I hope they go with this anyway.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Clique said:


>


Matt Striker talking about people mispronouncing Hennig as "Henning" and being a smark in general :lol


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

I absolutely loved Michael McGillicutty on NXT once he got into the feud with Tyson Kidd. I'm so excited he's getting a push. Here's hoping for some squash matches. Those are always super fun for me, seeing people get to hit all their cool spots and look like the goddamn kings of the world. Curtis Axel vs Ryder next week. Book it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He needs to wear a leather vest to the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kincaid said:


> I absolutely loved Michael McGillicutty on NXT once he got into the feud with Tyson Kidd. I'm so excited he's getting a push. *Here's hoping for some squash matches. Those are always super fun for me, seeing people get to hit all their cool spots and look like the goddamn kings of the world*. Curtis Axel vs Ryder next week. Book it.


I genuinely can't tell if this is sarcasm or not. The joy of squash matches, I have heard it ALL now.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I missed where axle looked good. Was it when he got put on his ass from a slap and looked like he wanted to cry? When he got yelled at by Paul E to "get up, get up!!"? Or was it when a guy who got his head smashed with a sledge hammer made him his bitch in their match?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry but Joe Hennig is awful. Why are they forcing a guy whose only attribute is passable ring work? Can't talk, looks like an idiot. Is this some kind of messed up attempt at Vince and CO. making themselves feel better for not getting Curt help before he died?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Maybe Vince feels guilty. Look ill talk about the guy but I'm not gonna say like he was crying or a bitch or anything like that. And while he isn't his dad. Would u wanna try to live up to his dads rep.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

David Flair 2.0. Just team him with crowbar and forget about it


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Before the show:
"Daniel Bryan :mark:? Damien Sandow :mark:? Someone from NXT :mark:? Big come back :mark:?

After the show:
*fpalmfpalmfpalm*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

One of the greenest motherfuckers they have. Didn't watch, but I nearly pissed myself when I heard they chose him.

Should have just kept it Lesnar and Punk. We're supposed to buy this guy as somebody who belongs with CM Punk and Brock Lesnar?


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Lol @all the hate. IWC at its best.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> Lol @all the hate. IWC at its best.


This case is different, a lot of us actually watched all NXT Season 2, you did the same? this guy it's garbage.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> This case is different, a lot of us actually watched all NXT Season 2, you did the same? this guy it's garbage.


Yeah, because everybody should be judged by their first appearences on WWE TV unk2.






This feud was more entertaining than most WWE TV today, so STFU.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DSOHT said:


> Yeah, because everybody should be judged by their first appearences on WWE TV unk2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was actually quite well done.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

He looks much more like his grandfather Larry than he does his father Mr. Perfect. 

His beard looks awful though. Makes his cheeks look bigger and his face look chubbier. He needs a shave, get rid of all of that, or shape his beard into some kind of facial hair pattern. Either way, the beard needs to go. Aside from Barrett, can't anyone grow a decent beard anymore? Bryan looks silly, Swagger looks like an overgrown ape, Morgan looks like a goofy mountain man, Ohno see Bryan... Kruger has an okay one I guess but it's mostly stubble anyway.

I'll give him a chance, I just don't know why he's getting this shot. He's so... standard. Standard wrestler look, generic build, generic name no matter what spin they put on it, generic in ring style despite being an above average worker, and he's a very poor talker.

Now maybe he's improved, but is it really to a degree that warrants such a big push?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I genuinely can't tell if this is sarcasm or not. The joy of squash matches, I have heard it ALL now.


Hopefully he squashes Barrett, :lmao.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> Yeah, because everybody should be judged by their first appearences on WWE TV unk2.


It was a season actually made to make him look like a star and the guy failed so hard they had to make Kaval the winner even with his shitty booking at being LayCool pink pet, I actually watched later some of the guy stuff after NXT and the only progression I see was that he got a little more solid on the ring...hes still the same piece of shit, but hipster wrestling fans gonna white knight him for sure.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> It was a season actually made to make him look like a star and the guy failed so hard they had to make Kaval the winner even with his shitty booking at being LayCool pink pet, I actually watched later some of the guy stuff after NXT and the only progression I see was that he got a little more solid on the ring...hes still the same piece of shit, but hipster wrestling fans gonna white knight him for sure.


NXT was made to look guys like stars? Are you fucking serious? It made all of them look like goofs.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What do people think?






Paul Heyman approved


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> NXT was made to look guys like stars? Are you fucking serious? It made all of them look like goofs.


The first ones (NXT1-2)did it okay look at Barret, he looked like a fucking MVP there they tried to do the same with ''Axel'' but he flopped and was his fault xD :


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> The first ones (NXT1-2)did it okay look at Barret, he looked like a fucking MVP there they tried to do the same with ''Axel'' but he flopped and was his fault xD :


How many times will idiots bring up that one promo!? THEY WEREN'T TOLD THAT THEY WERE GONNA DO FREESTYLE PROMOS FOR FUCK'S SAKE.


----------



## BringThePain513 (Apr 18, 2013)

DSOHT said:


> NXT was made to look guys like stars? Are you fucking serious? It made all of them look like goofs.


http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3uihik/


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> How many times will idiots bring up that one promo!? THEY WEREN'T TOLD THAT THEY WERE GONNA DO FREESTYLE PROMOS FOR FUCK'S SAKE.


Idoit? lol are you already mad xD, well be prepared because you gonna see this video a LOT. Also the guy was already on his 30's and can't do freestyle? if at least he had another quality above average I wouldn't call him a POS.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> NXT was made to look guys like stars? Are you fucking serious? It made all of them look like goofs.


That I'll agree with. I'd have taken the Nexus much more seriously had most of the members not been chumps and had they not taken part in such a silly show.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

DSOHT said:


> Yeah, because everybody should be judged by their first appearences on WWE TV unk2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully when Tyson Kidd returns, they eventually get put into a feud. If WWE pushes Axel, maybe Kidd could get pushed once he returns?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> Idoit? lol are you already mad xD, well be prepared because you gonna see this video a LOT. Also the guy was already on his 30's and can't do freestyle? if at least he had another quality above average I wouldn't call him a POS.


True, his mic skills are shitty, but the fact is he's paired with one of the best managers in the wrestling world today. His skills on the mic are unimportant if you have a manager to do most of the talking for. Lesnar sounds like Mickey Mouse on the mic, so they have Heyman do most of the talking for him. If the guy flops, I'm not gonna make excuses for him. But I'll say it again, at least wait and see how this plays out.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

DSOHT said:


> How many times will idiots bring up that one promo!? THEY WEREN'T TOLD THAT THEY WERE GONNA DO FREESTYLE PROMOS FOR FUCK'S SAKE.


Uh, so that's an excuse how? If he had any talent he'd be able to cut a promo on the fly without sounding like a total dumbass.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

normal situation said:


> True, his mic skills are shitty, but the fact is he's paired with one of the best managers in the wrestling world today. His skills on the mic are unimportant if you have a manager to do most of the talking for. Lesnar sounds like Mickey Mouse on the mic, so they have Heyman do most of the talking for him. If the guy flops, I'm not gonna make excuses for him. But I'll say it again, at least wait and see how this plays out.


Yes Lesnar is shit on the mic, but he has the look, the ring skill, the badass aura, the legitimacy, damn he and Heyman are the perfect team.

Axel at the other side it's just average but shit on the mic, if he fails with Heyman I hope HHH learns from this, the only pet project he had that somewhat worked was Sheamus.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

and he still sucks cock...

rest assured this ****** will be paul heyman first dud...they should have brought kassius ohno forth...


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't get all the posts about him needing to have the name "Hennig". Heyman said that he took the name of Curtis from his father's first name and Axel from his grandfather Larry "the AXE" Hennig, so what's the problem? Just be glad they dropped that McGillicutty shit.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't get why everyone has their panties in a knot about this. NXT/Nexus was a long time ago, he has Heyman as a mouth-piece and to work on things with, plenty of potential.

smh


----------



## The Sane Psycho (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Curt Axel*



eflat2130 said:


> He did EXACTLY what he intended to do. Troll the fuck out of everyone. Did none of you see the REAL sense of enjoyment on his face as this happened. I thought it was genius. You guys are funny. Lets all get together and guess who is returning and get pissed off when we get trolled. Example.....
> 
> Everyone on here, "Why can't the writers do something different, why does it always have to be the same old same old, boring and predictable?"
> 
> ...


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I love how ppl say that it should´ve been someone else...

I do think that Paul Heyman knows more about talent than you guys...I really do.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motorik said:


> I don't get why everyone has their panties in a knot about this. NXT/Nexus was a long time ago, he has Heyman as a mouth-piece and to work on things with, plenty of potential.
> 
> smh


Having Heyman as a mouthpiece is not an excuse. Why can't they push someone who can talk for themselves IN THE FIRST PLACE? Punk can talk, Heyman compliments him perfectly just the same. Heyman should not be here to prop up garbage, you shouldn't get a reward for being garbage. Brock Lesnar is an extremely special case because he's the ultimate physical specimen and he draws money based on that fact, and he NEEDS Heyman to speak for him, but for everybody else? Get lost. Heyman should be further enhancing the talent who are ALREADY good. This notion that if you're terrible at the most important aspect of this business, we can just give you a manager to talk for you and reward you with a push for sucking is embarassing.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Curt Axel*



eflat2130 said:


> He did EXACTLY what he intended to do. Troll the fuck out of everyone. Did none of you see the REAL sense of enjoyment on his face as this happened. I thought it was genius. You guys are funny. Lets all get together and guess who is returning and get pissed off when we get trolled. Example.....
> 
> Everyone on here, "Why can't the writers do something different, why does it always have to be the same old same old, boring and predictable?"
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're talking about The Rock.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

anyone who bitches about Curtis Axel as the new P.H. guy, just needs to walk away. PERFECT choice. 

anyone who bitches about how they BOOKED Curtis Axel's debut... sigh. yup. 

wwe writers: never capitalizing on a good thing; then, now... forever. lol


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> How many times will idiots bring up that one promo!? THEY WEREN'T TOLD THAT THEY WERE GONNA DO FREESTYLE PROMOS FOR FUCK'S SAKE.


Are you serious? Whoever came up with the idea of cold promo's, and not even warning them, and then AIRED IT ON TELEVISION, needs to be blackballed from the wrestling industry. He's a fucking idiot. Fucking Rock and Stone Cold could have had their careers aborted by doing one stupid promo when they're new.

This really pissed me off. Wtf.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DSOHT said:


> Yeah, because everybody should be judged by their first appearences on WWE TV unk2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was fucking awesome. That 2 minute clip made me want to see a long feud between them. Cant say that about 95% of the last ten years.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Coco. said:


> and he still sucks cock...
> 
> rest assured this ****** will be paul heyman first dud...they should have brought kassius ohno forth...


Nah, no matter how generic Axel is he will never be as bad as Heidenreich.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

From 3 seconds onwards in this clip, reminds me exactly of this forum and WWEs mindset:

http://www.gotfuturama.com/Multimedia/EpisodeSounds/1ACV12/17.mp3


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

So when Heyman asked why hasn't Curtis Axel aka Michael McGuilishitty made it the top of the roster yet? Did he not see that atrocious NXT promo. Plus he has the personality of a doorknob and my cat has more charisma than this guy. He'll flop and zero fucks will be given.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: CURTIS AXEL!*



Brodus Clay said:


> I watched him on NXT hes the definition of average but awful on the mic, also I can't believe some people forgot here hes the one that did one of the most awful promos ever:


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Curtis. Axel.

Now thats a man's name, almost as good as Max Power.

Dunno why they couldnt just call him Hennig.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Brodus Clay said:


> It was a season actually made to make him look like a star and the guy failed so hard they had to make Kaval the winner even with his shitty booking at being LayCool pink pet, I actually watched later some of the guy stuff after NXT and the only progression I see was that he got a little more solid on the ring...hes still the same piece of shit, but hipster wrestling fans gonna white knight him for sure.


Brodus Clay totally agree with you Joe Hennig had his chance to shine in NXT 2 but he failed and from that moment on he should of been released but no WWE keep him employed and now after years being in development he's now been made the third Paul Heyman WTF. All those NXT talents fired last week didn't even get a chance on the main roster yet Joe Hennig gets another chance this is bullshit and is all backstage politics with Vince,HHH


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Brodus Clay totally agree with you Joe Hennig had his chance to shine in NXT 2 but he failed and from that moment on he should of been released but no WWE keep him employed and now after years being in development he's now been made the third Paul Heyman WTF. All those NXT talents fired last week didn't even get a chance on the main roster yet Joe Hennig gets another chance this is bullshit and is all backstage politics with Vince,HHH


 Agree. The problem is not WWE pushing young talent, that's fine. The problem is WWE pushing the crappiest of their young talent. McGillicutty is 33 years old and has shown 0 stand-out qualities in his 7-years career. 

I think he's been praised because he's Mr.Perfect son, but despite he's a good worker he cannot be the complete package and he cannot have the it factor, judging his tenure in FCW, NXT and WWE. 

Please, WWE, push young talent. But not CAW#307 but Corey Graves(unique gimmick and look, 29 years old), Bray Wyatt(best character in years, 25 years old) or the Usos(great wrestlers, they stand out because of their moveset, look and entrance, 27 years old), for example. At least they are doing a very good job with the Shield -_-.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

55 pages huh?

Can we not just judge him on this Curtis Axel gimmick?

People want to throw shots out there, that he only got his chance because of his dad, yes that helped, but in a business like wwe, especially in a climate where wrestlers are failing to get over, this makes the audience have an instant connection with him.

I've said before, now he has his chance, i hope he works his ass off and improves, and show why he merited this push, if he just rests on his family name, then the E could have a big problem. But cross that bridge if and when it comes.

And people bitching about him being paired with heyman, then you wonder why the product is shit.
WWE for the first time in a long time (not including the Shield) actually got something right, they identified he is strong in the ring but weak on the mic.
They pair him with an absolute BEAST on the mic, logical?

The only downside to his debut was the way he was booked Vs HHH but that is for another thread lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Whines about how the WWE doesn't push new talent*

*Shits on Curtis Axel not even a week after he debuts*

I kid, I kid. :vince2


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> *Whines about how the WWE doesn't push new talent*
> 
> *Shits on Curtis Axel not even a week after he debuts*
> 
> I kid, I kid. :vince2


 His debut was on NXT season 2, three years ago. They changed his name but he was exactly the same. Same look, same attire, same mannerisms. 

I guess if tomorrow Khali redebuts as "The Huge Sheeva" and is pushed, nobody should complain because he just debuted.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Interceptor88 said:


> His debut was on NXT season 2, three years ago. They changed his name but he was exactly the same. Same look, same attire, same mannerisms.
> 
> I guess if tomorrow Khali redebuts as "The Huge Sheeva" and is pushed, nobody should complain because he just debuted.


I don't think he ever appeared on RAW again after the end of Nexus. STFU.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Interceptor88 said:


> His debut was on NXT season 2, three years ago. They changed his name but he was exactly the same. Same look, same attire, same mannerisms.
> 
> I guess if tomorrow Khali redebuts as "The Huge Sheeva" and is pushed, nobody should complain because he just debuted.


When did I say he debuted on RAW and not NXT? Dumbass.

What I mean't when I said debuted I mean't "after he debuted as Curtis Axel", I think that's obvious.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> anyone who bitches about Curtis Axel as the new P.H. guy, just needs to walk away. *PERFECT choice.*
> 
> anyone who bitches about how they BOOKED Curtis Axel's debut... sigh. yup.
> 
> wwe writers: never capitalizing on a good thing; then, now... forever. lol












*Yeah, sure.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> I don't think he ever appeared on RAW again after the end of Nexus. STFU.


He jobbed to Kofi before Halloween on RAW last year, but then again, nobody cared except for me.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

DSOHT said:


> I don't think he ever appeared on RAW again after the end of Nexus. STFU.


 You are a mean person, but: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzgiD7KjlEw 10-22-2012, he was using even the same gear. 

Here you have some real repackages:

From this:








To this: 









From this:








To this: 









From this: 








To this:









From this: 








To this: 









Those are real repackages, and those are real redebuts, but in Joe Hennig case...
From this: 








To this: 







No way, is he the same person?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

In his defence, he wasn't being repackaged as such, he was being represented. They acknowledged his past and explained his renaming. Something they haven't done with any of the examples you posted.

We have a longer memory than your average fan in the audience.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Motorik said:


> In his defence, he wasn't being repackaged as such, he was being represented. They acknowledged his past and explained his renaming. Something they haven't done with any of the examples you posted.
> 
> We have a longer memory than your average fan in the audience.


 That's perfectly fine and I agree with you, but then people shouldn't say Curtis Axel just debuted. He's the same generic CAW we have seen the last three years, but with a new name and a mouthpiece.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I still cant....

Michael Mc-fucking-Gilicutty.......

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Bl0ndie said:


> I still cant....
> 
> Michael Mc-fucking-Gilicutty.......
> 
> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


This is the fundamental problem. Too many people will always know him as Michael McGgillicutty from NXT.

He's a bit like a poor mans Matt Morgan.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

The Man in Black said:


> This is the fundamental problem. Too many people will always know him as Michael McGgillicutty from NXT.
> 
> He's a bit like a poor mans Matt Morgan.


No, just smarks will always know him as mcgillicutty, and for sure smarks will start with some fckin stupid mcgillicutty chants in his matches.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Interceptor88 said:


> Agree. The problem is not WWE pushing young talent, that's fine. The problem is WWE pushing the crappiest of their young talent. McGillicutty is 33 years old and has shown 0 stand-out qualities in his 7-years career.
> 
> I think he's been praised because he's Mr.Perfect son, but despite he's a good worker he cannot be the complete package and he cannot have the it factor, judging his tenure in FCW, NXT and WWE.
> 
> Please, WWE, push young talent. But not CAW#307 but Corey Graves(unique gimmick and look, 29 years old), Bray Wyatt(best character in years, 25 years old) or the Usos(great wrestlers, they stand out because of their moveset, look and entrance, 27 years old), for example. At least they are doing a very good job with the Shield -_-.


Its just such a waste of talent all those NXT wrestlers gone before they even got on the main roster and you have this boring no talent fuck Joe Hennig getting another chance when he blew his chance on NXT 2



Brodus Clay said:


> The first ones (NXT1-2)did it okay look at Barret, he looked like a fucking MVP there they tried to do the same with ''Axel'' but he flopped and was his fault xD :


My god fpalm he hasent changed from that moment in NXT 2. Joe Hennig is a failure


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll say it again, lose the beard. It makes him look silly. Yeah, he'll look completely generic without it, but it's a God awful beard. Doesn't suit him at all. 

He needs new ring attire, light blue and gold trunks, forearm guards with the same colouring, maybe he can shape his beard into a pattern of sorts. I dunno, do something to make him look interesting.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its just such a waste of talent all those NXT wrestlers gone before they even got on the main roster and you have this boring no talent fuck Joe Hennig getting another chance when he blew his chance on NXT 2
> 
> 
> 
> My god fpalm he hasent changed from that moment in NXT 2. Joe Hennig is a failure


No talent? Have you seen him wrestle?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

december_blue said:


> No talent? Have you seen him wrestle?


Good wrestler, but his style is generic, Triple H-type work. Nothing stands out about it. He's good at it, but it's not a very impressive or fun to watch style.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

His music is cool.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Strongside said:


>


This might be the greatest thing I have ever seen Triple H do.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> This might be the greatest thing I have ever seen Triple H do.


It's from a video game - WWE 13.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> This might be the greatest thing I have ever seen Triple H do.


It's also one of the most over used and stale GIFs on this forum.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

december_blue said:


> No talent? Have you seen him wrestle?


Wrestling ability no longer matters in WWE because if it did Tyson Kidd would be on TV every week. It's all about having *charisma*, promo skills, looking *larger than life* and having *the look*. WWE is *acting* with a bit of wrestling.

Axel has none. When compared to others in NxT, he just plain sucks. You gotta ask yourself where does WWE plan to take Axel? Are the planning to make him a marquee name? Become box office? Make them huge amounts of money? Become WWE Champion? 

Being paired with Heyman is a big thing especially if you are hyping him up to be big deal. He now has the burden to fulfill the things I mentioned otherwise he seems like a failure to the majority of casual fans.

Axel is being compared to his father and grandfather and then to the Heyman guys like Lesnar, Punk, Austin, RVD. Even Cena can be said to be a Heyman guy because he helped Cena a lot in his younger years. The odds are against him.


----------



## Coco. (Mar 7, 2013)

anyone who is defending mcgillicutty is trying to be hipster...

not flashy, is not mainstream, have no flamboyance or charisma...cool, fan of guy now...ha ha ha ha....


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Great music. Great look of someone who can be taken seriously. They have big plans for this kid. Make your father proud Joe.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

My initial reaction was... "MCGILLICUTTY?!?!?!?!" then Heyman's promo did a good job of re-establishing his character, and I like his mannerisms and in-ring ability. He wasn't bad on the mic and once he has a decent ring attire and they flesh out his character I think Axel will surprise people.

Teaming him with Heyman is one of the best, most risky decisions WWE has taken in a long time. Just suspend your disbelief that he was the bland guy from New Nexus and NXT. Just like you suspend your disbelief that Bray Wyatt was the boring fatarse from the same show.

It's entertainment... allow yourself to be entertained!


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

The Man in Black said:


> It's also one of the most over used and stale GIFs on this forum.


This better for you?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

december_blue said:


> No talent? Have you seen him wrestle?


I have seen him wrestle and he sucks. He should of been released along time ago


If you line up CM Punk, Brock Lesnar and Joe Hennig everyone can easily spot the odd one out


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I have seen him wrestle and he sucks. He should of been released along time ago
> 
> 
> If you line up CM Punk, Brock Lesnar and Joe Hennig everyone can easily spot the odd one out


Yes two are established stars and one is a rookie. 

Look i don't think he'll ever reach the level of the other two but he's in a great position to be working with Paul Heyman to try and get the best ouf him whilst trying to hide the things he sucks at. 

I do think he should have changed his look though prior to debuting, he still looks like 'Michael McGillicutty' which isn't something you want fans to remember :lol


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't judge til it's over. You don't know the possibilities of what it's capable of.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

If it would've been RVD the IWC would get butthurt that they overuse guys past their prime and don't try to make any new star.
They try to make a new star of a guy with great pedigree, a good look, good in ring skills and fair mic skills? 
BOO! HE SUCKS!
HE SHOULD'VE BEEN RELEASED! 
HE CUT ONE BAD PROMO, FUCK HIM! 
BRING A GUY LIKE BRAY WYATT WHO WOULDN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH PAUL HEYMAN! 
WE WANT GUYS IN THEIR 40'S, FUCK YOUNG STARS!
HE HAS A BEARD!? I HATE BEARDS! FUCK HIM!

You guys are pathetic.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

The Man in Black said:


> It's also one of the most over used and stale GIFs on this forum.


And?


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

curtis is boring. his beard sucks. he's like a mini Knox. talentless and clumsy.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Im surprised Bray Wyatt wasent debuted as the third Paul Heyman guy since the IWC is so high on him

I laughed my ass off at HHH slapping that bitch Joe Hennig down someone please gif that moment


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im surprised Bray Wyatt wasent debuted as the third Paul Heyman guy since the IWC is so high on him
> 
> I laughed my ass off at HHH slapping that bitch Joe Hennig down someone please gif that moment


Bray Wyatt's character can't be tied down with a corporate world type of vibe. He's a backwater wackjob. He has his own followers. It wouldn't make sense to put him with Heyman because Wyatt has a great character and he can speak for himself.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Im surprised Bray Wyatt wasent debuted as the third Paul Heyman guy since the IWC is so high on him
> 
> I laughed my ass off at HHH slapping that bitch Joe Hennig down someone please gif that moment


Yeah, because Bray Wyatt and his Cape Fear gimmick have EVERYTHING to do with Paul Heyman unk2

Wait, why am I replying to someone as idiotic as you?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> If it would've been RVD the IWC would get butthurt that they overuse guys past their prime and don't try to make any new star.
> They try to make a new star of a guy with great pedigree, a good look, good in ring skills and fair mic skills?.
> BOO! HE SUCKS!
> HE SHOULD'VE BEEN RELEASED!.
> ...


Just shut up already. I read your posts and they are moronic.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

You are the one complaining IWC moron here.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

I was very surprised by this choice as I thought Antonio Cesaro would be a better pick. He has talent and will make this work but Cesaro and Langston would be much better picks for a push of this magnitude.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> You are the one complaining IWC moron here.


No I'm not a moron, I'm not insulting others like you are repeatedly doing.

I'm making credible points into why Axel is a weak character and how the odds are against him simply because he is going to be compared to his father and grandfather. You have to live up to their name. Also he has to meet expectations the casual fans are going to place on him. 

The fact that Heyman hyped him up so much is going to have a negative effect on him if he doesn't deliver. Axel is now going to be compared to Lesnar and Punk who are miles better and have *the look*. He has to show he is something special or he is going to fail.

The guy has no charisma and has't developed any. I've followed him from NxT season 2 to the NxT they show on Hulu. He isn't special, so stop treating him as such because there are much better candidates who can fill his spot and do it better. 

*Imagine if Samoa Joe was a free agent was introduced as a Heyman guy, now that is something BIG*.

Btw moron you are apart of the IWC too.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> If it would've been RVD the IWC would get butthurt that they overuse guys past their prime and don't try to make any new star.
> They try to make a new star of a guy with great pedigree, a good look, good in ring skills and fair mic skills?
> BOO! HE SUCKS!
> HE SHOULD'VE BEEN RELEASED!
> ...


Great pedigree is correct.

Great look? He's generic looking. A great look is Roman Reigns or Albert Del Rio or Wade Barrett or Damien Sandow. Axel is as boring and generic looking as they come.

Good in ring skills is true, but his style is very boring. He wrestlers like Triple H or the Rock would. An effective style but it's not interesting or exciting to watch.

Fair mic skills? That's an overstatement, he's boring, dry, uncharismatic and clumsy. Not just basing this on his NXT days, but his work on Redemption too. His first promo with Riley and even some of his mic work with Kidd was clumsy and awkward. 

His beard is awful. Some people don't look good with beards and he's one of those people. I'm criticizing not because I'm looking for petty ways to tear him down but because getting rid of it might improve his look. 

I didn't want RVD. No one did. Don't listen to the deranged ravings of KKF. No one wanted Wyatt in this role either. He's perfect in a different role.

Most us are discontent because WWE is trying to make a big star in a prominent spot out of a guy who is a half baked star. He's simply not good enough to be in that spot and it gives no one pleasure to see WWE parade a guy who isn't good enough for this role in front of their TVs. Have you even looked at it like that? It's not about WWE building new stars, it's about WWE building new stars with genuine ability and the talent to hang in that spot. 

WWE could push Jinder Mahal and no one could argue WWE isn't trying to make a new star, but why waste your time with Mahal when they could push Cody Rhodes, who is vastly superior in the ring, vastly superior on the mic and comes from a great family? 

Why is Axel in this spot and not Rhodes? Rhodes has been better than him since the day he came to the main roster at 21. Wade Barrett started a couple of months earlier than Axel and he's been better than him for these four long years easily. 

Why is WWE pushing a guy who is decent but not great? Why can't they push someone we all know, even you, is better?


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> No I'm not a moron, I'm not insulting others like you are repeatedly doing.
> 
> I'm making credible points into why Axel is a weak character and how the odds are against him simply because he is going to be compared to his father and grandfather. You have to live up to their name. Also he has to meet expectations the casual fans are going to place on him.
> 
> ...


The fact that you hate on him before he even has the chance to show anything makes you a moron. Also, NXT season 2? That thing made everyone into a goof.



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Great pedigree is correct.
> 
> Great look? He's generic looking. A great look is Roman Reigns or Albert Del Rio or Wade Barrett or Damien Sandow. Axel is as boring and generic looking as they come.
> 
> ...



How in the living hell is Alberto del Rio good looking? The guy has a deformed face. 
I think Curtis Axel has a good look. He is tall, pretty handsome and can make believeable face expressions, not like Rygoof.
I'd take his style over luchadores anytime.
After that awesome feud with Tyson Kidd he proved that he really improved on the mic. The promos were good no matter how hard you try to bash him.
Cody Rhodes is in a tag team with Damien Sandow, they can't just forget about that and put him in a stable with Paul Heyman. He's already an established midcarder too, Curtis was never even a main roster guy, close, but not really.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> The fact that you hate on him before he even has the chance to show anything makes you a moron. Also, NXT season 2? That thing made everyone into a goof.


No one is arguing that, but even improvement from that very low bar doesn't justify a push. Answer my comment. All I see is you insulting people without giving any proper basis for your points. Lets try to stay civil here and bang this out with a discussion.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm happy to see them use Heyman with a new guy. I think Axel has potential and it doesn't hurt to have Heyman in his corner to do a bit of the talking and get him over that way. I thought he did well on his first night with the new name/character, despite the bad booking he had in the main event. I thought he carried himself well, and I'm interested to see him grow into his new role, and to see the partnership with Heyman grow also.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> The fact that you hate on him before he even has the chance to show anything makes you a moron. Also, NXT season 2? That thing made everyone into a goof.


I'm not hating on him, you don't know if I hate him, you can make assumptions, but you don't know. 

I see some potential, but overall he isn't *WWE material*. His so so to the casuals and there are much better wrestlers who deserve to have his spot.

Also that all you got for my response? You couldn't even counter it. 

Oh yeah NxT made Daniel Bryan a goof and constantly buried him, but look where he is now, he developed and made it. Axel hasn't developed one bit from what I've observed.

Btw there is a fine line between *hate* and *critique*. 

*Learn the difference.*


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> The fact that you hate on him before he even has the chance to show anything makes you a moron. Also, NXT season 2? That thing made everyone into a goof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said Del Rio has a good overall look. He's got a great build that looks natural, he's tall and heavy but very agile and he has a nice smile. 

You took my whole comment, and all you could comment on was his look?


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> I'm not hating on him, you don't know if I hate him, you can make assumptions, but you don't know.
> 
> I see some potential, but overall he isn't *WWE material*. His so so to the casuals and there are much better wrestlers who deserve to have his spot.
> 
> ...


Daniel Bryan was *built up*.
Curtis' only appearences were on NXT Redemption after that, and you can't build up someone on the C show.
Please tell me *one guy* that can match the angle as good as Curtis does. Paul Heyman is supposed to take nothing and make it into gold. Curtis was nothing because he had like one appearance on RAW after the NXT's.



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I said Del Rio has a good overall look. He's got a great build that looks natural, he's tall and heavy but very agile and he has a nice smile.
> 
> You took my whole comment, and all you could comment on was his look?


Read again.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if they're making Curtis Axel into a main event guy so much as they're just making him a featured midcard act. Maybe the reason why HHH didn't outright lose to Axel is because they 're not pushing him to that level. They're just giving him more TV time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you think we'll see more with HHH and Axel again next week?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Do you think we'll see more with HHH and Axel again next week?


I have a feeling Triple H is going to be off TV for a while. I can definitely see Axel getting more TV time from next week on.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I could see Axel challenging Triple H at Summerslam, and Vince and Stephanie try to talk him out of it because of his concussion, only for Triple H to accept and then go on to lose after he passes out again. Would put over Axel big time, though I'm not sure if I want him to get that far.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I could see Axel challenging Triple H at Summerslam, and Vince and Stephanie try to talk him out of it because of his concussion, only for Triple H to accept and then go on to lose after he passes out again. Would put over Axel big time, though I'm not sure if I want him to get that far.


As long as he is not pedigreeing him on the table like he did with Sheamus that sounds good to me.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

God no. Axel, McGillicutty, i don't care. Triple H should bury him already. McGillicutty is such a fucking boring wrestler, nothing he do interests me. He sells worse than Cena and have less personality than Sin Cara.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

DSOHT said:


> As long as he is not pedigreeing him on the table like he did with Sheamus that sounds good to me.


He'll be passed out by then, in kayfabe hopefully, and it'll write him off until he gets his 'epic' return and all that nonsense. Then Axel better watch out.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

From watching the footage back Joe Hennig says I have arrived on his entrance and im just thinking yeah and you will soon be leaving for the unemployment line


----------



## Original (Feb 7, 2013)

If you have HHH, Paul Heyman and The Rock in your corner, then you must be doing something right.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I genuinely can't tell if this is sarcasm or not. The joy of squash matches, I have heard it ALL now.


Seems pretty straightforward to me. He likes to see the movesets people have, and to see them look invincible. That would be liking a squash match. It's not crazy to like them, not everyone is so joyless about their watching


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

DoradaFan said:


> God no. Axel, McGillicutty, i don't care. Triple H should bury him already. McGillicutty is such a fucking boring wrestler, nothing he do interests me. He sells worse than Cena and have less personality than Sin Cara.


When have you even seen him get enough spotlight to know that much about him? That's a real question, I watch as much as I can but I have seen little to nothing on his part. I thought his finisher was shitty, and he had that stupid promo once, but are you just super generalizing, or can you tell me where to find more of his stuff so I can judge it as well?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you down with the Axe man!!!
CURTIS AXEL IS THE FUTURE GUYS DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

DSOHT said:


> Daniel Bryan was *built up*.
> Curtis' only appearences were on NXT Redemption after that, and you can't build up someone on the C show.
> Please tell me *one guy* that can match the angle as good as Curtis does.* Paul Heyman is supposed to take nothing and make it into gold. Curtis was nothing because he had like one appearance on RAW after the NXT's.*
> 
> ...


THIS. What the smarks don't get is that THAT IS THE GIMMICK. Heyman is going to take a NOBODY and turn him into a SOMEBODY. So of course he won't be built up and be billed as weak initially. LATER is when he really starts to shine.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm really intrigued to see where this will go to be honest. Having Heyman by your side is already a major boost and also the fact he had his first match as 'Curtis Axel' against Triple H. He probably should have won it though, the ending was a bit of a let down.

Also, are his mic skills really *THAT BAD?* People make them out to be awful, but he sounded fine on RAW. I mean he didn't sound amazing or anything, but they weren't bad. I've heard worse, he gets the point across. I have seen some of the Mic Work he did in NXT which was pretty bad, the Genesis one comes to mind. I mean, as long as he can get the point across, that's fine. Keep it short and sweet. There's always room for improvement with his mic skills.

In terms of his ring work, he seems pretty good to be honest, he can go in the ring well. We didn't get to see everything when he was facing Triple H, so it will be interesting to see what his finisher will be and his Move set overall now. I'm sure it will change a little from what he used to have.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> THIS. What the smarks don't get is that THAT IS THE GIMMICK. Heyman is going to take a NOBODY and turn him into a SOMEBODY. So of course he won't be built up and be billed as weak initially. LATER is when he really starts to shine.


Yeah but we already know he sucks ass so how exactly is he suppose to shine?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Axel isn't as bad on the mic as everyone seems to think. Everyone keeps pointing to that moment, right then, that started at that point and judging him off of that. It was painfully obvious that was improvised, as long as he knows what he's going to say before he says it, he's acceptable.

I wonder how much they'll acknowledge his past as MM, specifically his time as a tag champ and his ties with Punk in the New Nexus.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> THIS. What the smarks don't get is that THAT IS THE GIMMICK. Heyman is going to take a NOBODY and turn him into a SOMEBODY. So of course he won't be built up and be billed as weak initially. LATER is when he really starts to shine.


Can you really blame peeps thou? I understand that he's not being welcomed right away, and deserves a chance, but WWE hasn't really booked things nicely lately and rarely follow through with anything. Remember when Drew was hand picked by Vince McMahon as the chosen one? Well that SAME chosen one is with 3mb now. So if WWE follow through with this development then :clap bravo, but if they drop him because it's not working as fast as they want it to and he isn't going over at the most important times, then what?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

llamadux said:


> Yeah but we already know he sucks ass so how exactly is he suppose to shine?


So cause someone had a bad several months, means they should never be bothered with again in WWE?

He sucked years ago on his own, now he's improved on his own AND gotten the help of Heyman.

This exactly why WWE can't ever progress in the future, people expect a guy to be a Stone Cold/The Rock level of greatness, from the second they debut, and if they don't, then they'll never be good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I will give WWE some fine cred atm thou. They are having some strong debut's for the fresh talent lately. Shield, Big E, Fandango, Curtis. All of these have been heavy hitting debuts.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Ovidswaggle said:


> When have you even seen him get enough spotlight to know that much about him? That's a real question, I watch as much as I can but I have seen little to nothing on his part. I thought his finisher was shitty, and he had that stupid promo once, but are you just super generalizing, or can you tell me where to find more of his stuff so I can judge it as well?


My biggest problem with him is that he is too damn slow-paced and can't sell. His finisher was crap too. Just search for his name on youtube you will see he can bearly keep up with Khalis pace..:clap


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The more I think about it, the more I believe Cesaro should be the third Paul Heyman guy.

Joe Hennig blows.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

But the difference is this

Shield all 3 of them guys look the part and have a sweet gimmick and they can all wrestle and have decent skills. They all got a possible Main event look

Fandango can wrestle and he got summer 

Biggie has the big man look and I'm waiting for him to fight henry

Joseph has none of this. He has a manager who is worth more to watch then him


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I just realised, Michael McGillicutty was one of the very few wrestlers in the WWE that had a theme song that wasn't done by Jim Johnston. I think there is only maybe 4/5 people left in the WWE with outsourced music?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Axel's music is awesome but it kind of depresses me at the same time.

When Axel's music hit on Monday my thought process was: Hey, that's Perfect's music. That must be McGillicuty. Man, the original was so much better (and I'm not talking about the theme). Oh, and the theme was better too. Why do all themes have to have a guitar riff nowadays? I wish Perfect was still around. Wrestling was so much better back then. You had Flair, and Rude, and Savage, and Steamboat, and Dusty, and Austin, and HBK, and Bret...

It's definitely a nostalgia trip, but I'm always going to think about Perfect when that music hits. Always.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I was very excited when I saw Joe Hening/Curtis Axel appear on Raw, I have been a big supporter and I've seen potential in him for a long time. He has the fire, he has something about him, a good look, the beard has always complimented him. When the remix of Mr Perfect's theme hit I marked out, I am just happy that the guy is getting his chance to shine, he is good in the ring and with Heyman he can improve his mic skills.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Original said:


> If you have HHH, Paul Heyman and The Rock in your corner, then you must be doing something right.


He kissed all their ass' that's what he's done


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

The guy can wrestle, but I can't take him seriously cos of all the jobbing.


----------



## wdotym (May 29, 2011)

well someone that trained with the rock to prepare for his match v cm punk at RR and brock lesnar to prepare for his wrestlemania match v HHH must be good


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Just when you think the current product couldn't get any more depressing, boom, they've got an ace up their sleeve.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> He kissed all their ass' that's what he's done


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> He kissed all their ass' that's what he's done


Funny how you've started hating on him since he was revealed and not RVD, who you was so sure was coming back because he was trending worldwide on twitter. LOL


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> THIS. What the smarks don't get is that THAT IS THE GIMMICK. *Heyman is going to take a NOBODY and turn him into a SOMEBODY.* So of course he won't be built up and be billed as weak initially. LATER is when he really starts to shine.


Well that part isn't a gimmick, it's legit xD, also Heyman gonna try... Axel could still end being a nobody, he must be one of Heyman biggest challenges to put over.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

For the people saying that they will always remember him for being 'McGillicutty - the jobber' - that's exactly why Heyman took him under his wing. Heyman is known to take the diamonds out of the rough and let them shine. McGillicutty never really got a big break, he never got any opportunities to show his potential, which is why Heyman is giving him the opportunity by taking him under his wing, because he sees something in him that no one else has seen yet, just like he saw it in Lesnar, Punk, RVD, Big Show and the other guys. That's the whole point behind the _Paul Heyman Guy_ tag, it isn't just a line.

And fpalm at people saying he's poor in the ring. You've got to check his work from NXT, especially his matches against Tyson Kidd. The one versus Kidd on the first episode of the new NXT really stood out for me. (Y)


----------



## Warrior4Champ (May 21, 2013)

I just got back into watching wrestling and haven't seen any of his previous work so I have no bias towards him in that way. The fact that he is a Hennig is a big plus, loved Mr Perfect. Another plus is that Heyman is holding his leash. I will give him a chance to come into his own with a push like this instead of judging him for previous work.

Didn't like Rock when he first came in, or Steve Austin or HHH(still don't) but look how their careers evolved over time. Sure more guys fail then succeed in this business but gotta see what a guy does with a big push before I will shovel him under the carpet.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think the fact he's the son of someone already well known defeats the point. He should of took someone completely unattached to the history of the WWE.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> I think the fact he's the son of someone already well known defeats the point. He should of took someone completely unattached to the history of the WWE.


With so much wrestlers to select from NXT it's obvious HHH asked Heyman for this that's the reason WWE is pushing the Paul Heyman Guy concept so hard, ''Axel'' is one of HHH faves and hes someone that protect his boys and give them pushes, I'm not gonna hate on that but it just happens that HHH has a very different taste on wrestlers that I have.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Hearing about this made me more excited than anything else in the last year in WWE.

I don't know why people think Hennig is bad honestly. He's improved and is maybe, just maybe, one of the most deserving people in NXT to finally come to the main roster, who didn't get straddled with a gimmick.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Theres better talent in NXT but no WWE chooses Joe ''no talent'' Hennig WTF fpalm

Get him the fuck off my tv


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He was nearly as bad on the mic as David Hart Smith Jr was, might of improved since though.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Genuinely intrigued to see what Heyman and Axel do on next week's Raw.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

all his gimmicks are garbage heyman is the only reason this man is gonna get pops


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

december_blue said:


> Genuinely intrigued to see what Heyman and Axel do on next week's Raw.


I will cringe at whatever he does


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

If he was really that bad,Heyman wouldn't of took Curt under his wing....think about it. Knowing the IWC,I bet when Paul finally exposes all of Axel's strong points, you the IWC will be marking out for him and including his picture in your sigs.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I will cringe at whatever he does


Lmao 

So. much. irony.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Man in Black said:


> Lmao
> 
> So. much. irony.


I'm glad I wasn't the only one that enjoyed that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

Punk ain't having any of McGillicutty's shit.


----------



## wwe4evr19 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am really looking forward to seeing Curtis Axel being pushed to the Main event scene. He is very talented.

:agree::agree::agree:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WWE will shove this guy down our throats for the next 2 years, please god don't make this happen fpalm.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Punk ain't having any of McGillicutty's shit.


Incoming Axel v Punk twitter feud this Monday: book it as "Heyman civil war"! :vince5 Cole will update everyone live on Raw immediately every time new tweets come in! :cole3


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's like this:

Y'see, once upon a time there was a scrawny no-name in suspenders that was about as intense as a bag of dog shit. He haled from Yonkers, NY and came to a small federation in Philly hoping to make it big.

Paul Heyman took him under his wing, and in no time at all he was repackaged into a STAR. That same suspenders wearing fuck went on to be the face of that company for the remainder of it's existence.

His name was Tommy Dreamer.

When you look at Axel, the positives are already starting to be exploited. You say he had a shit name before? Boom. His name now as reinvented to pay homage to his great lineage! No stand out traits? Boom! A new remixed theme to further tie him to a credible name! Still upset about his "Genesis" promo? BOOM BAM! Heyman's doin' the talkin' now!

If sheer history alone is an indicator, Heyman knows what he's doing with this kid. He does NOT agree to do BS things that are counter productive. If this was what he was able to change in one week, imagine a month from now!

I'm telling you...TRUST HEYMAN!

He. Makes. Stars.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

This is all as a favor to his father, who everyone loved and thought shouldve been WWF Champion. Since they cant push Perfect anymore they figure they should give it to his less talented son.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

That's a bit of a stretch. Heyman obviously saw something in him and honestly? There's not be one wrestler Paul's made "His guy" that hasn't improved from it.

I trust Paul.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Lol at people thinking that Paul Heyman just selected Curtis. Creative (HHH) just paired him with Heyman because they know how over Heyman is with the Smarks , marks and casuals. I don't think Heyman got a say in this. Plus he needs something to do , since no Punk and no Lesnar. 

There are far better choices than Hennig. Barrett , Cesaro , Bryan , Rhodes even some NXT stars could use him.
But if HHH likes you and you train with Rock and Brock. Then it's pretty obvious why they picked him. Politics at its finest. 

I don't get why people welcome HHH so much as the new 'Vince' because he has the same mindset as Vince.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Curis Axel will be used for the WWE Payback fued we are expecting. They two will fight amongst themselves, leading to Punk vs Lesnar at Summerslam. Stupid, because its going to look ridiculous having Punk face someone like Lesnar. But hey, if Cena can overcome the odds, so can Punk :lol


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

He has some real technical skills, but can his personality help him rise above the apathy the audience will likely extend to him? Well, notice that during his entrance he made a few comments and adopted a few mannerism which _did_ impress me for being a little whacky, a little off-kilter, but instantly got my attention.

The problem is that whilst Curtis may well be proud of his family line - as he should be - it casts a shadow over everything he does, he cannot allow his gimmick to become 'Son of Curt'.
Honestly, as weird as it sounds, I would support putting him behind a mask and giving him the freedom to create his own persona - perhaps turning face and bringing up the Henning line to connect with the audience.

But I just don't know how he can get over as a Heel when his father was such a beloved, amazing wrestler.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> That's a bit of a stretch. Heyman obviously saw something in him and honestly? There's not be one wrestler Paul's made "His guy" that hasn't improved from it.
> 
> I trust Paul.


you really think Heyman picked him? Really?!


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Stadhart said:


> you really think Heyman picked him? Really?!


everyoen can think whatever he want.
neither of us know the truth


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

That insane laugh he did when he made his entrance the first time seemed really fun. Maybe he can work it into a gimmick?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Punk ain't having any of McGillicutty's shit.


Lol even CM Punk hates Joe Hennig as the new Paul Heyman guy


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I will cringe at whatever he does


We cringe at every single one of your posts


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Same old IWC, pessimistic maestros.

Excited to see how this pans out for Henning, as Heyman has proved before that he can make gold out of dogshit. Lesnar couldn't cut a promo (still can't), isn't a pretty face and has no charisma yet is one of the biggest draws in WWE/UFC history. If it wasn't for him Punk would probably still be in the Indys too.

Give the guy a chance, it's incredible that anyone WWE wants to give a push to try and create a new star (thus finally dethrone Cena) you all shoot down because he isn't a former ROH wrassler.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

DSOHT said:


> We cringe at every single one of your posts


Ok people posting that pic of me is getting old now and lol at you all actually making a pic of me as an icon on this forum that just shows you all love me really

Anyways back on topic Joe Hennig will fail as the third Paul Heyman and then WWE will release his ass


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Ok people posting that pic of me is getting old now and lol at you all actually making a pic of me as an icon on this forum that just shows you all love me really
> 
> Anyways back on topic Joe Hennig will fail as the third Paul Heyman and then WWE will release his ass


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Heyman would not have signed on to coach him regardless if he did come up with the idea or not. Even if he didn't, name me one superstar he's managed that hasn't got over.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> Heyman would not have signed on to coach him regardless if he did come up with the idea or not. Even if he didn't, name me one superstar he's managed that hasn't got over.


Heidenreich? to be fair im not sure about this one though.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Muta said:


> It's RVD!! It's RVD!!!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


Ex-fuckin-actly. One of the most tiresome things the WWE has done for most of its existence is come up with the stupidest sounding names for guys. "Michael McGuillicutty" is fucking stupid, as is "Curt Axel". JUST CALL THE GUY FUCKING JOE HENNIG.



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Punk ain't having any of McGillicutty's shit.


LOL, too funny. Punk just earned some respect from me on that one. Now, if only Punk would come to the forums and teach a lot of the posters the difference between the words "have" and "of" since a sizable portion do not actually know.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> Ex-fuckin-actly. One of the most tiresome things the WWE has done for most of its existence is come up with the stupidest sounding names for guys. "Michael McGuillicutty" is fucking stupid, as is "Curt Axel". JUST CALL THE GUY FUCKING JOE HENNIG.


WWE cant own the rights to Joe Henning thats why. Why is it so hard for people to understand this. At least his name acknowledges his family legacy. WWE isnt going to let guys use their family names just like they won't let guys use their names in the Indies. If they can't own it they ant using it so get over it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Pappa Bacon said:


> WWE cant own the rights to Joe Henning thats why. Why is it so hard for people to understand this. At least his name acknowledges his family legacy. WWE isnt going to let guys use their family names just like they won't let guys use their names in the Indies. If they can't own it they ant using it so get over it.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They don't fucking need to own the rights to Joe Hennig. They did just fine without owning the rights to "Hulk Hogan", "Ric Flair", "Randy Savage", "Andre the Giant", or "Bruno Sammartino". Stupid fucking names are stupid fucking names.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> They don't fucking need to own the rights to Joe Hennig. They did just fine without owning the rights to "Hulk Hogan", "Ric Flair", "Randy Savage", "Andre the Giant", or "Bruno Sammartino". Stupid fucking names are stupid fucking names.


But they feel the need to now so guys cant go else where and use the name that made them in the wwe. Thats why no Danielson, Claudio, Henning, Generico, Hero, Pac, Moxley, Tyler Black, and so one. they want to own everything about anyone who steps foot in a WWE ring. They dont want ROH, PWG, Dragon Gate to lay claim to talent that is in the WWE and vice versa. Its just business you really think your casual fan will now the last name henning? And younger viewers and casuals are more important to the E then making people like us happy by calling guys by their real names.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ValiantSaint (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm liking the new direction of Joe. Does anyone else think his finisher (which I hope is still the same - mark out like mad for it!) should be called "The Perfect Ending"?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

One of the biggest fucking wastes of a half decent storyline in years. This guy is a fucking borefest.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Curt Axel*



Mike Zybyszko said:


> Ex-fuckin-actly. One of the most tiresome things the WWE has done for most of its existence is come up with the stupidest sounding names for guys. "Michael McGuillicutty" is fucking stupid, as is "Curt Axel". JUST CALL THE GUY FUCKING JOE HENNIG.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, too funny. Punk just earned some respect from me on that one. Now, if only Punk would come to the forums and teach a lot of the posters the difference between the words "have" and "of" since a sizable portion do not actually know.


What exactly is wrong with Curt Axel? It's a tribute to his heritage and was perfectly explained by Heyman in the promo on RAW. Curt Hennig was called Mr Perfect in the WWF, but I don't see people complaining about the "stupid" name then.

Secondly, people really need to stop kissing Punk's arse. The tweet did nothing to put over Axel or help anyone at all, other than get more internet marks creaming their pants over CM Punk. Who is supposed to be a heel, although since the heel turn at RAW 1000 he hasn't been a very good one.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I want CM Punk to return and GTS Joe Hennig's ass


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd rather have Batista powerbomb him and become heymans boy


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

"Did more in one night than my father and grandfather did in their whole careers."

Yeah right kid, you aren't fit to lick your father's boots.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't understand the idea of WANTING someone to fail. You ought to be hoping he succeeds.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The picture of Punk's (probably ignorant and bitchy) tweet isn't loading for me, what's it say?


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Genuinely intrigued to see what Heyman and Axel do on next week's Raw.


^^


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I was hoping they'd change his finisher from that pissweak running neckbreaker. That moveset is impressing nobody.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

lmfao his mic skill was pretty good


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That finish, jesus sick


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

He can't talk at all and he has zero moves. Sin cara made him look like a monkey fucking a football


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Curtis Axel @RealCurtisAxel
> Love the grammar geeks! Just think, how impressive would it be to correct grammar with one eye after I bust YOUR orbital bone? #nerds


I think he is talking to Punk


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

seriously though, if they stick to the joe hennig name, it's the very opposite of his father's gimmick and people might end up calling him average joe (which he is) as opposed to curt hennig's mr. perfect.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> *He can't talk at all and he has zero moves.* Sin cara made him look like a monkey fucking a football


He's had one match. Give him a chance.

I love it how people cry about WWE making new stars but when WWE DOES actually try to make new stars, the smarks bury them. Logical.


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

With Heyman appearing on the Highlight Reel on Monday I wonder if this is going to lead to a feud between Chris Jericho & Curtis Axel.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> He's had one match. Give him a chance.
> 
> I love it how people cry about WWE making new stars but when WWE DOES actually try to make new stars, the smarks bury them. Logical.


What's just as bad as people dismissing him as "bad" for zero reason, is people forgetting he was a top star in NXT for two years.

He pulled out GREAT matches with the likes of Tyson Kidd; and if people can say that Cena is a good wrestler because he gets carried in his matches with better ones, you can say the same damn thing about Axel.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> That finish, jesus sick


It's a running neckbreaker? That's less then average for a finisher.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> He's had one match. Give him a chance.
> 
> I love it how people cry about WWE making new stars but when WWE DOES actually try to make new stars, the smarks bury them. Logical.


He's had numerous matches, he is a former tag-team champion who was buried on-air by Lawler for being uncharismatic. 

I'm willing to give it a chance and I hope he does well, but people are probably complaining because, on past evidence, Joe Hennig isn't very good.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

he was impressive in his short time in the WWE so far as curtis axel, people who said he was awful on smackdown are clearly just bsing


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

2 matches and he has gotten zero offense. He wins by bullshit ways. All I want is to see if he can actually go and be decent.



This isn't 1979 anymore everyone can watch u damn near anywhere. If u don't bring the goods then guess what nobody is gonna give a damn. 


It's a dog eat dog world and the big dog just shit on him


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought everything they did on Smackdown was on point, Heyman has already put his 'stamp' on him by just being associated and giving him that bit of confidence to express himself, the match was solid too. 

:heyman the future CURTIS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAXEL!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure why people hate his finisher. It's very different than the generic jumping reverse STO, spinning reverse STO, and DDT finishers.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a match of his with Kidd on NXT last year. This match, though isn't a five star match, is a pretty good match considering only MONTHS before he did this everyone considered him _THE_ or_ ONE OF THE_ worst wrestlers the WWE has.

There's a handful of other matches he's had that are relatively decent, though he definitely got carried in that match by Kidd, you can see he understands psychology and can play his character relatively decently. He's able to portray ferocity in his mannerisms and manoeuvres - which is why a lot of people herald Ambrose as a great psychologist. Why not Axel? He's not on Ambrose' level, but he's definitely better than average with mannerisms.

When it comes to performing actual manoeuvres, he's better than a lot of wrestlers. I can't find him doing a bridging fisherman suplex, but it's, compared to everyone else, probably one of the best fishermans in the WWE right now, though it's nowhere near Mr. Perfect's, like I said, he's still better than people are making him out to be.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Not sure why people hate his finisher. It's very different than the generic jumping reverse STO, spinning reverse STO, and DDT finishers.


Not that I'm complaining, it reminds me of a spinning neck breaker.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Vyer said:


> Not that I'm complaining, it reminds me of a spinning neck breaker.


It is a swinging neckbreaker. That's what it is. Half the guys on the roster do it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I wish he'd drop the swinging neckbreaker and use the Perfect-Plex or some sort of variation of that instead.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

december_blue said:


> I wish he'd drop the swinging neckbreaker and use the Perfect-Plex or some sort of variation of that instead.


It's a very 'average-plex' when he uses it unfortunately.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

well Heyman flopped with Heidenreich.

Axel was already a flop by having that stupid sega genesis promo, so i doubt he will a star, even udner heyman.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> well Heyman flopped with Heidenreich.
> 
> Axel was already a flop by having that stupid sega genesis promo, so i doubt he will a star, even udner heyman.












Oh no not two years ago!


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

well doesnt change the fact that he is not talented nad horrible at mic


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> One of the biggest fucking wastes of a half decent storyline in years. This guy is a fucking borefest.


And a Randy Boreton fan says this :lmao


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Stadhart said:


> you really think Heyman picked him? Really?!


why is that difficult to believe? Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman knew Mr. Perfect aka Curt Hennig. They obviously have watched his son over the years too. It's not like they put Heyman with a doofus like Santino.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*People are still picking on him for his Genesis promo? Okay, he fucked up that night. But look at him now, look at his promo from last night's Smackdown and tell me he hasn't improved. The match with Sin Cara was pretty sweet too, not a lot of spots in there but it was quite good. And his finisher isn't that bad either, it looks like a combination of a swinging neckbreaker and a STO, but its still better than a fireman's carry alright :cena2 

I'd rather have him use the PerfectPlex as his finisher though, would be nice as a sense of tribute to his father too. Here's a video of him doing the move






Although its not on Mr. Perfect's level, it still looks quite okay, and there's always room for improvement.*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I haven't seen a lot of his past stuff, but I've decided to not go back and re-watch, but rather just take things as-is and see if he impresses me. Give it a few weeks and see where they go with it. My initial reaction to him being the Paul Heyman guy was shock, but I figure with him being endorsed by the likes of Heyman, and the Rock actually getting match ready with him for WM, there has to be SOMETHING there that those guys see that I don't so like I said, I'll give him a fair shot.

So far, in ring I've found him to be decent though not stand out, and his promo's.. well, I have to admit, so far so good as far as I'm concerned. I like that laugh he does. It's kinda creepy...


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> "Did more in one night than my father and grandfather did in their whole careers."
> 
> Yeah right kid, you aren't fit to lick your father's boots.


*He's a fucking heel. He's supposed to say things like that. You do realize that, don't you? Fuck, some of you need to get a clue.*



Oxitron said:


> What's just as bad as people dismissing him as "bad" for zero reason...


*That's really all this is. It's pathetic.*


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> "Did more in one night than my father and grandfather did in their whole careers."
> 
> Yeah right kid, you aren't fit to lick your father's boots.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

CRIMSON said:


> *People are still picking on him for his Genesis promo? Okay, he fucked up that night. But look at him now, look at his promo from last night's Smackdown and tell me he hasn't improved. The match with Sin Cara was pretty sweet too, not a lot of spots in there but it was quite good. And his finisher isn't that bad either, it looks like a combination of a swinging neckbreaker and a STO, but its still better than a fireman's carry alright :cena2
> *



Improving upon the worst promo of all time is nothing to be proud of. His mic work was better than that. But it wasn't mediocre, it was bad. He's gone from one of the worst of all time to bad. 

I do like his finisher though.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

He really did not impress me on SD. That promo was a zzzzz fest to say the least. And his match wasn't that special either. Don't get what WWE see in him but unlike most people, I'll let this thing play out before fully judging him.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The promo was decent imo. He got his point across well but his voice was a bit too soft. Paul Heyman should do the majority of the talking. The finisher is good. Not something that would work in the main event, but for now it works and looks intense.

Oh and I agree with the people saying he had great matches on NXT. Watch his series with Tyson Kidd. Awesome stuff.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Improving upon the worst promo of all time is nothing to be proud of. His mic work was better than that. But it wasn't mediocre, it was bad. He's gone from one of the worst of all time to bad.


*It wasn't the worst promo of all time firstly. We've had guys who said 'Give me another take', 'I can't remember my lines', and shit like that while messing up with their promos on live TV so the Genesis promo was definitely not the worst. And the promo on Smackdown, no, it wasn't bad. He did start off with a soft tone and didn't sound as intense and intimidating but he did the convey the message that he intended to, in a proper heelish way. Also, he didn't have a clueless look on his face while cutting his promo like Swagger or any other poor mic workers do, the psyche was right, the mannerisms were right and he did show some charisma as well. He's not cutting the best promos of his life right now but he's certainly improving. With both time and Heyman around his corner, he's just destined to improve. *


----------



## brocksmash (May 19, 2013)

you can't take him seriously with that hillbilly ******* haircut.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought the promo was alright, and the match was definitely better than the average WWE match. I pissed myself laughing when McGillicutty first came out on Raw but I'm happy to give him a chance.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe Hennig sucks


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> well Heyman flopped with Heidenreich.
> 
> Axel was already a flop by having that stupid sega genesis promo, so i doubt he will a star, even udner heyman.


Give a guy a chance, that was 3 years ago.


----------



## brocksmash (May 19, 2013)

the wrestlers these days don't need to have talent like back in the 70s, 80s, 90s early 00s. they need to kiss the right ass to get a push even if they suck ass.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

brocksmash said:


> you can't take him seriously with that hillbilly ******* haircut.


Really? Of all things, his haircut? And here we have someone sporting a Lesnar sig and avatar, saying that you can't take something 'hillbilly *******' seriously... lol.

I don't really have a lot of an opinion on him but I haven't watched SD yet...


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Needs new tights and a beard trim. He looks fine in his titantron without the beard, but when you zoom up to him coming out you wonder why this chubby bear cub is parading down to the ring. Need blue and gold tights too. He looks so generic that he needs to do whatever he can to stand out. The poses and taunts help him, so that's a start, but changing his look up a bit would really help.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I believe someone explained the haircut was due to bad hair plugs.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe is copying Daniel Bryan with the long beard get your own gimmick Joe


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

His finisher sucks so bad i can't take him seriosuly.


----------



## DSOHT (May 15, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Joe is copying Daniel Bryan with the long beard get your own gimmick Joe


fpalm

What can I expect from







!?


----------



## brocksmash (May 19, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Joe is copying Daniel Bryan with the long beard get your own gimmick Joe


i don't like him at all but saying this kind of shit is ridiculous. ya know... goat face was the first wrestler who had a beard. you can say that D-Bryan copied Mike Knox's gimmick no?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Goat faces date back centuries, so no one on the current roster invented it. Pretty lame way to insult someone by their facial hair.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> "Did more in one night than my father and grandfather did in their whole careers."
> 
> Yeah right kid, you aren't fit to lick your father's boots.


 Psché, cheap ass heel heat teatric.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Anybody who knows wrestling laughed their ass off at that. Could hold his dads or granddads jock


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> "Did more in one night than my father and grandfather did in their whole careers."
> 
> Yeah right kid, you aren't fit to lick your father's boots.


lol, you do know what a bad guy is right? Saying stuff to get people to hate them.....

That's exactly what he did, cause he knew being associated with Heyman would mean those people who cheer bad guys,would cheer him too. So he had to say something that will get those people to boo him, so he just said that he's better than people that those people loved growing up.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

He hasen't shown anything besides generic.


----------



## BobEric (May 22, 2013)

Omg y'all ppl be crazy that think he is "horrible." You are the same ppl that today would say that "rocky miavia" was garbage, even though he could wrestle. Y'all are the same that said, Hunter Hearst Helmsley was horrible with his horrible English accent, y'all are the same that said the ring master was garbage...then he cut the 3:16 promo and y'all jizzed y'all pants.... Axel is not garbage. The only reason you think he is is because he was Michael Mcgilicutty, a tag partner with the dead weight of otunga. If he were just plucked out of the indies y'all be jozzin yapl pants. I hate your "popular" rebuttals so much you made me post my first post. Axel is a star in the making. Mark my words. (Even though my word and opinion mean little on this board...but what does that matter you ain't no god because you got 3000+ posts...my opinion means as much as yours.


----------



## f1144287 (May 26, 2013)

an excellent performer and a Real Natural talent. curtis axel will go far in the wwe. maybe even be a wwe champion in a few months.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

brocksmash said:


> i don't like him at all but saying this kind of shit is ridiculous. ya know... goat face was the first wrestler who had a beard. you can say that D-Bryan copied Mike Knox's gimmick no?





Dexter Morgan said:


> Goat faces date back centuries, so no one on the current roster invented it. Pretty lame way to insult someone by their facial hair.


*It's KKF. She's a troll. You should know this by now. Stop responding to her.*



96powerstroker said:


> Anybody who knows wrestling laughed their ass off at that. Could hold his dads or granddads jock


*Way to be worked by someone who "could'NT hold his dad'S or granddad'S jock" you mark.*


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm a pretty big fan of Perfect's career, so the Mr. Perfect fan in me kind of wants this guy to succeed. The association with Heyman makes it even better for me, as I'm also a huge fan of Paul Heyman. I don't particularly think "Curtis Axel" did anything wrong during his debut, but the way the whole thing was executed was very poor. That ending to Raw was also beyond tedious. Triple H has really been annoying me lately.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Dude should drop "curt" and just go with "Axel".Sounds way more badass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NO! said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of Perfect's career, so the Mr. Perfect fan in me kind of wants this guy to succeed. The association with Heyman makes it even better for me, as I'm also a huge fan of Paul Heyman. I don't particularly think "Curtis Axel" did anything wrong during his debut, but the way the whole thing was executed was very poor. That ending to Raw was also beyond tedious. Triple H has really been annoying me lately.


Fair enough. Shield debuted and tore shit up, and Big E debuted, and cleaned the floor with Cena. Curtis got HHH in the ME and HHH didn't exactly pin him, so this should be some long term project. Let's see what goes down in the Jericho segment which I hope doesn't turn in to the MizTv, and see what impact he has at PayBack.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm sure Triple H convinced himself that Axel would benefit from the promo and subsequent match just by sharing the screen with Triple H, but honestly, did you even remember that Axel was in the ring when the show ended? Couldn't Axel at least get a cheap countout victory? No, certainly not, because it has to be all about Triple H. Always.


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

Vin Ghostal said:


> I'm sure Triple H convinced himself that Axel would benefit from the promo and subsequent match just by sharing the screen with Triple H, but honestly, did you even remember that Axel was in the ring when the show ended? Couldn't Axel at least get a cheap countout victory? No, certainly not, because it has to be all about Triple H. Always.


At the very least they should of had Axel push the doctors out of the way & beat the crap out of Triple H that would of made him look like a badass & it would of gotten him some decent heat.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

What do you think Axel's role will be tomorrow night?


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Curtis Axel will pin Zach Ryder and the announcers will call it a huge impressive win.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

With Fandango moving on to Miz and Barrett, I'd dig Axel vs Jericho. Jericho could bemoan how all these young lions are trying to make their bones off of him.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I actually like that they are giving him this opportunity, hope he makes the best of it. Diggin' the beard.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought Axel looked great last night.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

I think he needs to add some muscle mass... or shrink his head. Don't mind him so far, starting to warm up to him a little.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm with you on the muscle mass. I'm intrigued though to see what they'll have him do next week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

A promo from Axel when he was feuding with Tyson Kidd on the old NXT. Premise was Tyson Kidd is not a bloodline Hart, while McGillacutty is a legit third generation Hennig. 






Literally the match before he was repackaged, it was on Superstars or ME, but the announcers said McGillacutty wanted to be called "Big Country". I think such a monicker could work still "Big Country" Curtis Axel.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A promo from Axel when he was feuding with Tyson Kidd on the old NXT. Premise was Tyson Kidd is not a bloodline Hart, while McGillacutty is a legit third generation Hennig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not terrible, but at some point he needs to be his own guy, not just hennigs kid. make the '3rd generation superstar' part of how he is announced to the ring, not his whole being.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A promo from Axel when he was feuding with Tyson Kidd on the old NXT. Premise was Tyson Kidd is not a bloodline Hart, while McGillacutty is a legit third generation Hennig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, when he revved up, I thought he was riding a motorcycle, and laughed when it turned out to be a quad.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

He's not totally devoid of personality, I think he showed that last night as well.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

december_blue said:


> He's not totally devoid of personality, I think he showed that last night as well.


He,s been awsome ever since his debut and last night he just nailed it. Really becoming a fan BUT WHY THE FUCK DID THEY CHANGE HIS AWSOME THEME INTO SOMETHING CRAPPY? THEY ALWAYS FIND A WAY TO FUCK EVERYTHING UP JUST PISSING ME THE FUCK OFF :cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

You know Joe Hennig vs Cena sucked that much that the fans had their own match in the crowd lol. Just release Joe Hennig


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

His father was never a consistent main event talent for Vince. I don't blame Mr.Perfect Curt Hennig for that. What makes his son think he can be a main event star? His father was far better a heel, and his son is no where near that level of talent. I have nothing against Curtis Axel as a wrestler, but his character is too mixed up. Get rid of the shit music, keep the perfect suplex, change the attire to a double singlet, and also use the sharpshooter as a alternate finisher. He should be himself as "The Son of Perfection" Curtis Axel. Get rid of Heyman, because he isn't a Heyman Guy. Have someone like Bobby Heenan debut him for one night only. Have him managed by no one. Build him through the mid card, and not throw him in the main event.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

One thing I have to say is I am impressed with the old-school booking around Curtis Axel. Introduced as a new talent by a known heel manager, he is being worked into the card in a completely old-school (by that I mean pre-attitude) manner, which is fucking awesome.

WWE are going back to the tried and tested booking techniques that actually work.


----------



## Prior22 (Apr 7, 2005)

So WWE decides to give Curt's kid a massive push by associating him with Heyman? Alright sounds like a plan. Creative's idea is for Axel's first two matches to end via indecisive measures. Way to go, booking committee. 

I haven't watched WWE, on a regular basis, in years. Concepts like this help me understand why. If you wanna push a guy, push him hard. But don't go halfway.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think he desperately needs to add any muscle, he's not going to be a physically big heel and guys like Punk who aren't the most muscly have gotten on well in the past 10 or so years. 

I do think he needs to sort out his hair and facial hair though. He looks to normal in a world full of larger than life characters.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Prior22 said:


> So WWE decides to give Curt's kid a massive push by associating him with Heyman? Alright sounds like a plan. Creative's idea is for Axel's first two matches to end via indecisive measures. Way to go, booking committee.
> 
> I haven't watched WWE, on a regular basis, in years. Concepts like this help me understand why. If you wanna push a guy, push him hard. But don't go halfway.


Psst, he is being booked as a heel, not a face. Heels we want to see lose, because we don't think they are as good as faces. This is a rare example (along with the Shield) of WWE booking something right. They'll always be someone who complains though.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Prior22 said:


> So WWE decides to give Curt's kid a massive push by associating him with Heyman? Alright sounds like a plan. Creative's idea is for Axel's first two matches to end via indecisive measures. Way to go, booking committee.
> 
> I haven't watched WWE, on a regular basis, in years. Concepts like this help me understand why. If you wanna push a guy, push him hard. But don't go halfway.


Having the ability to gloat about beating HHH and John Cena in your first two matches is pretty big. Not many guys get that rub. If he had beaten them decisively, it'd feel like they're trying to force him on us too much.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Paul Heyman is trying to hard to put over Joe Hennig just face it this guy will never be over and he wont be a future WWE champion


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I thought he and Heyman did there part again on RAW, other than the fact Cena randomly forget he was in a match at the end, the match was pretty good and the 'Perfectplex' spot was awesome. 

done nothing for me to hate so far.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Paul Heyman is trying to hard to put over Joe Hennig just face it this guy will never be over and he wont be a future WWE champion


but he will.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I can totally see him being WWE champion at some point.


----------



## manten (Oct 6, 2012)

i luv his "mat based style" wrestling.
hope he wouldnt change his style.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Perfect Plex needs to be his finisher. That running neckbreaker sucks.


----------



## The_Man1210 (Mar 31, 2013)

One of the best days in the PG era was that day .... He going to be just .... Perfect !


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Here is why Curtis Axel will fail: Casual and young fans today don't even know who Mr. Perfect was, let alone his grandfather. It's already been proven with Ted Dibase Jr. that you can't take a generic wrestler and give them a former star's name or gimmick and expect that to get them over. The only people who like him thus far are internet fans that know his family's legacy.

Fact is, if McGillicutty can't do anything to make himself stand out, he's going to be a flop. Just having him wrestle HHH and Cena and having Heyman get cheap heat for him doesn't count for anything, eventually he's going to be exposed as a generic 'create a wrestler' that he is.

By the way don't think for a second that HHH didn't bury him 2 weeks ago, the first thing we saw of Curtis Axel was him getting put on the mat by one slap from another man and told "let the adults talk", like he's a child, and him not even getting up in HHH's face after being slapped. Made him look like an absolute joke and that is the lasting impression casual fans will have. First impressions are everything, and HHH buried him in his first segment as this new character.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

What do you all feel Axel's role will be at Payback?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Axel/Cena vid

I know most people here hated the count out victory over Cena, but if you really watch the match, Axel beat the hell out of Cena and looked like he belonged there.

I'll say it again, I hope he can go far with this. I think he's a good wrestler, and being paired with Heyman will hopefully help him to develop some character. I also love when he pulls out the Perfect-Plex !


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know why he just couldn't keep the original theme. His current entrance music sounds like a terrible Rave cover version. It's awful, and really doesn't fit wrestling. Mr.Perfect's old theme was perfect, and his son should have kept it. I would have preferred his debut to happen during Hart's appreciation live on Raw. Tell him that his father never liked him, and that Bret never gave his father any world title shots. Setting Curtis Axel up as the heel who interrupted Hart. Give Curtis the double singlet attire similar to his father's. Keep the perfectplex because that is solid. Seeing Cena kick out of the move already was just a terrible way to introduce a finisher.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

they should use promo videos with highlights of mr perfect cause axel uses alot of his moves and young kids wont undertsand it unless wwe shows it to them


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I feel Curtis Axel will replace Punk as Jericho's opponent at Payback as Punk won't show up.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

truk83 said:


> I don't know why he just couldn't keep the original theme. His current entrance music sounds like a terrible Rave cover version. It's awful, and really doesn't fit wrestling. Mr.Perfect's old theme was perfect, and his son should have kept it.


*
Quoting myself from another thread*



CRIMSON said:


> *Speaking of those three themes, I liked the one he used when he debuted and the one he used on the last episode of Raw, not really a fan of the other one which he used on Smackdown. As awesome as that first theme song is, it reminds us more of Mr. Perfect than Curtis Axel. And the WWE would certainly like to have Curtis step out of the shadow of his father and make a name of his own, which is why I think they will go with the one they used on the last episode of Raw from now on. Because at the end of the day, when his music hits, they want you to be more like 'That's Curtis Axel's theme song!' than 'Isn't that Mr. Perfect's theme song?'*





december_blue said:


> What do you all feel Axel's role will be at Payback?


*
And another quote*



CRIMSON said:


> *When I watched that Highlight Reel segment, I was actually disappointed how they gave out his return just like that after keeping him off TV for over a month. I mean, the PPV is at Punk's hometown and if they had him return unannounced, that would've been a real moment. But then I thought about it for a while and I guess I've pretty much cracked that storyline.
> 
> When Punk walked out on Raw six weeks back, even Paul Heyman had no idea about it. Even on Backstage Fallout that week, when he was asked about it, Heyman had no clue about what was going on. Fast forward six weeks, when Chris Jericho asked Heyman about Punk, he tried to ignore the question at first but when he was eventually forced to answer it, he said that they were going to talk about his status in the company sometime soon. Although he accepted Jericho's challenge on Punk's behalf, we could make it out through his mannerisms that something was wrong with Heyman. Now in the coming weeks, Heyman and Jericho share a few segments in which Heyman teases Punk's return at Payback. But at the same time, he continues with the weird mannerisms, like something just isn't right between Punk and Heyman. On the go home show before the PPV, Jericho tries to put his hands on Heyman but Curtis Axel makes the save and takes Jericho down, after which Heyman cuts a promo saying that there will be payback on Sunday and hypes Punk's return again but soon after, he yet again acts weird. Now at Payback, after Jericho enters the arena, Heyman makes his way into the ring and says that Punk isn't in the building. He follows it by saying that Punk never contacted him ever since walking out of the company and that Heyman has no idea about Punk's whereabouts. He says that Jericho beat him in his own game and made him accept the challenge on Punk's behalf on the Highlight Reel and he says that he did try to contact Punk after that but he failed. He then reveals the reason why he still hyped Punk's return even when he knew that Punk wasn't going to come back, that he just wanted Jericho all ready to fight, all ready to bring his A game on a big stage because he wanted to give his new client Curtis Axel an opportunity to prove himself against a man of Jericho's caliber at a huge stage, which results in Heyman and Curtis getting some real heat from the people of Chi-Town who were expecting their hometown hero to return. Jericho accepts Heyman's challenge and they then have Chris Jericho versus Curtis Axel instead. The match goes back and forth and in the end, when Jericho is about to win, Punk makes a shocking return and the crowd erupts. Punk attacks Jericho under the referee's absence leading to Curtis Axel getting the win. And they later reveal that all of this was planned weeks before by Punk and Heyman.
> 
> Now that's the best scenario I can imagine looking at how the things are so far and I guess that's what's going to happen. Punk making an unexpected return by interfering in a match in his hometown - you can just imagine how awesome the reaction is going to be. Also, it puts Curtis Axel over big time, and after defeating Triple H and John Cena, a win over Jericho would be like icing on the cake. And after the run-in, Punk and Jericho can then continue their feud leading to matches at MITB and/or Summerslam.*





Delbusto1 said:


> Axel/Cena vid


*
Awesome stuff, repped :clap*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Theres more chance of Santino being WWE champion than Joe Hennig


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres more chance of Santino being WWE champion than Joe Hennig


Why's that?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

truk83 said:


> I don't know why he just couldn't keep the original theme. His current entrance music sounds like a terrible Rave cover version. It's awful, and really doesn't fit wrestling. Mr.Perfect's old theme was perfect, and his son should have kept it. I would have preferred his debut to happen during Hart's appreciation live on Raw. Tell him that his father never liked him, and that Bret never gave his father any world title shots. Setting Curtis Axel up as the heel who interrupted Hart. Give Curtis the double singlet attire similar to his father's. Keep the perfectplex because that is solid. Seeing Cena kick out of the move already was just a terrible way to introduce a finisher.


Good post. I especially agree with the last part.

I despise people criticizing his body, saying that he should get bigger. He has an athletic, fit, look, and he's big enough. Comments like that only encourage these guys to get on steroids, which is what helped kill his father.

And people are deluding themselves if they think that these guys get naturally big, having to live a grueling life on the road like this. Even Roddy Piper who was pretty small for a wrestler, admitted using steroids. So if small guys are using them, it's absolutely delusional to think that the big guys aren't. That's a conversation for another time, but it always amazes me, the naivety.

His body is fine, and I'd hate to see him go down a bad road, considering what happened to his father.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres more chance of Santino being WWE champion than Joe Hennig


I wouldn't say that just yet.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe Hennig beats Sin Cara thats hardly an acheivement please just release Joe Hennig


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres more chance of Santino being WWE champion than Joe Hennig


What makes you say so?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

truk83 said:


> Seeing Cena kick out of the move already was just a terrible way to introduce a finisher.


*Yeah. But JBL still did a nice job covering up for it by saying something like 'John Cena does that with everybody'*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

CRIMSON said:


> *Yeah. But JBL still did a nice job covering up for it by saying something like 'John Cena does that with everybody'*


The sad part is its true.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

I wanna like Axel and will wait to make a judgment on him, but he seems incredibly generic to me. Hopefully he gets better.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Weak finisher for Axel*

His finisher looks not enough impactful.....it's just regular suplex with pin


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

Have you not heard of the Perfect Plex?

One of the most signature finishing moves ever.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

I think you'll find it's a Perfect finisher.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

Perfectplex, his dads move, and an awomse finisher


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

*I love that he's using it as a finisher. It was his dad's move. That being said, the OP is correct, it does look weak. I don't really care though.*


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

Here's his dad doing it on the Big Show (better quality here):


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

This thread is perfectly awful


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

I know he's using it in honor to his dad.....but nowadays it just looks awful for a finisher


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

I like it better than that neckbreaker he uses.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*



RatedRviper said:


> His finisher looks not enough impactful.....it's just regular suplex with pin


OP age doesn't exceed 18


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

I'm 17. I liked much better that running neckbreaker he used on last week's Smackdown! Looks MUCH more better and impactful


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

I think alot of you have been spoiled. Perfect-plex still looks like a real finisher to me


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

OP is either trolling or dumb.. how many finishers are really convincing these days? Cena's AA is just a firemans carry into a weak slam, the STF is just a face-hug, Rock Bottom is just a slam like any other, People's elbow is just an elbow drop, etc etc. 

What matters if whether people believe its a match-ending move or not, not how painful it would be if you did it to someone in a real fight. If we went by RL standards a DDT would be the most devastating match-ending move current used in WWE since you'd drop someone head first onto the ground and KO & concuss them.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

It's perfect


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

I don't care about the entire guy at all, when i heard Paul Heyman would introduce a new client i was like, oh yeah!!! And here comes Michael McGillicutty, someone who we basically not care about at all. But hey, every wrestler in the company must get its push right...


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

Isn't his finishing move cleaning windshields with a squeegee?

Actually, I like the perfect plex. But the move has to get over. Fuckers kicking out of it right and left won't do that


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

I'd like to see a variation of the perfectplex/fisherman suplex. Perhaps a spinning one ala what Alex Shelly used to use. It would pay homage to his father while also being his own (per se).


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

As a Mr Perfect mark I loved it and the more he incorporates his Dads stuff into his character the better IMO


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

Still holding my breath for a two-tone leotard, garish green on garish yellow.

Also, Perfectplex = (Y)


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

Are u kidding me? Axel has two of the best finishes in the WWE.

Perfect plex, and that arm neckbreaker twist move.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*



bchampy said:


> I like it better than that neckbreaker he uses.


This. That McGillicutter move or whatever it's called sucks.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

Well, if Michael Cole didn't say it wasn't the finisher his dad used, how are the kids supposed to know?


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

Most finishers are weak looking. Cena has a fireman carry, hogan has a leg drop and Jake Roberts Had a DDT which today doesnt seem that impressive anymore. Sheamus's kick and Big shows Punch looks like the real deal.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

So he is now using it as his finisher. Bout time. I just wish when he hit it on Cena he yelled at him "Thats how you do a damn fishermans suplex." I would have marked.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

xerxesXXI said:


> Isn't his finishing move cleaning windshields with a squeegee?
> 
> Actually, I like the perfect plex. But the move has to get over. Fuckers kicking out of it right and left won't do that


Ikr? The first time he fucking used it someone kicked out of it (Cena). I noticed that the same thing happened with Fandango. How can they fuck up basic shit like this? btw it's not the perfect-plex anymore. It's the perfect-throw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

It's not supposed to be impacting. It's more of a pinning hold.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

I just think he needs to get a bit more height on his perfect plex. Like his father.


----------



## JusticeWaffle (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

The Perfectplex can be sold on technique. Commentators could say that anyone can do it, but only Axel and Curt had the technique to execute so perfectly that people can't get up from it.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Come on man I don't wanna see him ride his old man's curtails cause he has nothing of Mr perfects.

His look generic
His talking skills and looks in interviews are worst then ryback
His moves are yawn.


Mr perfect was great and he was believable as being perfect except he lost.


Do you know how hard it is to be believable as being perfect?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

The move is 5/5. It is the _perfect_ finisher.

One of my all time favourites actually, that and the Muscle Buster.

What Perfect Junior needs to do is sell it a bit more before hitting it. I find that if audiences know the move is imminent, it's much more rewarding when it does land.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*



xvampmanx said:


> Most finishers are weak looking. Cena has a fireman carry, hogan has a leg drop and Jake Roberts Had a DDT which today doesnt seem that impressive anymore. Sheamus's kick and Big shows Punch looks like the real deal.


The DDT was MONEY for years.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a leverage pin, similar to a roll up. It's not supposed to look as impactful as an RKO or the F-5, it's just supposed to be extremely hard to kick out of.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

Should go in here:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/814282-curtis-axel.html


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

From prowrestling.net : 



> WWE star Randy Orton spoke with Matt Fowler of IGN regarding next week's release of 12 Rounds 2: Reloaded and was asked about Curtis Axel. "Curtis Axel is third generation too," Orton said. "And so I think there's been a lot of pressure on Joe [Hennig] just being the son of 'Mr. Perfect' Curt Hennig. I mean, how can there not be a lot of pressure? No disrespect to my father, but Mr. Perfect was around a little more and maybe had more of a following. So people might be more aware of who his father was and because of that I think he has a lot more to live up to.
> 
> "And that whole 'Michael McGillicutty' thing? That was just career suicide. But he made it through that. And I think anyone who can make it through having a name like 'McGillicutty' for however many years he had it is a survivor. The fact that he made it through shows you that the kid's got some staying power. And now with Paul Heyman in his back pocket? He's golden. Give him a couple weeks, a couple months, and he'll make a big impact." Read the full interview at IGN.com/articles/2013/05/31/randy-ortons-12-rounds-of-terror.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

I am so far not hugely impressed with this guy I mean he only stands out because of the Legacy he is apart of.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

tigermaskfan23 said:


> I am so far not hugely impressed with this guy I mean he only stands out because of the Legacy he is apart of.


+1, i don't get what a lot of people are talking about here. he looks like a lower tier tna wrestler. even his intro music and video screams tna. his look is generic as hell. like i created him in a video game and picked all the most boring of options and that's the result. mic skills not so good. wrestling skills haven't blown me away. they picked him for this cuz once punk comes back, he'll slowly but surely go away. they wouldn't want to do that to someone they actually believe is any good.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

Have to agree with the OP, Perfectplex, while great for nostalgic purposes, is pretty weak as a finisher in this day and age. No main eventer at a big PPV is going to lose to that move.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Nobody is just going to debut as a perfect star. They will add to his appearance to what ever fits his growing gimmick as time goes by. Give him a chance,and try to stay away from the premature judgment.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

THA_WRESTER said:


> *Nobody is just going to debut as a perfect star.* They will add to his appearance to what ever fits his growing gimmick as time goes by. Give him a chance,and try to stay away from the premature judgment.


Goldberg says hi. Kane also comes to mind.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

THA_WRESTER said:


> Nobody is just going to debut as a perfect star. They will add to his appearance to what ever fits his growing gimmick as time goes by. Give him a chance,and try to stay away from the premature judgment.


I know that but I want to be wowed by a wrestler like I want them to give me a reason to continue paying attention to them.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

It's a good move, but Perfect used it way back in the day when weaker finishers were more common. These days, it does kinda look weak.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Weak finisher for Axel*

I have to put my two cents into this topic but lets be honest I don't think a fisherman suplex pin is a that bad of a finishing move. But in all honesty as its already been said its not about the finisher its how you deliver the finisher to make us the fans believe you beat this guy. I mean look at The Peoples Elbow its just a elbow drop but its beaten so many people. But the way The Rock delivers it he makes us believe the guy is finished. The Macho Man Randy Savage's big elbow drop another example its just a flying elbow drop by the macho man delivers it like this guy is down for good. Hulk Hogans body slam and leg drop once again another finisher that is delivered well to make us the fans believe the guy is done. If some of you believe the Perfect-plex is weak its not the finisher its the guy delivering it not making us believe the guy is finished.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Why would one think that the Perfect Plex isn't be a believable finisher? *


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I think the point of the Perfectplex is not that it's massively impactful, more of the impact followed by an already applied pinning hold. Perfectplex out of nowhere, match is over before you even realise you're being pinned. Kayfabe-wise, obvs.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm enjoying Axel so far to be honest, the promo he cut on Smackdown was decent. His two matches with Sin Cara were also fun to watch.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I'd love to see him get a clean win over someone other than Sin Cara now.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Perfectplex is a very poor finisher that belongs to the time of the leg drop, the running splash or the anvil flattener. Right now a cradle suplex is an absolutely weak move because if Axel can get a 3-count out of it, then Kane doing a vertical suplex should destroy anybody. It's like a dropkick being a finisher when you can see people doing much more impactful diving dropkicks every week. Just not believable. If fans defend it is because of nostalgia.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Interceptor88 said:


> Perfectplex is a very poor finisher that belongs to the time of the leg drop, the running splash or the anvil flattener. Right now a cradle suplex is an absolutely weak move because if Axel can get a 3-count out of it, then Kane doing a vertical suplex should destroy anybody. It's like a dropkick being a finisher when you can see people doing much more impactful diving dropkicks every week. Just not believable. If fans defend it is because of nostalgia.


Comparing it to a running spalsh is insane.

Why are you not understanding that it's about a pin, not impact? You have the guys shoulders cradled down, ideally.

It's one of the few finishers that lead straight into a pin. That's why it stood out in the first place.

Not to mention, it's one of the more impressive ones, simply because it takes balance, strength, and coordination to be able to pull it off successfully, especially when doing it to a much bigger guy. Comparing it to a leg drop or splash is just a horrible comparison.

Why do you think so few actually attempt it in a match? They just do a simple suplex, because it's much easier.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm sorry but do you honestly believe that yourself? I could do a fishermans suplex in my backyard when i was like 11.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

Wasn't the crowd at one point on Raw last monday calling him by his other ring name of Michael McGuillicuty or however thats spelled? I could swear I heard it at some point when Curtis Axel was on camera.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

McGillicutty stuck through it cause they kept him on the payroll. I don't get Orton's logic.

Axel is a generic wrestler. Nothing special about him.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

If he does the perfect plex out of no where,it'd have an exciting finisher because you wouldn't see it coming. Just like his finisher he used on Sin Cara the first time they fought on Smack Down.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

DoradaFan said:


> I'm sorry but do you honestly believe that yourself? I could do a fishermans suplex in my backyard when i was like 11..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No you couldn't.

Not while maintaining your balance and holding _and_ maintaining the person in a condensed package.

Like I said, there's a reason why so few wrestlers do it. You certainly weren't doing it at 11. The fishermen suplexes you see on Youtube, are not what the Hennigs do. 

Notice the only wrestlers who even attempt it the hard way, are the ones who can actually really wrestle (like the CM Punks & the Shawn Michaels). And The Rock, because he's weird that way, lol. But most opt for the much easier way. If it were as simple as you're saying, it'd be used far more, especially because it's flashier and more visually appealing than a simpler version.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i think the fact cena has it in his repertoire and never pins anyone with it has ruined the move.

although cuz he's mr. perfect's son, he of course can do it better than anyone including cena and pin opponents with it. there's always that bs logic.

there really is no realism at all to anything in wwe matches so there's no point getting worked up over it. daniel bryan was elbowing roman reigns down to the face repeatedly ufc style and it was treated as a regular low impact punch. that would knock ufc fighters out or hurt them enough to have the fight stopped.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

The perfect plex is creditable but it depends who does it.

U can take hurricanes chokeslam to kanes or undertaker or any big guy


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Did I imagine it or did Cole say "Curtis Angle" by mistake. Kurt Angle confused with Curtis Axle? Oh dear.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Did I imagine it or did Cole say "Curtis Angle" by mistake. Kurt Angle confused with Curtis Axle? Oh dear.


I heard him say that too.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

I like him, you people never give anyone(who's not from windies) a chance


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

i like his moveset his entrance music and paul heyman by his side, the only thing which is not so great is his look, but all in all im excited to see what he can become in the next 2-3 years


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

On the finisher debate, I do think the PerfectPlex, while classic, is somewhat weak for nowadays...we are just so used to seeing all suplexes as moves that never get the 3 count. Hell Cena kicked out of the PerfectPlex itself last week, though that is Cena.

On the other hand, it does go right into the pin as has been mentioned, which makes it more believable and is rather unique right now, plus there is the legacy factor. Perhaps the strongest argument for having that be his full time finisher is that his other one, the former McGillicutter, is a cool sig move but kinda a weak finisher.

Also: I'm glad he got new tights instead of those jobberiffic old ones he had been using - new name and (sort of) new gimmick always needs new tights!


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

There is nothing original about him at all. I mean he has nothing to make him stand out. 

If im wrong point the good stuff that stands out


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

What would you rather see him use instead of the Perfect Plex?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*I'm surprised by the way they've booked Axel so far, especially going against Cena. I mean, when was the last time Cena lost to a future prospect, let alone in two matches back to back? And the fact that Axel won those by countouts doesn't even make his pushed look rushed up like the ones Sheamus or Del Rio received. And according to their logic, heels who aren't monsters aren't supposed to win clean anyway, so a win over a guy who hardly loses means quite a lot, doesn't matter whether it was via countout or disqualification. People are dissing them for booking Axel in this fashion, but for once, they're actually doing it right. They're booking him dominantly, but at the same time, they're not making it look like he's being rushed into the main event scene. Years from now, people won't remember Hunter slapping Axel on his debut, they'll remember Axel beating Hunter, same with Cena. At the end of the day, the record books will always read Curtis Axel beat Triple H, Curtis Axel beat John Cena and Curtis Axel beat Chris Jericho in his first month with the company. And that's what matters. *


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm on board. 

Pretty good in the ring, good look, decent on the mic an Heyman is his manager. His ceiling is main event, his floor is decent guy on the roster who can work a match.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I for one enjoy him and Paul!


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I think that while Curtis Axel deserves to be on TV, he isn't ready to work full programs with main event talent. It's fine to have matches with HHH and Cena when he isn't the primary focus, but I don't think he can sustain a program with a top level guy on his own. 

The roster is already so heel heavy, that I think some low level faces need to step up and challenge HIM. Give Axel a few guys like Ryder, Riley, Santino, Gabriel, R-Truth to go over on RAW, SmackDown, Main Event and PPV pre-shows in some small mini-feuds, THEN have him go after a bigger fish like Miz.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I want this kid to succeed. Time will tell if he does though but I am interested in his first REAL FEUD. They need to stop with the countout wins though.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hopefully he replaces that "McGillicutter" move, though. It looks horrible. The Perfect-plex I'm fine with.


----------



## wwefanstan (Jun 8, 2013)

I want to like Joe Henning I really do but he comes off as painfully average. I wish he would have more charisma. Joe isn't awful in the ring though.


----------



## tigermaskfan23 (May 30, 2013)

Will he even become as big as the other Paul Heyman Guys I mean Brock Lesnar was dominate during his time and CM Punk goes without saying unless you been living under a rock for over a year and didn't know he was champion for that long. But will they be able to get Curtis Axel up to main eventer status? I mean we hated them but CM Punk and Brock Lesnar were able to back up what they were saying.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Something will happen with him on Raw this week for sure.

On my TVGuide preview, it mentions HHH,Mr.McMahon and Axel, so something will happen.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Issue with getting Axel over is Shield have US and Tag Titles on heel lock down, Ziggler has the World Title as a heel and Barret holds the IC as a heel. So Axel needs to feud with an upper card established face based around something other than a title. Jericho would make a lot of sense here, and the angle could be how the young lions are target him as the old lion (first Fandango and now Axel).


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Hopefully he replaces that "McGillicutter" move, though. It looks horrible. The Perfect-plex I'm fine with.


Are you kidding me, that's his best move by far, its sick


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Something will happen with him on Raw this week for sure.
> 
> On my TVGuide preview, it mentions HHH,Mr.McMahon and Axel, so something will happen.


Perhaps Mr. McMahon vs. Curtis Axel in a count-out match where whoever wins via count out only wins?

BOOK IT! :vince3


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

I have zero interest in a Jericho and Axel feud, Y2J needs to stop being used as a jobber.

Use someone like Sheamus, The Big Show, Del Rio or The Miz to put him over.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have an idea if Curtis Axel thinks hes so good then how about he wrestles Ryback and see how far he gets


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Axel being inserted into Fandango's slot at Payback goes to show just how behind him they are at this point.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Forget about people putting him over. Let him get himself over.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Axel is a bum and fandango push has just ended the age of axle is apon us. Yawn


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Thoughts now?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Was surprised at the pop he got


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Was surprised at the pop he got


Same. Could be solid. Keep him with Heyman until it sinks in, I guess.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Was surprised at the pop he got



This is what I posted in one of the Payback threads:


LilOlMe said:


> Triple threat match would be third, based almost entirely on the last few minutes. But also, I think Axel came into his own tonight, even with just heelish antics and mindgames and all of that, all throughout the match. I had lower expectations for this match than the Punk one, so it probably benefits from that. But there is also a sentimental appreciation on my part, for the aftermath of that match. I love when WWE aftermaths are well-done.
> 
> It also takes something special to turn a crowd the way that Axel's win did, so therefore I think that the entire match and aftermath were very well done.


I noticed that his pop when he came out wasn't that big, so he got the crowd behind him based entirely on that match and performance and outcome (and the selling of it in the aftermath).

I hope more people give him a chance here.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Good news, Miz isn't the IC champ. Bad news, neither is Wade so he'll be booked even worse than when he was holding the belt. If that's even possible.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

What type of program do you guys think he'll be put into now?

I think part of the problem before was that WWE kept making him look like a chump. Certainly not the way to build a new star. I don't even mind the count outs and things like that, because Axel's facial expressions were hilarious to me whenever he would get the win (especially against Triple H in the faux "Iron Man" match last week). He played the opportunist/obnoxious heel role quite well.

However, Cena kicking out of the Perfect Plex first thing, and Triple H telling him to shut up and stuff like that...all not good.

Hopefully they actually build him and display him in the right way now. The crowd was totally on his side last night.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I cant believe Joe Hennig is the IC champion he doesnt deserve this he should of been released years ago


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

To be fair, he did do a splendid job in the triplee threat match last night and it didn't hurt that the booking was rock solid as well. Do I think he is a main event level talent? absolutely not, and I still believe his mic skills are atrociously bad, but last night he looked like a legit, and entertaining mid carder and that's something WWE have been severely lacking for quite some time.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

_Oops wrong thread.._

Sometimes I wonder if folks just love to hate the multi-generational talent for the sake of spite. Especially when they do end up going through that inevitable stint where they ride their parent fame for a bit for a launching platform. I am not one to judge if it is right or wrong to jump off your parent's star power. I guess you can say their parent's put in the work and if they are alive and are willing to put their kid over that's totally their right, if they are passed on and the kid should really try to keep the fame leeching to a minimum and move on to their own gimmicks as fast as they can.

At least that's the way I see it anyway.

I will openly admit I really want Axel to succeed because I always will be a Mr. Perfect fan! Let's keep it real here, if Axel gets going well, a bit of that character I know and love lives on in him as long as he is around!


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope he gets a good strong run with the title now. With Curtis and Ambrose as midcardchamps and Shield as tagchamps and even Aj as divaschamp it looks like all the titles are once again relevant. Good job writers.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Just a terrible wrestler in every area.
His dad was a legend, but he is not his dad and to get the push he is getting based on who he is related to is just embarrassing. People should be there for their ability, nothing more. And he has shown in the last 6 years or so that he has no ability.
There are so many better guys in the development camps that should of been getting that spotlight.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

TempestH said:


> I think that while Curtis Axel deserves to be on TV, he isn't ready to work full programs with main event talent. It's fine to have matches with HHH and Cena when he isn't the primary focus, but I don't think he can sustain a program with a top level guy on his own.
> 
> The roster is already so heel heavy, that I think some low level faces need to step up and challenge HIM. Give Axel a few guys like Ryder, Riley, Santino, Gabriel, R-Truth to go over on RAW, SmackDown, Main Event and PPV pre-shows in some small mini-feuds, THEN have him go after a bigger fish like Miz.


The thing is, i think they were trying to get him a rub by getting cheap wins over guys like HHH and Cena and elevate him quickly from how he had previously been used, but without there ever being the intention of turning him into a main event star straight away and work major programs with top stars. No one would have bought that.

Whether he has bad mic skills or not i'm more than happy to watch him in the position he is in now as IC champ with Heyman cutting his promos. Him with Heyman is by far better than Del Rio as a heel or face, so i'm glad he's getting a push. Hopefully now they might wake up a little bit and give guys like Kidd, Gabriel and others a shot in the mid-card title picture. Instead of the belt just transitioning between the same group of people.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

fast forward to the 1:29 mark:






Curt Hennig looked JUST like Joe Hennig when Curt was young (the wedding pictures).

Sad video, by the way.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

The thing is though Curtis couldn't lace his father's boots in terms of natural charisma. Axel just isn't his father. I don't know why the WWE could just put him in a tag team with someone, and let him develop an identity first.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just dont care about that guy, he is boring no matter what he does, giving him IC, wwe or any other title wont change a thing, im pretty sure big number of people feel same or similar like I do...
I dont care who's son he is, he just doesnt deserve push, cus he sucks...


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

truk83 said:


> The thing is though Curtis couldn't lace his father's boots in terms of natural charisma. Axel just isn't his father.* I don't know why the WWE could just put him in a tag team with someone, and let him develop an identity first.*


He was tag team champions with Otunga when he was Michael McGillicutty, but I don't know what happened with that one.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Vyer said:


> He was tag team champions with Otunga when he was Michael McGillicutty, but I don't know what happened with that one.


They've became one of the worst tag team champions in WWE history.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Can u even take them Seriously I mean axle was at least repackaged u cant find ougta


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Your new reigning, defending, Intercontinental Champion, CURRTISS AXXEL! :axel

That match at Payback was way, way better than I expected it to be. Although it was quite obvious that Axel was going over, at one point, they actually made us feel that the Miz had a chance lol. Also the ending, that was done quite nicely. A real entertainer overall (Y)*



Falkono said:


> Just a terrible wrestler in every area.
> His dad was a legend, but he is not his dad and *to get the push he is getting based on who he is related to is just embarrassing. People should be there for their ability, nothing more. And he has shown in the last 6 years or so that he has no ability.*
> There are so many better guys in the development camps that should of been getting that spotlight.


*He isn't being pushed because he is Curt Hennig's son. If that was the reason, he would've been pushed long back. And he has no ability? Only if you cared to watch some of his recent stuff before making such comments fpalm*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Way too much hate on the guy imo. He has a presence to him ever since he aligned with Heyman and got his new gimmick. He's doing a great job in the ring. Sure on the mic he's only decent (not horrendous like everyone is making him out to be) but that is why Heyman is there. Curtis can always improve. The way I see it, this IC title run is testing the waters to see how he does in a somewhat big role.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Way too much hate on the guy imo. He has a presence to him ever since he aligned with Heyman and got his new gimmick. He's doing a great job in the ring. Sure on the mic he's only decent (not horrendous like everyone is making him out to be) but that is why Heyman is there. Curtis can always improve. The way I see it, this IC title run is testing the waters to see how he does in a somewhat big role.


Totally agree with this. I like Axel and think he's improving. Sure I was a big fan of his dad but I think Axel has the skills to do well on his own (with help from Heyman ofc)


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

i dont no what it is but im really starting to like this guy :axel !!!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

CRIMSON said:


> *Your new reigning, defending, Intercontinental Champion, CURRTISS AXXEL! :axel
> 
> That match at Payback was way, way better than I expected it to be. Although it was quite obvious that Axel was going over, at one point, they actually made us feel that the Miz had a chance lol. Also the ending, that was done quite nicely. A real entertainer overall (Y)*
> 
> ...


You can facepalm all you like but I stand by my comments. I watched Mr Perfect when he was in his prime in the golden era of wrestling. In comparison to his dad he has NO ability. Can't talk on the mic, has zero personality, has a poor move set and is just all around poor.

He IS getting a push because of who his dad is and to think other wise is just silly. Why do you think they keep mentioning who his dad is on commentary? Why does he keep throwing in "perfect" phrases? Why does he keep talking about his dad and why does he try and use some of his dads move set even though he can't pull them off?

He was pushed ages ago.....remember he was in Nexus? Was also a tag team champion? Or did those things never happen?

The guy sucks. It reminds me of when people were creaming themselves over Riley. I am sure if I bump a thread you will see people saying how great he is? In 6 months-a years time the same thing will happen with Axel. He will return to being a bum and people will wonder why he still has not been released.


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

What did you guys all think of his new finisher on Monday? For those who didn't see it, it was like a regular DDT only he wrapped his leg around the opponent's leg and kind of jumped back driving the opponent more on the top of their head than a normal DDT.

I thought it while it did look painful, as a wrestling fan I have become so conditioned to seeing DDTs (including jumping DDTs, tornado DDTs, etc) as transitional moves, it just doesn't seem like a move that should end the match. So my verdict would be, cool but I'd rather see him use it as a sig, like the McGillicutter, another move that probably would be better not as a match ender. Use the perfect plex. It may be a little low impact for today but at least it goes right into the pin and maybe we can buy that his Perfect genes allow him to execute it so Perfectly that it works.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Falkono said:


> You can facepalm all you like but I stand by my comments. I watched Mr Perfect when he was in his prime in the golden era of wrestling. In comparison to his dad he has NO ability. Can't talk on the mic, has zero personality, has a poor move set and is just all around poor.
> 
> He IS getting a push because of who his dad is and to think other wise is just silly. Why do you think they keep mentioning who his dad is on commentary? Why does he keep throwing in "perfect" phrases? Why does he keep talking about his dad and why does he try and use some of his dads move set even though he can't pull them off?
> 
> ...


I agree, Mr.Perfect is beyond his son in terms of overall ability. It's a damn shame Curt was never a go to guy. Joe Hennig is a terrible choice for IC champion. It's literally a slap in the face of his father. Mr.Perfect made the IC title matter, and he had classic matches vs other solid talents. Not to mention Curt Hennig could run the mic with no problem. I damn near shit my pants when Paul said Axel was better than "Perfect". What is the world of professional wrestling coming to? Curtis Axel just doesn't have "it".


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh how I love the perfect plex. So damn beautiful.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

To the people saying Curtis Axel is "okay" on the mic. NO HE FUCKING ISN'T.

Some people forget this is michael mcguillicuty with a different name who brought us one of the worst promos of all time, "the age of mcguillcuty" 

Cody Rhodes is "okay" on the mic. Curtis Axel is FUCKING AWFUL. There's a reason heyman is doing 99 percent of the talking for him.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Falkono said:


> You can facepalm all you like but I stand by my comments. I watched Mr Perfect when he was in his prime in the golden era of wrestling. In comparison to his dad he has NO ability. Can't talk on the mic, has zero personality, has a poor move set and is just all around poor.


*In comparison to Curt Hennig, even the current posterboy of the company, John Cena looks like a sissy. 

The Rock and Randy Orton, even they're third generation superstars. Their fathers Rocky Johnson and Bob Orton, both of them were Hall Of Fame worthy superstars. But they just weren't on Curt Hennig's level. Curt Hennig was clearly better than them in all aspects and had a larger fan following (and he still has, look at you for example). So coming in as a third generation superstar, Curtis Axel is going to have much more pressure on him and it definitely wont be easy for him to get out of his father's shadow so soon, so these comparisons with his father are understandable.

But saying he's poor all around even without giving him a chance?

He's poor on the mic? No, he isn't that bad. I've seen better, but I've seen worse as well. Besides, that's what Heyman is for, to speak for him. Almost every week on Smackdown, they give him opportunities to work on his mic skills by giving him some mic time, and we can definitely see some improvement. 70% of the people who say he's poor on the mic judge him based on his 'Genesis of McGillicutty' promo, but believe me, he has come a long way from that. 

And a poor moveset? His moveset comprises of moves which his father used. The Dropkick, the Rolling Neck Snap and the Perfect Plex to name a few. And you loved his father's moveset, right? You definitely haven't watched any of Axel's work in NXT in the past one and a half year, he's a good worker. *



Falkono said:


> He IS getting a push because of who his dad is and to think other wise is just silly. Why do you think they keep mentioning who his dad is on commentary? Why does he keep throwing in "perfect" phrases? Why does he keep talking about his dad and why does he try and use some of his dads move set even though he can't pull them off?


*He was Triple H's pet project, which is why he is getting pushed and is currently in a program with H. Why do they keep mentioning his father? As I said before, Curt Hennig had a huge fan following, so why would they waste the opportunity and not capitalize on it? Its simple, mentioning his father would put more eyes on him. Why does he keep imitating his father's traits? Because he was his father, as simple as that.* 



Falkono said:


> He was pushed ages ago.....remember he was in Nexus? Was also a tag team champion? Or did those things never happen?


*That was a push? Running in to save Punk's ass and instead end up being Cena's and Orton's bitch each and every week, isn't that what he was doing as a part of the new Nexus with Bray? And they only held the tag team titles because the new Nexus needed some gold in order to look credible as they just weren't what they once were after all that clusterfuck and because of the pathetic state of the tag team division back then.*



Falkono said:


> The guy sucks. It reminds me of when people were creaming themselves over Riley. I am sure if I bump a thread you will see people saying how great he is? In 6 months-a years time the same thing will happen with Axel. He will return to being a bum and people will wonder why he still has not been released.


*Hah, lets see.

Edit: Look at Bully's post, just what I said.




70% of the people who say he's poor on the mic judge him based on his 'Genesis of McGillicutty' promo, but believe me, he has come a long way from that.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## FouLR (Jun 18, 2013)

This guy is a freaking jobber. I see RVD as a Paul Heyman guy now. Just think about it, RVD has a lot of history with Heyman. Plus RVD was face for a long time in the WWE. Now it is time to see him as heel. Maybe Heyman is making this group of guys that will be better then the shield.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

His entrance is awesome. The music, the lights, the camera work... Very impressive stuff.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

FouLR said:


> This guy is a freaking jobber.


*Yeah, defeating Triple H on your debut, then defeating him twice in 23 seconds, drawing a 60 minute Ironman Match with him, defeating Cena twice in a row in a time where beating him once is considered a big deal and then defeating Chris Jericho, that makes you a jobber, right? *


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

He should be* a jobber



CRIMSON said:


> *
> He's poor on the mic? No, he isn't that bad.
> *


Yes, he is
He's so bad, when he reaches for the mic I instantly recall a part of a 2 year old promo that suits him perfectly


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I just hate the fact that Curtis only wears wrestling trunks. It makes him look like a CAW genric wrestler. aside from that, he's alright i guess.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe Hennig as IC champion I just cant believe this is happening


----------



## b20 (Oct 5, 2010)

He hasn't changed his character since he won NXT a while ago. He's just grew his beard out a bit and got in worse shape.He basically looks like a typical jobber.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

I like Curtis Axel, but I think that's mainly because of the respect I have for Mr. Perfect's work all those years ago.

Like many posters have said, Axel has got big shoes to fill. Potential though.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

papercuts_hurt said:


> What did you guys all think of his new finisher on Monday? For those who didn't see it, it was like a regular DDT only he wrapped his leg around the opponent's leg and kind of jumped back driving the opponent more on the top of their head than a normal DDT.


I liked it. I saw some people in another thread thinking that it was a botch. That's how unused to seeing new moves we've become. I like that he's putting a spin on moves, and trying something different.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Ill give him credit he is trying stuff ill give him that I hope he keeps the belt for awhile miz and barrett buffons


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:axel CUUUUUUUURTIS AAAAXEL! :heyman


I really like him so far, obviously Heyman adds a level of credibility to him he wouldn't posses without him and he's gotten over, just listen to the reaction he got at Payback and even the night after. 

Hopefully we have a legitimate Intercontinental Champion now and he can carry that strap all the way into WrestleMania.


----------



## The Big Boy (Mar 15, 2013)

Anything to keep the IC away form Barrett/Miz really. Also, Paul E. :mark: :heyman


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Guy's destined for greatness, just give him some time.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't care who you are, or what borderline African country you hail from but my god, Paul E. can say your name and make it sound like a million bucks.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

His music is awesome, Heyman is awesome, he is not. Didn't like him as McGillicutty, don't like him now, truly awful on the mic and his only redeeming quality, his ring work, is average, like everything about him


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Still not impressed. 

He's better in the ring but that's it. Still the same guy he was on NXT season 2.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> :axel CUUUUUUUURTIS AAAAXEL! :heyman
> 
> 
> I really like him so far, obviously Heyman adds a level of credibility to him he wouldn't posses without him and he's gotten over, just listen to the reaction he got at Payback and even the night after.
> ...


Highlight the strengths, hide the weaknesses as Heyman would say.

I'm interested to see if Axel can flourish in his current position. Never been a fan, but I'm not against trying to repackage a guy to make him better. I'm all about improvement and I'm liking what I've seen thus far.

Hopefully he can get more comfortable on the mic and not just rely on Heyman like Brock does.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Lensar is bad on the mic. I seriously thoight he was gonna speak but he just a big goon


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

The One said:


> I just hate the fact that Curtis only wears wrestling trunks. It makes him look like a CAW genric wrestler. aside from that, he's alright i guess.


If Axel wore a singlet, you'd call him a Mr. Perfect ripoff. I swear, some of you people...



96powerstroker said:


> Lensar is bad on the mic. I seriously thoight he was gonna speak but he just a big goon


He's a silent killer. That's the beauty of Lesnar. Get with the program.



Ratedr4life said:


> Why didn't they just go with Joe Hennig, would have made more sense, and Curtis Axel sounds even more generic than Michael McGillicutty.


You spend a lot of time around people with names like Curtis Axel?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Happy for him. He's having fun and sitting under the learning-tree of THE best manager and booker in wrestling. How many here would kill to be able to work with Heyman? This is the best thing for him right now. 

Go get em, Henning! :axel


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> I don't care who you are, or what borderline African country you hail from but my god, Paul E. can say your name and make it sound like a million bucks.


Haha!



Vin Ghostal said:


> If Axel wore a singlet, you'd call him a Mr. Perfect ripoff. I swear, some of you people...


Yeah, I couldn't even imagine it with Joe Hennig's whole look with the beard. It just doesn't seem right. 

Even for those here who hate him, we can all agree with the sentiments expressed throughout this thread, right?:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/850369-curtis-axels-theme-music-just-fapable.html


----------

